# FET after OHSS - Part 14



## Ajax

New home everyone............happy chatting!

Love 

Amanda xxx


----------



## Stressperson

Hi guys,

I just had a moderate OHSS and was in hospital for 4 days. Now I am at recovering stage (waiting for my tummy shrinks back to my normal size) and I can't wait for the embies come back to me. That was my first tx and resulted 6 frosties embies. 

My doctor at Wessex clinic said I could start after my AF arrives. (day 19 starts taking Buserelin and cycle just like tx without stimming) but at the satellite clinic Hampshire (they do my scans and monitoring) said I need to wait two AF first before starting anything. Does it really matter? Do I have to wait that long I won't use my ovaries this time right?? All I need is just my womb Any advice??

I also know nothing about FET, I was told the thrawing success rate is 80%, is that about right? How many would they thraw it each time? Is it true I only know if that is successful just an hour before ET 

I wish I was brave enough to take fresh embies while I had OHSS but guess I was dying   

Thanks your advice!!!!!

Stressperson

xx


----------



## Red Admiral

Gosh I have missed loads when I have been hiding on my 2ww.

Agora-     on your BFP and   for your scan on the 27.  how are you feeling ?  My new job is going well thank you.  I'm really glad I made the change.

Sarah-  So pleased for you and Ray.  I think mustards message said it all !

Hope - how is Cerys ?  Any news on what is happening ?

Stressperson-   sorry to hear about uyour OHSS, try not to worry to much about your tx though as their are lots of ladies on here who have successfully got pregnant with FET after OHSS.

Flo- Jo-  how you keeping?  Are you on Mat leave yet?

Mustard- thanks for you pm,  How are things with you ?

A  to Liz, Witters, Yogi and everyone else.

Well, I tested this morning 17 days after ET ( I think my clinic like to torture you)  and we have got a  .  We are so happy   .  I have to phone the clinic this morning and tell them and get a date for our first scan.  Please let it work for us this time.       .

It was funny this morning as I haven't tested at all during the 2ww (DP doesn't like that and I know it is for the best).  our routine is that i do the test and then we don't look until the time period is up but this morning I sneaked a looked just after and a the 2 lines had come up straight away.  I was so excited as I did have some symptoms but could work out if they were BFP systoms or the meds that I am on.

speak to you all soon

Anyway, off to count the minutes until I can phone the clinic and my mum to tell her the good news.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

CONGATULATIONS Red !!     ............ so pleased for you ......

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## agora

Red: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!  That's fabulous news.  I'm so excited for you!!!!!!

I'm Ok, still completely paranoid, I had to buy another test when I was in Asda earlier   it's still positive, thank goodness.  The scan just can't come quickly enough, although it is a good thing having Christmas in the way, at least it's something else to focus on.

Agora x


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All ....

How are you ??......

Its lovely to hear wonderful news on here .....

Are you all ready for Xmas ??......this time next week  

We are ok , thanks for asking after Cerys ....took her to see consultant yest ..who said i dont know why you are worrying so much !!!! eeerrrrr heellloooo this is MY baby girl your talking about !!.... he said that hes going to keep an eye on her 'deformaty' i HATE that word ... & she might need an operation when shes 4,5,6.... but dont worry .........they really dont have any idea do they  ......her next appt is end Feb ..........

Apart from that we are fine ......

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXXXX_


----------



## Red Admiral

Morning all,


I now have my scan date, 24 December.  Very soon, I shall only be 5 weeks and 5 days so they reckon we won't see much but they want us to go in early because of my history of ectopics.  The clinic is on skeleton staff over the holidays and they could only see us on 23 or 3 January.

Hope - I can never get over how insensitive so people in the medical proffession can be  .  I always naively assume that they will be very sensitive and then get shocked when they come out with things like that.  Will your next appointment be with the same consultant ?  Maybe next time you will be with the kind sensitive one 

Agora - are you having many symptoms ?  I know what you mean about feeling paranoid.


Well, I am on holiday now until the 7 January  .  I  think I have got all of my Christmas presents and I am just away to finish wrapping them up.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Flo-jo

I just did a lovely long post congratulating everyone and particularly Sarah & Ray on the birth of their baby boy & to Red & DP on BFP but ............. arrrrrggggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gone and lost it but any way massive congratulations for you both!

Can anyone suggest a good pillow for sleeping at night with an ever growing bump!?

FLo-Jo x


----------



## Bekie

Flo - Jo hope you dont mind me interupting... have no personal experience but have heard that the long sausage pillows are fab as you can cuddle up o them, tuck them under your bump and between your legs and can be used when feeding after baby arrives too! Here is a link to some pillows for you 
http://www.hi-baby.co.uk/acatalog/Pregnancy_Pillows.html?gclid=CLar5anWspACFQMsFQod4XCzKQ



Bekie

/links


----------



## agora

Red: so glad you're getting an early scan, it should hopefully reassure you over Christmas.  I'm not sure how I feel about my scan, part of me wants it for the reassurance, the other part of me doesn't want to know, just in case.  It's cosy in my bubble of denial. Symptoms: hugely bloated, I look about 4 months pregnant at the moment!  Extremely tired, some nausea and retching, I'm still getting some mild cramps (which I'm assured is normal but I'm very paranoid about them), sore breasts, burping and 5 positive pregnancy tests - I do one whenever I'm feeling more paranoid than usual.  The symptoms have gradually increased over the last few weeks.  I'm 5 weeks 6 days today.

How did your mum take the news? My mum repeated over and over "I can't believe it" and my dad made me a cup of tea, a rare event in their household!

Agora


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi agora,


my family are not saying too much about the news at the moment, I know they are really pleased but I think they are waiting to see how things go.  My DP is very similar.  I am feeling positive most of the time but sometimes have paranoid moments.  I know what you meant about the scan, I expected mine to be in January so feel it is very soon, however if it goes well I will be over the moon.

I am also very bloated and have some nausea along with cramps.

Take care

Red


----------



## Ajax

Bekie said:


> Flo - Jo hope you dont mind me interupting... have no personal experience but have heard that the long sausage pillows are fab as you can cuddle up o them, tuck them under your bump and between your legs and can be used when feeding after baby arrives too! Here is a link to some pillows for you
> http://www.hi-baby.co.uk/acatalog/Pregnancy_Pillows.html?gclid=CLar5anWspACFQMsFQod4XCzKQ
> 
> 
> 
> Bekie


Completely agree 100%!! Means you get more bedspace than your DH/DP too! LOL!


----------



## Witters

Red, Huge congratulations!  Let us know how the scan goes!

Flo-Jo, I had a 'C' shaped pillow, it was the best thing ever invented!  M&K still use it at their nightime bottle feed even now, so well worth the pennies

Stressperson, Hey, I had my treatment at the Wessex too!  You are in safe hands   My cycle after the OHSS was very long (72 days) and I started the buserilin on the next cycle.  I think a lot of it depends on how severe you had it and if you are mentally ready to try again.  Thawing can be very tempremental and yes, you will only find out late in the day if all is good to go ahead, so very nerve wracking in that respect.  I had only 3 'fair' quality embies and all survived, so there is hope there!  The embryologist is very good   A FET cycle is far, FAR nicer than the full IVF cycle, so try not to worry...

Huge hello's to everyone, getting an exciting, productive time once again on this thread.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sarah69

Hey everyone!!! Happy Christmas...


----------



## Sarah69

Hey everyone!!!

[fly]  *HAPPY CHRISTMAS!*  [/fly]

Firstly, thankyou SO MUCH for all of your lovely mesages - believe it or not, the night before my caesarian I managed to kick the computer and broke it so have not been able to get on line at all, but just been catching up. Mustard, I thought that I was the 'queen of banners' but you have outdone me 

We have called our gorgeous baby boy Charlie & he is lovely. He has quite alot of fuzzy hait & such a sweet face. He doesn't grumble much at all, however has an unbelievanble appetite & keeps me busy at night with feeds every 1 1/2 hours or so!! Anyway, I don't mind, it is lovely to finally have him & we all adore him. DD has been buying him cute christmas pressies & a 'mini' christmas stocking to hang up & is evey inch the loving 'big sis' helping me to bath & change him etc, although I still think it will take a while to completely get used to having a brother & not being the only one, so we have been giving her loads of cuddles. So happy & looking forward to the best christmas ever!

The c. section went fine, although I felt quite sick throughout. My DH took some fairly graphic photos of Charlie being hauled out - by his feet! Yes, he had turned into the 'breech' position at 37 1/2 weeks & there is no way in a million years I would have been able to give birth naturaly - he also had managed to get an arm tucked in next to his bum! The operation took an hour with top consultant & they had to give me another 'T' shaped section as it was complicated so I am SO GLAD I didn't have a trial of labour & emergency section. Lost alot of blod so was very weak after & had blood transfusion - but all is well that ends well & was so lovely to have Charlie in my arms,& even though I was shaking violently he managed to latch straight on & breastfed with no probs & my DH took some lovely photos.

Anyway, sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post - will do personals very soon, but now I have to go & pick up a bike for my DD - her christmas pressie. One thing I do have to say though...

[fly]       *CONGRATULATIONS RED & AGORA!!  *        [/fly]

Good luck with your scans - I will have everything crossed for you that all is well (Agora, I was laughing at you doing all the pee sticks - I did 9 with my DD but was quite restrained & only 3 with Charlie)

Mustard, I have everything crossed for you hun that 2008 will be your lucky year & we will then all have our babies!          

Flo-jo (or should I say 'chubby chops') hope you are keeping well & not too tired over christmas - not long to go!!...

Witters, Hope, Liz, Mel, Chris, Cecilie - enjoy christmas with your precious little ones - Hope, thanks again for your text & please try not to worry too much about Cerys - sounds like the hospital are not helping, but thinking of you both ..  

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Angelat

Hi - just found this thread.    I wondered if you could tell me how FET works?  

I only have 3 frozen eggs from IVF in October.  Although I got moderate OHSS, they didn't know until after they'd put 2 eggs back in.  It was eventually a BFP but the early scan showed no heartbeat (I am actually waiting for an ERPC at the moment, very sad).  So, I wondered if anyone could tell me what the success rate of FET are and how it works??  How long should I wait after my ERPC before trying FET?

Many thanks & happy Christmas,
Angie T


----------



## Chris F

Afternoon ladies

Sorry not been on for ages I hope everyone is well and looking forward to Xmas. 

Life has been pretty mad here for the last few months, DH Dad died in October and it has been really hectic since, my Dad had a knee replacement 4 weeks ago at Hexham so have been running up and down to Morpeth taking him everywhere and my mother shopping. My DH has had a problem with his back for years and it came to a head after his Dad died, DH is 3 inches taller than me and for the last 5 weeks he has been 3 inches smaller, but I am glad to say after a total fiasco with our hospital, we ended up going private to see a consultant at the Nuffield and he admitted him 3 days later, had MRI last tuesday, had op Weds and got home on Thurs.  He is very tender but the improvement in him is just fantastic, and we can now look forward to JW first xmas.  I am also going into hosp shortly to have a cyst drained/removed, as endo has come back big time, basically I am spending my days running from one hospital to another.

Anyway ladies have a fantastic christmas and great new year and hope all our dreams come true in 2008!


Love

Chris xxx


----------



## agora

red: good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Merry Christmas to everyone  

Agora x


----------



## Witters

Just popping on briefly to wish everyone a happy Christmas!

Sarah, thanks so much for your post with all your news of your gorgeous little boy!  I'm so glad that you made the right birth option decision and had a great albeit painful no doubt outcome.  Glad that DD is being a fab sister, and as you say, she needs lots of time and attention right now too.  Must be difficult with a newborn, but will definately have it's benefits!  Enjoy your first Christmas together!

Red, good luck today!

Hope, what a rotten doctor making those comments!  As you say, it's your little girl and they should be giving you reassuring information not just telling you not to worry.  Enjoy your Christmas together!

Chris, sounds like you have had some very emotional weeks   I hope that the worst is now past you and you only have bright, happy things to look forward to! Enjoy your first Christmas too!!

Angie, sorry to hear you had a rough time of it with OHSS and terribly sorry for your loss   I hope the treatment goes well - is it today?  FET's are far nicer than IVF's.  You de-reg, then take eastrogen tablets and progesterone a few days before transfer, then both up until test day or hopefully 10-12 weeks of pregnancy. Thawing can be an issue.  It all depends on many factors.  I too only had 3 embryo's all of only a fair quality and very fragmented.  They all survived so we were extremely lucky. Especially seeing that the two put back both stuck and now I am the proud mummy of soon to be 19 month old b/g twins   Sadly there are other stories where the best, most perfect embryo's do not survive.  It's unfortunately up to nature that part, so we can only hope.  I don't know how long you will need to wait after what you have been through, that is something to ask your doctor.  I would think they's advise atleast a couple of full cycles to give your body and indeed your womb a rest.  Good luck!

Huge hello's, hugs and Christmas wishes to all my friends on this thread!!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Merry Christmas to you all. I hope Santa is good to you      

We have been for our scan and all is well.    We have one little bubs looking absolutely perfect   .  We also have a second pregnancy sack which is smaller and doesn't have a yolk sac in it.  The clinic said that as it is so early it is difficult to tell if it is too far behind to be viable, although they would have expected it to be the same as the other embryo. We are taking it one day at a time and I feel quite positive so we will just need to wait and see what hapens.         Next scan on 7 January.

Agora - Good luck for Thursday.

Sarah - Lovely to hear from you, a beautiful big post as normal. 

Witters-  I hope you, your DP and the twins have a lovely Christmas.

Hope-  Are you expcited, Cerys and Owens first Christmas, I'm sure it will be lovely.

Chris-  I'm sorry to hear that you have had such a difficult time recently   I hope you have a lovely Christmas.

Angie-  Hi sorry to hear about your situation   I had an ERPC in June/July time and I can't remember how long they told me to wait after it until I could begin FET.  I don't think it was very long but when I went to go back I realised that I couldn't cope with the tx process as I wasn't mentally ready(speaking to the people in the clinic made me feel like crying even though I was thought I was okay.

Flo-jo-  Hows the bump ?

Anyway better go

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Witters

Fantastic news Red!!  I'm glad you will now be able to enjoy your Christmas safely knowing that all is well.  I hope that the second sac gives a clear answer next time and is the way that you would prefer it to be   Sticky vibes to you!


----------



## agora

Red: fantastic news!!!!  Hope this makes for the best Christmas ever.

Agora x


----------



## Stressperson

Witters, thank you so much for your reply    You are from Wessex too and your twins are lovely    Wish I could have the same. Doctor insisted that I have to wait another AF to start Buserelin again. Wow your cycle was so long after the OHSS (72 days!!!!). Looking at the timescale, ET for me will be around mid March. I don't know how I can pass these 10 weeks without worrying my embies survival. It seems all depends on luck and luck always don't seem is on my side.

Angie, I am sorry to hear your ERPC (I don't know what's that means but I can guess is to have the embies come out?) It must be hard for you. I just had EC on early Dec but due to my moderate OHSS (was hospitalized for 4 days) they didn't perform ET. I am better now but I am blaming myself not to put back the fresh embies.     I know even I could have a chance but I might have lost it as well with my condition that time.

Anyway, Merry Xmas to you all


----------



## Witters

Stress (What would you like us to call you?)  I was originally told to wait 3 cycles, but as my cycle was so long (long as my body was repairing itself) I felt ready at the end of it.  It's really up to you as to how you feel and if the doctors think you will be ready.  Sorry to hear that you wre in hospital too   I was in for 2 weeks, so completely understand how you feel.  Your embies are frozen, so will be the same regardless if you thaw them tomorrow or in 3 years time.  The main concern is getting you to feel better...

Merry Christmas everyone! 

It's 09:20 and we're still waiting for Myles to wake up!  Keilidh has only just woken up, so we made the most of our Christmas Day lay in as I'm sure we won't get many more!!


----------



## Red Admiral

hi,

stressperson-   try not to worry about what will happen, I know it is easier said than done but if you can manage not to think about the thaw all the time it does help.  I also had to wait 3 months and I found it hard as I didn't even have OHSS, I was just at risk.  I set myself a fitness goal for the 3 months that I had to wait and I found it did help to have something else to work towards during my 'wait'.

Witters - glad to hear you had lovely day yesterday with a long lie!  We were up at 05:30 !  

Agora-         for tomorrow.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## Angelat

Hi Girls

Thanks for the info.  I made it out of hospital after the ERPC (yes - its' like an old D&C where they take the failed embryos out) so was home for Christmas Day - found it sad but nice to be out of hospital.

Will speak to the hospital to find out how long I should wait before FET - they seemed to think I had to use my frozen ones before the 'end of the financial year' (ie March) - has anyone else heard of this? Its' perhaps 'cos this cycle was on the NHS?

Anyway, wishing you a happy new year!  Will revisit you all in the New Year when I get back from Scotland.


----------



## Witters

Glad all is well with you Angie   I would think it's relating to the NHS funding allowance for the time scale of the FET.  The embies will be fine where they are for many years to come.  I would think that if you don't have a FET cycle until after the financial year, it will mean that you wil have to self fund.  Certainly questions for you to ask at your next appointment.


----------



## agora

Hi

One beautiful heartbeat.  We're both relieved and delighted.

Agora x


----------



## Witters

Great News!!!


----------



## Red Admiral

Great news Agora.  So very pleased for you. 

Red


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !

How are you all ??.....

Red &Agora ..congrats on your scans ....    ........

Did everyone have a nice Chrimbo ?? We spent all day rushing around so people could see the twins ...NEVER AGAIN .... Owens teething so i had 2 slices of turkey & 1 roast potato ....as he was grizzly ...poor chappy ...& to be honest it was far too much for them in/out car all day ............so ive told my family that if they want to see them next christmas they can come to us as we are not going out if the house ......

They had SO many prezzies .me & dh havent given them any yet as they've got such alot   ........

I was really emotional on Xmas morning,it took me days to write their Xmas cards as i just wanted to put so much of how i/we felt in them  .....my dreams have come true at last .......   .......i wish you all the very same next year

What you all up to NYE ??....

Love to all

HopeXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a year it was!!! The best of my life!!!

Wishing you all lots of happiness for 2008

Love

Lee, Mel and Kasey-Lee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Hope 2 B

HAPPY 2008 TO YOU ALL !!

I hope all your dreams come true ....

Love Hope,DH,Cerys & Owen XXXXX


----------



## Witters

Happy New Year!

I totally Ditto what Mel & Hope said!


----------



## Red Admiral

[fly]Happy New year to everyone[/fly].

I hope everyone has had a lovely time. We have had a lovely time, quite quite but enjoyable. Yesterday we sat in the house all day apart from a 10 minute venture into the garden as it snowed all day. It looks lovely today.

I am just away to town to get some food and maybe have another look in the sales. I got a Winter coat half price this year. I was really pleased as I'm never normally very good in the sales but I saw this jacket before Christmas, I really liked it but thought it was too dear then I went in after Christmas and found it was half price in the sale 

Hope everyone is well. Mustard, how are you haven't heard from you for a while ?

best wishes

Red


----------



## Red Admiral

,

just a short post today to say we had a scan today and saw a beautiful heartbeat, we were amazed at how much the baby has developed.  We are so happy as we feel this is a   for us and we are on    .  I was so stressed last night I hardly slept.

On the downside the 2nd pregnancy sac has not developed (it is still empty), however we feel so blessed to have one healthy pregnancy.  We have now been discharged from our IVF clinic and I need to make arrangements for our booking in scan.

Hope everyone is well

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Flo-jo

Red

what fantastic news - am so thrilled for you to get your heartbeat - it really is the moment fantastic moment isn't it particularly after your last time!  Take it easy now, chill and enjoy the next 8 months and the rest of your life!!

Happy new year to everyone else - hope it is a good one all round!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

So happy to hear that Red!  Hopefully you can enjoy the rest of your very successful pregnancy now 

Flo-Jo, how did you reach nearly 35 weeks already?!


----------



## Yogi

Hi 

Sorry I don't get in often! No excuse I'm just hopeless at keeping up. New year though so Im gonna try harder.

Red - So fantastic to hear your news.  Must have been great.  I remember each scan just made me feel that much better.

Flo-Jo - Wow only 5 weeks or so to go or if you are like me then just 2 weeks (hope you aren't though as I had early section due to pre-eclampsia).

Witters - I was reading your blog a few days ago and its great to see the twins are doing so well.

Hi to everyone else

Love Mel xx


----------



## LizH

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE HAVING TREATMENT IN 2008

Like Mel, I will try to keep up to date with news more this year.  

Lots of love, Liz


----------



## Sarah69

[fly]  *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!   * [/fly]

Red & Agora - so pleased for you both - two healthy beans!!  - wishing you both happy healhy pregnan ies - this time next year I hope you will both be cuddling your much longed for babies!!

ell - I have my baby bundle on my knee but he's started to wake up &demandhis tea so will have to adandon this post & catch up with you all v. soon - typical I finally get on line & he pipes up!! Heis such a lovely boy though - so sweet!

Mustard _ wishing you all the luck in the world for 2007 !!   

Hope. Witters, Mel, Chris< Liz & everyone else new years kisses!      

....can no longer type with 1 hand & wriggling boy... 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## sharnek

Hi, I'm new to this board and I'm sorry to be joining with a question.  I was wondering how you dealt with the disappointment of not having embryo transfer?  I had ec on Wednesday and was told due to the very high risk of OHSS the embryos would be frozen.  I'm so disappointed not to have seen this cycle through.  I know its very early day so my feelings are still quite raw, but I'm so low.  I had 21 eggs and 13 fertilised, which I’m ecstatic about, but I'm left feeling so empty, my beautiful embryos should be back with me.


----------



## sunny24

hi everyone just wondered if i can join a??

i am about to have my first fet after a freeze all due to ohss. i am sooooooooooooo scared that the embies will not thaw as i only have 3.  i go for a scan on mon the 14th to se if my lining is thin enough and then not sure what i will be doing after that tink they defros if alls well

i wish you all luck and loads of love and luck forward o getting to know you all      

sam  xxx


----------



## Sarah69

Hi again everyone

Charlie is asleep so had to get online to say - happy new year to you too Flo-jo!! Still have porridge brain im afraid & realised straight away when I got off line from last post I didn't say hello - can't believe not long for you to go now hon!! Are you managing to get much sleep or are loo visits, bump getting in the way & generally feeling wakeful at bizzarre hours eating into your nights?

Sharnek - so sory to hear of your postpones ET   I had a 'freeze all' when 20 eggs were collected at my last IVF attempt & 13 fertilised & were frozen & I was similarly absolutely gutted & felt such an anti climax to not have my embies back where they belonged with momma after all of the build up - especially as 20 eggs was Liverpool hospital's cut off point for transfer - 19 & I could have gone ahead. Try to be positive, as as girls in this strand will tell you OHSS can be horrendous & it would not be in the best interest of your embies to be replaced if you went on to develop it. You should keep up the fluids & eat lean protein & not too much carbs as you may well find you still feel a bit rough - I was worst days 3-5 after EC, so don't even think about going into work on those days. Try to be positive about your FET as you are lucky to have so many snowbabies waiting for you & have a good chance of success - you need to get positive & healthy again for your next attempt & try to spoil yourself a bit if you can as you have been through alot   .

Sunny - there are success stories in this strand of girls with 3 frosties so you should also try to stay +ve - you will be very unlucky if at least 2 of your frosties don't survive the thaw,but it is down to luck & I can understand you worrying. Witters had only 3 frosties & not of the highest quality, but when 2 were successfully thawed & replaced she ended up with twin babies so don't give up hope    

Hi to everyone else - will try to catch up soon - I don't know whether to do the dishes, have a bath or get some sleep when Charlie nods off - I think I have 1/2 hr now max - Witters & Hope how did you both ever manage with twins!!! When I am up at nightfor the 2nd or third feed & then he gets trapped wind & then just as he settles down he fills his nappy I do think of you both & just can't imagine how it must be x2!! I have total admiration for you both as you coped so amazingly well & stayed so positive & upbeat althoiugh I'm guessing now you must have been v.tired. I have no idea how you ever got on line - or indeed still do!!! 

Anyway, here's hoping everyone else currently tx-ing in the strand will soon be joining the 'sleepless nights' brigade   

Sarah xxx


----------



## Stressperson

Hi Sharnek, I was in the same siutation like you but just few weeks earlier. I was very upset and down too particularly everyone was on 2WW and most of them had BFP!!! I kept thinking it could be me but after two weeks or so you are closer to your FET and you will feel better. I am hoping my AF comes on time so I can book my treatment in Feb (ET will be mid March). Try to spoil yourself a bit likes Sarah said, I had wine, tea and lots of coffee


----------



## sunny24

hi sarah thanks for that was very reasuring i am really excited and feel poss but you know what its like some times eery now and then you are scared of the end result but i know its going to work


----------



## sharnek

Thanks Sarah and Stressperson, I'm back at work today and really regretting coming in, think being at home with DH yesterday lulled me into a false feeling of well being.  I'm bloated, sore and feel miserable, but will bear in mind that this will pass.  I've made an appointment with the counsellor at the clinic to talk through my feelings and I'm determined to be in the best possible shape emotionally and physically come the FET. 

sunny, sending thaw well vibes to your fabulous 3.


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All !!

How are you all ??....

Welcome to Sunny..Sharnek..& Stressperson ...wishing you all lots of luck for your FET's .............IT DOES WORK KEEP POSITIVE !!

Red ...FANTASTIC news seeing the heartbeat..im so pleased for you !!....

Agora ...how are you ?? ..is it sinking in yet ?? ..............

Sarah69... how are you & your lovely dd & ds ?? ......thanks for saying about me & Witters coping .... i dont know how but you just have to ...  ...ive just got more grey hair,wrinkles,& bags under my eyes  ......

Witters how are you all ??...

Mel & Liz ...hope your all ok & had a fab Xmas ?? .....

Flo~Jo ..not long now ... how exciting ..how are you feeling ??

HOPE EVERYONE IS OK ??

We are ok ....just all getting over colds ....yuk !!....

Love to all

Hope XXXXXXXXX

_


----------



## Witters

Thought you may like to see some Christmas pics:


----------



## Hope 2 B

Oh Witters they are gorgeous !!

XXXXXX


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Welcome to Shamek and stressperson, wishing you all the best for your tx when it comes.

Witters - photos are gorgeous, they are starting to look so grown up ( i though Miles in particular).  Looks like they had a fun time and your Christmas tree looks massive.  i like massive Christmas trees   My DP is always trying to get me to agree to a smaller one but this year he chose it and we ended up with a bigger one than usual 

Hope- sorry to hear you have all had the cold, I seem to have had one for ages although it is never that bad.  How are Cerys and Owen behaving these days ?  I'm like Sarah and have so much respect for how you and witters cope you always seem to be so well organised. 

Sunny - hope the thaw went well and         for the 2ww

Sarah- lovely to hear from you, hope you start getting more sleep soon.  I am not sleeping that well at the moment, although probably getting 10x more sleep than you so i shouldn't moan 


Agora-  How are things with you ?  Have you got a date for your 12 week scan yet ?  I haven't , I wish they would hurry up as it is difficult for my DP to get time off so it would be good to have plenty notice.

Mustard-  How are you ?

nothing very much happening with me, apart from being very tired and grumpy.  No actual sickness yet but i have been getting really bad nausea.  Its quite weird as I wake up in the morning and I feel great then by late afternoon I start feeling sick and by the time it gets to eight pm i feel horrendous and just want to be sick.  Sometimes (a couple of times a week i wake up in the middle of the night and my whole body feels like it has been poisoned).

Hope everyone is well

Red


----------



## Flo-jo

Afternoon all

Hope everyone is well including those newly pg ladies!!

Feeling fit to burst now - nursery all put together and just need to pack my bags now - any suggestions from the experienced mums as what I do really need!

I just can not believe it is only a few weeks away now and I feel so disorganised.

Still working but at my own pace - the good thing about working from home I suppose although I find it difficult to switch off.

Love to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Blimey Flo!  That's come round so quick!

For me, all I actually needed was bottled water (their water tasted like chlorine - yuck!) lip balm, disposable maternity knickers and pads, camera, phone with numbers, 'early' maternity clothes, toiletries and your notes for you, baby outfit, nappies, cotton wool.  To be honest, that's all you actually need.  Unless you have a Tens machine or special music etc for delivery oh, and snacks for if labour is a while.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All !!

How are you ??......

Flo~Jo..how exciting for you !! ....i can't really advise you what to take as i took everything apart from kitchen sink !! & mine came out of the 'sunroof'    rather than 'normal' delivery & O&C were taken straight to neonatel so i didnt need anything for them ..........im so excited for you !!

Witters how are you all ??..

We are all fine ...can't believe that Owen & Cerys are 10months old ...its flown !!.....its my bday tommorrow so im looking forward to getting my 1st 'Mummy' cards ....well thats if dh has remembered   ....

Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Liz who's bday it is tommorrow too !!

Hope EVERYONE else is ok ??...what you all up to?....

Love HopeXXXXXXX_


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Flo-jo - gosh not long now, how do you feel ?  Excited/nervous ?  Sending lots of         to you for a lovely labour experience.

Sunny - Hows it going ?  Not long till test day now.  Best wishes for the day.

I'm off work today on annual leave, I am meant to be applying for a new job but don't know if I can be bothered.  I don't know if you will remember me telling you but I recently left my old post as I couldn't work with my boss.  I started new job in December with the same company but different department, it is the same grade as my old job and i was really happy and got on great with my new boss.  Anyway I went off on holiday over the Christmas period and came back to be told that my boss was leaving for a better job with a different company.  I was a bit disappointed but happy that she had got such a good job.  Her job has now been advertised and I have heard through the grape vine that my old boss is applying for the post and is confident that he will get it (it will be a level transfer for him)  Needless to say I am not excited at the thought of working for him again.  My friends reckon I should apply for the promotion and i know that it is true you can't really moan about who gets the job of being your manager if you don't apply for it yourself but I don't know if I want to apply.  All I really want to do is have a happy and healthy pregnancy and go off on maternity leave when the time is right.

Anyway, enough moaning from me.  How is everyone else ?  Is it very quiet on here lately.  Witters, hopes everything is good with you ?  Is it raining all the time with you?  It is here and although I miss copper I don't miss plodding along to the field in the yucky weather, I hope its not to horrible by your horse.

Hope- how are things with you ?  Hope you had a lovely birthday.  Are you planning on going back to work? (can't remember if I asked you that before)

Anyway better go and tidy the kitchen as I got home late last night and never tidied it up after my tea.  DP would be horrified but he is working a way for a few days  

take care

Red


----------



## Witters

Red, difficult decision about applying for the new post.  Great oppertunity, but do you need the added stress during your pregnancy?  how frustrating that your old boss is following you!  It has rained here, but I think we are pretty lucky compared to everywhere else.  We are having new facias, soffits and guttering along with some brickwork repairs, so hoping for a water tight house!  It is a case of watching the weather though and we have had several non productive days which is annoying as it's just dragging now.  He is hopeful it should be pretty much done by the end of the week though, so fingers crossed.  

Woody is doing great.  He is out 24/7 but with a field shelter that he and Tango (his friend) can go in and out of whenever they please.  They are both much more contented horses for it.  Neither really like the stable.  Woody tends to box walk, and so mucking out can be interesting!  He is in a big field which is on a slope, so it's great, whatever the weather.  Being a working farm, they keep the fields in brillient condition too, rolling it when it gets boggy etc.  We are so lucky.  Unfortunately, I don't get down much.  When I do, it's only to say hello as I have M&K with me.  They love it though, they see horses, chickens, cows, sheep, pigs along with all the babies that come along.  It's a great cheap day out for us!

Hope and Liz, I hope you both had a lovely birthday!  What did you do?  What did you get?  Did you just love those 'Mummy' cards?!

My two are very much into climbing now.  They can even get in their cots and highchairs when my back is turned!  Having two seems to encourage eachother, so what they wouldn't normally do, they do now.  Watch out Hope, you think life's interesting now?!  

Flo-Jo, how's things?  Coming together?

Huge hello's to everyone!


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi ladies

Red - most important thing is to be relaxed & happy over the next few months so make thta your p[riority and do what ever will help you achieve that best.

Time is ticking by, have started thinking about packing my bags, laid out things yesterday to see what I've got & need.  Also got all the baby stuff out I have bought - sheets, blankets, few clothes etc and gave them a wash last night - seemed really odd hanging up little person clothing - all a bit more real now!  Haven't been able to before as the utility was out of action as was my washing machine but catching up with it now - having a real "nesting" time my DH says.   

Trying hard to get on top of work, I think I am getting there slowly - just so long a little one doesn't pop along early I should be there or there abouts!

Anyhow, getting excited!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Flo-jo - I can't believe you are still working at 38 weeks!  You must have a lot of stamina.  It's an exciting time with so much to look forward to.  Make sure you have a rest before the baby arrives if possible.

Red - it's not an easy decision to make about the job, you just need to do what is best for you and the baby.

Hope & Witters - thank you for the birthday wishes - I met my sisters in Manchester, had a bit of a shop, had a few drinks and a pizza - it was lovely.  It's the longest I've left Dylan, but he was with his Dad so I didn't worry too much!  I didn't get a 'mummy' card though, my DH is not very good at things like that.  Hope - did you do anything special for your birthday?

Sarah69 - how are you and Charlie?  Hope you are well.

I'm returning to work in 3 weeks, I'm going to be working 2.5 days per week which isn't too bad, but I'm going to miss Dylan!  I'm taking him to nursery on Monday to have a taster session.  Also we are thinking of TTC again, we have an appointment next week at the clinic.

Hope everyone is well.

Liz


----------



## LizH

Sunny24 - have just noticed that you have got a BFP - congratulations!


----------



## Sarah69

Hey everyone! 

Sunny - just noticed your amazing news!!!

[fly]*       CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY & dh - bfp!!!       *

*       CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY & dh - bfp!!!       *

*       CONGRATULATIONS SUNNY & dh - bfp!!!       *[/fly]

..hope that all goes well - keep us updated on when your first scan is etc - our first piece of good news for 2008 - here's hoping that Mustard, Sharnek & Stressperson will be next!!   

Witters - I love your photos of M & K - they are such grown up little people now!!

Hope - how is your new year going - still enjoying being a full time mum or do you ever miss work?

Flo-jo - take an 'open mind' to hospital with you as you really never know how labour is going to unfold & the best made (birth) plans often take unexpected turns!! just stay +ve as you are so close to being united with your little baby!!  - other than that I second the 'paper knickers' suggestion - it was a real shock to my system when I finally had to start washing my own knickers again   - I am so lazy...

Liz - how are you? - guess what, I have already booked a family hotel room so I can got to the Greenman Festival in the summer to get Charlie's music education underway 

Speaking of the little guy, he's fast asleep & looks like an angel right now - still as greedy as ever throuhout the night though  so I get max 5 hrs sleep if I'm lucky. My DD loves him & this morning he gave her a big gummy smile. She's gutted though that I got rid of my 2 seater car last week (she loved to be picked up from school in 'Rosie Bug' with the roof down & wave at her friends like a princess. She cried her eyes out when I picked her up in the new car. When I asked her what she was going to call it she said 'Bob' & added under her breath... "I loathe Bob" 

Anyway, he's starting to pipe up so better go...will try to post some piccies soon...

Sharnek, hope you're feeling better now 

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Sarah69

Me again...it is so quiet n the strand at the mo - where areyou al girls??!!

Red - I had to cut last post short, & sorry didn't finish & add what I was going to say to you - your job situaltion is amazingly similar to mine - I have not gone for the last two promotions in my dept despite (& sorry if this sounds big headed) being the best person for at least one of the jobs - in my own humble opinion   - first of all I didn't want to be stresed when doing IVF & then when I finally got pg just wanted the space to enjoy the whole exp & then time with little man - after all it will never happen again. Pity I have to put up with 'victorian daddy' as my manager  now though  Anyway, sorry to hear that you have to make this decision right now & good luck with it - I'd trust your instincts - when you are on maternity leave you won't care too much about your crap manager - the universe has better things in store for you.

Hi to everyone else & hope yr all ok?

Sunny - how are you doing - any symptoms yet??

Hope & Witters, how are those babies of yours?

Sarah69 xx

ps - guess what - I am going ski-ing in Italy at the end of this week - hooray


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !!

How are you all ??

Sorry not been on for a while & thanks for asking after me/us ..... 

We are all ok , Cerys has now got 7 teeth ... shes got 4 teeth at the top coming through at the same time OOOUUCCHH !!....Owens only got 2 .... 

I havent gone back to my old job ... as my bosses offered to pay for a nursery for a couple of mornings which was great only problem was they wanted me to do 'management ' style work & work loads & wanted to pay me LESS than i was on before .....

I have got a little cleaning job every evening ....at least it pays fpor them to have nice clothes  ......

Is everyone ok ??...

Sarak ski~ing ...wow are you all going ?? enjoy the apre ski   

Hope everyone ok ....

love HopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sorry I've not been on and I said I'd try get better.

Sarah skiing wow my DH will be envious.  He'd love to go again he can just see Kasey-Lee in a little ski suit.

Hope so glad to hear you are well.  How is Cerys coping with all those teeth at once.  Kasey-Lee has seven teeth too and has about four cutting all at once.  Its all her incisors poor little mite.  She is just changing her routine to one nap in the day now that she is just over a week away from being one.  HOw are yours sleeping.

I'm just having a dilema about work.  I went back to my job 2 days a week but I dont know if its with Kasey-Lee's birthday coming up that my emotions are high but I'm missing her when I'm not there those two days and want to be there so I'm thinking about getting a little evening job.  How are you finding working evenings.  What are your hours.

Well must dash again as DH wants PC to upload Kasey-Lee's diary entries to her website.

Witters - just need to say LOVED the photos of your twins they are so adorable and growing so quickly.

Congrats to all new BFPs is that all of us now.

Anyway off I must go.

Love Mel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Sarah enjoy the skiing will little ones be going too.


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls, I am new on this thread as usually on Northern Ireland Girls thread but they directed me here to ask a question if you can help!  

I just had EC this morning and they managed to get 26 eggs.  However, as there were so many eggs I am a high risk for OHSS and they won't do a fresh transfer and and want to freeze them all until I have my period then do it after that.  I assume my period would be due in 14 days time from now as now would have been the normal time to ovulate?  Or would they then make me wait for a full cycle on my own without any drugs at all before starting treatment again the month after that?

I have to phone tomorrow morning to find out how many fertilised.

Also has anyone ever had as many eggs as that recovered?  If so how many fertilised?  I am on ICSI.  And out of those how many would survive the thawing process?

I am seeing doc in 2 weeks to discuss but if anyone can give me a clue I'd be really grateful.

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Sunny - congratulationson your BFP, how are your feeling ?

Hope- I think you have made the right decision about work, these things are always difficult though.

Yogi- Lovely to hear from you. It must be hard being away at work when you want to be home with Kasey-lee, I don't know what I would do.

Sarah - lovely long post as usual, I laughed at you getting tickets organised for the greenman festival, as you know we normally go to T in the park but all going well we are going to miss it this year as i will be 8 months pregnant then and don't really fancy waddling about there   Hope you have a lovely skiing trip.  We are on a holiday ban at the moment as my DP has just started his own business and we are trying to save money.

Witters-  Sounds like Woody has a lovely environment in which to live, copper used to live out as well and they had shed that they could go in and out as they pleased ( well as copper pleased because he chose if the other 2 got allowed in or not.  the logic seemed to be mostly him only, one was allowed in if it was cold and if it was very cold the 3rd one got allowed to be partly in.  It was a bit embarrassing as the owner of the other 2 owned the field and the shelter )

Mustard-  How are you ?

Liz- nice to hear from you, best wishes for your future tx   and I hope your return to work goes smoothly.

Trishy-    sorry to hear you are at risk of OHSS, this is the same as what happened to be.  I had 24 or 26 eggs (sorry can't remember now).  I had to wait for 3 bleeds before I was allowed to have ET, this took quite a while as my first full cycle after tx lasted 42 days.  I'm not sure if  3 bleeds are required by all clinics.  I got 12 embies that were all frozen on day 1.  Out of the 12 only 4 survived the thaw but this is quite a low rate I think the survival rate is normally 60%.  Other people will be able to tell you about there experience.
Anyway, better go and get dressed   Its our 12 week scan to do and I am so nervous, trying to be    but have a long wait today as we are going private as i wanted a nuchal scan and you don't get them here on the NHS so our scan isn't until 18:30.

Best wishes to all

Red

PS decided not to apply for the job at work, i think it was the right decision and thanks for all the advice you gave on the subject.


----------



## Trishy

Thanks very much Red for your help.  I just phoned up and I have 11 embryos fertilised which are all going to be frozen now and I can just hope they all survive although I think that is a bit ambitious!  I would love to not have to go through EC again and just keep putting them back in until they stick!

I read your profile and you have been through an awful lot.  But huge congratulations on getting there in the end!  Did you have to go through EC again or did you manage to get pregnant this time with what embryos you had left?  I assume they defrosted all the eggs at once then?  I thought they would only defrost a few at a time to give you several attempts?


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi Trishy,

we had 2 goes at ET, the first time 4 were thawed and 2 survived, we were given the option of thawing more but we decided just to go with the 2 we had, the second time we thawed 4 only one survived and so the final 4 were thawed and only one survived that.  they both grow on over night and we were lucky to have 2 good quality embies to put back.  Hope this helps

Red


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Red, at least I can expect around half to survive if I am lucky so I won't expect too much.  And you did get pregnant twice when you think about it even though the first time was a terrible tragedy so there is hope for me first time round.

Good luck with the scan and let me know how you get on.  You must be excited/nervous.

You have been a help

xx


----------



## Red Admiral

,

just to let you all know scan went well yesterday, it is such a relief.  The measuremnets were low risk for downs but we need to wait for the blood results to come back on monday for final result.  Feeling much happier now though.

Hope everyone is well, must rush or I will be late for work.

Red


----------



## Trishy

That is great news Red, well done.  You deserve happiness


----------



## katiechick

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this thread and was hoping i can join u. I was on cycle buddies but have had ohss after ec so i have got to have a medicated fet. I had 14 eggs collected (8 have been frozen) and couldn't have et because of ohss. I have been told by my clinic that i need to have 2 AF before having fet. I don't know much about fet so i would like to hear Ur stories if u r willing to share. I have had a AF but if only lasted 2 days (bleed quite heavy don't normally) and normally AF last a week i just wanted to know has neone experienced this and is this normal. would love to hear any advice as.

Thanks for reading

Katie

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katie

I am more or less at the same stage as you.  I had EC on Tuesday but as I had 26 eggs removed they said I was too high a risk for OHSS and therefore had to get all 11 embryos that fertilised frozen.  I have to see doc on the 19th to see what the next stage is but i hope he says I have to have AF then can start treatment again.  I assume I will get AF 14 days after EC which is when I see doc and then nasal spray etc starts again on day 21 on my next cycle.  But as you seem to have had an unusual bleed then maybe they want you to get your body totally back to normal first.  It is better to be safe than sorry even though I am finding it tough also to have to wait.  Some girls find their cycle after EC is irregular and very long so I am sure your situation is normal.  Do you have another appointment to see doc to cinfirm when you are starting again?


----------



## sunny24

hi guys thanks for the good luck wishes   

sorry not been around for a while, i have had bleeding on and off now for the past week got a scan on monday but am pooping my pants to put it mild, i have had nothing but bed rest in hopes the bleeding will stop i will keep ya all posted,

sorry not done personals wil read back and do them in the morning loads of love to ya all


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy

Thanks for Ur reply.

I haven't been told wen to go back just that i need to have 2 AF. On my 2nd AF on day 2 i have to phone the clinic to book a scan for 2 weeks later then another scan 2 weeks after that and have to take a nasal spray. I think they just want to make sure my body goes back to normal. how r u feeling after EC ? 26 eggs thats good. After my EC i had to stay in hospital all day and then got readmitted last week for a few days because of ohss. I'm OK now but its just all the waiting for it to happen. I'm glad there is someone at the same stage as me it really helps. Hope everything goes OK on the 19th let me no wot they say.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Sunny-         for your scan tomorrow.  Just to say I had bleeding until I was nearly 8 weeks, so I know how you feel   and I was so scared every scan I had. Remember bleeding is not uncommon in early pregnancy.  

katiechick-   sorry to hear you have had OHSS, it is very hard when you have to stop tx half way through  .  try not to worry, there are a lot of women on here who have gone on to have successful FET after OHSS.  I'm sure they will be a long soon to tell you their experience.  If you look back a couple of posts you will see that I explained to Trishy what happened with me.

Flo-jo-  notice you are 39 weeks and 5 days, how are you ?  Has anyone heard anything ?


Its very quiet here just now, where is everyone else ?  Hope everyone is okay.  Anyway better go, we are off today to visit the in-laws to show them the photos of our 12 week scan.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## sunny24

red admirl, thanks hunnie   , i am scared stiff to say the least i darnt move cough, sneeze i have turned into a worrying wreak  ,  i really hope the bleeding isnt bad news, i have done another preg test this morninga dnits poss but i suppose it would be poss even if the worse happened as hcg can last a few week in the system so i dont know what to think to be honest!!

how was your bleeding?? sorry to ask just need a little reasurence xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katie

I feel fine thanks.  It has taken nearly a week to feel myself again and I go back to work tomorrow for the first time.  I think I have managed to escape OHSS but do have constipation (sorry!) which can apparently be linked to mild OHSS.  Hopefully I will be alright soon. I phoned hospital but they seemed to be able to rule out needing to go in for a scan.

So I am hoping Tuesday week will be good news and that I can start again next month.  It's all a big long waiting game.  I will keep you posted.  You hang in there and get back to normal.  You need to be 100% right to support a baby so be patient.

Sunny good luck tomorrow.  I hope your mind is put at rest.


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi Sunny,

(watch out TMI alert) My bleeding started with purplish blood when i went to the toilet, it covered the whole of the toilet roll, then later that day it went to brown blood.  I used pantie liners and there was brown blood for 2 days then it changed to only a short of brown gunk when I wiped.  This lasted for a week when I had another purplish/dark red discharge followed by the same pattern as before.  I had a scan in between bleeds and they couldn't see a reason but i still worried.  One of the things that helped me was when I had my missed m/c last year I never experienced any bleeding at all so i tried to tell myself having a different response was good and tbh it was.  

Hope everything is good tomorrow, I will be thinking of you      
Red


----------



## Trishy

Good luck today Sunny, everything is crossed for you.  And Red I hope you are ok too.  Just goes to show that actually getting pregnant is only half the battle.  

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi girls

Sunny - best of luck - it is so hard anyway without bleeding so fingers & toes crossed.

As for me - still here and fully intact!  Definitely dropping into position and getting incredibly uncomfortable particularly in the evenings - have the MW today so hopefully she might give me an indication of things to come and at the worst a date for induction although I really hope not to go down that route!

Will keep you posted

Flo-Jo x


----------



## sunny24

hi girls just a quick to say alice is in the right place and there was a heartbeat too, we aer so happy but to be honest find it sooo hard to believe,  thanks for all your support

will be back on later loads of love me


----------



## Trishy

I am so pleased for you Sunny, you have been through so much and deserve some good news.  Just rest and take it easy for a while.  Yiippeeeeee!!!


----------



## katiechick

Hi Girls

Hope Ur all doing OK.
Just need some advice.

As u mite have read from my last post i had ohss. I'm feeling a lot better now. I have got to have 2 AF before i can have a med fet. have had 1 AF. as my AF cycle is irregular i never know wen AF is due. Anyway i have got to have an operation on my jaw on 10th April but because of i don't know wen AF is due in march i don't know whether to have this or not. I have done some dates based on a 38 day cycle which my last one was. If i have AF then 2 weeks after i have to have a scan at hospital and i also have to have pre-assesment for my op on the same day. so i don't know what to do. I have been waiting ages for this but everything seems to come at the same time. I'm a bit confused on what to do.
Would like to hear any advice.
Thanks for reading so if its a bit confusing.

Katie 

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katie

I know everything always seems to come at once.  Can you not just sit tight and play it by ear or do you have to decide now?  You can either go ahead and have your (probably very much needed) operation and delay ET for one more month or you can hope that they do not clash too much.  Put it this way, you will not be allowed an op after ET so you will have to get it done first anyway I assume?  Also don't forget you only start treatment again on day 21 of your next cycle and that treatment will last 4 to 5 weeks before ET so it's a while off yet.  

Are you going to the same clinic/hospital for both things?

If you do want my advice do nothing.  Your cycles are like mine and the more you worry about it, the longer your AF will take to come.  I am sure they will not clash on exactly the same day, just sit tight.  These things always seem to sort themselves out.  Even if they are on the same day, one thing might be the morning and the other the afternoon.  I am sure they will both work round your situation.  Try not to worry at this stage.  
If it is only a scan and a review appointment for op then they are probably only about 10/15 minutes each so again highly unlikely they will be scheduled at exactly the same time on the same day.  You are worrying about nothing - trust me!


----------



## Trishy

Meant to ask - do you have to buy the drugs again to get my body ready for ET stage even though it would have gone ahead had there not been a risk of OHSS?  I thought maybe it would all be included in the first payment (I am talking private treatment not NHS).  If you do have to buy nasal spray and hrt tablets how much has anyone paid?


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Flo-jo - lovely to hear from you, not long to go now.  Are you all organised at home for the new addition to the family.

Sunny- so happy to hear your good news 

Katie- not sure what to advise but Trishy's advice seems pretty good.

Trishy-  We went private for IVF and out first FET was free since we never got ET but we had to pay for my second FET.

 to everyone else.

We got our nuchal bloods back today and we have come back as low risk so we are really pleased and I am hoping that I can start enjoying my pregnancy more and have less worry.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## katiechick

Hi 

Thanks for advice. Just wanted someones opinion just because of nasal spray and tablets. I'm a nhs patient so i don't know if private patients have to pay. Next time you go to Ur clinic ask them or just phone them. 

Katie
xx


----------



## Trishy

No problem Katie. Just try to relax and it will work itself out.  I was just looking at your profile and see you have been TTc for 3 years and yet are on NHS treatment already.  That's great.  I was added to the waiting list in August 2005 and am still waiting which is why I am going private in the meantime.  How long was your waiting list?


----------



## Stressperson

Trishy,

I had OHSS in Dec and now scheduled for FET - DR starting tomorrow. I am on private but only need to pay for drugs this time as didn't get to ET last time.

One bottle Buserelin (injections instead of spray) + tablets +pessaries = £52.30

Can't wait the embies get back to me   

Stressperson
xx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy

From our very first doctors app it took just over 1 year we both thought it would take longer. when we had our hospital app in July we decided not to go ahead with it but then we changed our minds in Aug 07 then i started to d/r in DEC 07. so it happen really fast for us. I think if it would of took longer then we would of gone private but it happen quiet fast for us. I think different areas have longer waiting list. Hope all this makes sense.

Katie
xx


----------



## Trishy

I must be on the longest list ever!  Just over 3 years but even that's not confirmed yet.  Good thing I am a patient person!!  I don't want to phone up to find out where I am on the list now incase that is tempting fate that this current private appointment will not work when I get ET.

I think it looks like my drugs will be free this time as I was half way through and they had to stop me but if this fails and I need another ET then it will be £850 for the procedure plus a further £300 for drugs!  But I suppose next try after this will be free on NHS so won't need another private try straight away.

I am longest and most expensive area by the looks of it!


----------



## Witters

Hey all!

Sorry I have been MIA, but missed my email alerts.

It seems that I need to welcome some new people! Hi!

A little about me - I had severe OHSS and ended up in hospital for 2 weeks with a week of that in ICU  as my blood chemestry was completely out of whack.  I was very ill and needed lots of medical intervention.  I did however get over it and felt much better following my first AF which turned up a little earlier than usual.  I had 25 eggs collected but only 5 fertilised and 3 progressed to be frozen on day 3.  My clinic were ever hopeful that transfer would go ahead even though I was in hospital!  Anyway, I was told to wait for 3 AF's but my next cycle was extra long at 72 days, so the AF that ended that cycle, I called up and started to de-reg.  I did a medicated FET cycle and had to pay for the meds but not the treatment.  (I was private) I also had to pay the **** fee's too.  Oh, and I was private as the postcode lottery wouldn't even let me play!

All 3 embies were only of a poor quality and fragmented.  On day 3, two were 4 cells and one was 8 cells, so not the best.  I was dreading the thaw, but to our relief, and everyone's suprise (they initially told us they were all too poor to freeze) all 3 survived!  One of the 4 cells lost a cell, so we disguarded it and transfered a 4 cell and an 8 cell.  I bled heavily 3 days before I was due to test and thought it was all over as I was cramping too.  As it was a treatment cycle, I had to test, so did that morning.  To myhuge suprise, it was a very strong positive!  I called and told them and booked a 7 week scan.  Two days before that was due, I bled heavily again, so thought we had lost the pregnancy.  To our relief and suprise yet again, they actually foud two very healthy babies both complete with a heartbeat!  We were over joyed!

It seemed that every 4 or 5 weeks, right up to (premature) delivery, I bled.  When I say bleed, I mean bleed.  As in the toilet pan is full of bright red water.  Extremely scary stuff.  Each time seemed to happen at a weekend when nobody was about.  So we ended up as regular clients to a private clinic!  Expensive, but peace of mind is nothing in comparison.  

Now I have two very healthy, very active, very cheeky, very knowing 20 month old's.  I would go through it all again for them.  It truly is the best gift and reward that you will ever go though.  Keep at it and you will succeed.  There have been many different stories in this group, but just look at the success rate!  

I look forward to following all of your journeys!

Oh, in regards to the operation question, definately go and get the operation done.  Your AF is likely to be late, and there's nothing worse than 'I should have's'.  Once AF is here, you wait 21 days before deregging, get AF and then start treatment, so there is still time.  Once in treatment and hopefully successful treatment, it will be even harder to schedual in the operation.  It seems that youhave waited long enough for it.  Perhaps fate is telling you to get it done (by having OHSS) you never know...

Gotta go, babe's have woken and dogs are whining to go out...  but hope to be back later to catch up with everyone else!  So nice to see loadds of us posting again!


----------



## Flo-jo

Mornign all

Well still hanging on - thought it might kick off last night but no such luck going stir crazy now!  

Went to MW Monday, she said "it might well be a big baby" so had to go to the hospital for a check, thye said could well be but the only way of knowing if a problem is once I am in labour - great!!  So hanging in there and let nature takes its course - so did gardening yesterday but anyone got any good suggestions to bring it on?

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Sorry, no suggestions here - I know how to try to keep them in though!!  Plenty of walking and gentle exercise I guess.  When's your next appointment?  I suppose they may start talking about membrane sweeps etc...  I hope baby comes tomorrow, it's a great day for birthdays - Mine is tommorrow!

I just got a delivery of a dozen white roses   They are gorgeous!  I'm so lucky...

Happy Valentine's Day to you all!


----------



## Chris F

Morning all

Sorry I have never posted in ages, loads seem to of been happening with me, first DH dad died, then my Dad was in hospital for knee replacement, then DH was in hospital for back op, and then it was me to get cysts removed via keyhole only that never worked so they ahd to open me up after I lost over litre of blood and they couldn't save my left ovary, and this has happened all in the space of 4 months.  

Little JW is a treasure and was one last week, can't believe where the time goes, and I was quite emotional when he was attempting to blow the candle out (actually he put his hand straight into it!!!)

Hope everyone is well.

Only 1 personal today as JW is starting to crawl all over - 

Flo-Jo, re tips to bring on labour.  I jokingly said to my DH on the afternoon that I went into labour that I was going to take the Dog for a long walk as someone had said it brings labour on - what happened that evening, my waters broke 2 weeks early and the following day JW was in my arms.

Hope you have your bundle in your arms soon

I will try and catch up with everyone soon

Chris


----------



## Flo-jo

Witters - happy bday for tomorrow

Chris - what a few months you have had - so sorry to hear about your DH dad and of course your op - hoping you are recovering well.  Glad you are enjoying JW!

Have been walking, out for lunch today, gardening yesterday, did some housework (yuck!) this morning - had spicy seafood last night, keeping on my feet - apparently by keeping the baby on the cervix it can help - but so far nothing but not giving up hope as yet!!  Will keep you briefed

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Chris, great to hear from you!  Sorry to hear of your so many run in's with the hospital ^hug me^ I'm sure your bad spate is all over now for a very long time!

Happy belated birthday to JW!  They grow so quickly don't they?  Is he showing any signs of walking yet?  It's funny, you will them on and once they start you wish they were back to staying where you last out them!  All lovely to watch them grow and learn though.  Give him a kiss from me 

Flo-Jo, thanks for the birthday wishes!  I hope that buba comes sooner rather than later.  I bet you are getting very uncomfortable now.  Back to early pregnancy I bet with lots of knicker watching and twing analizing! 

Hope, wow!  Poor little girl cutting so many teeth all at once!  My two were the other way around, Myles sprung them but Keilidh stuck with two for ages.  She has only just got her 8th through and Myles has just cut his 9th (a molar - ouchie!)  I hope they are both well, and you and DH ofcourse!

Sarah, I can't believe you are organised already to even think about going skiing!  Good for you!  Will all the family be going?  My siblings are very much into it and my brother took my neice when she was still a babe in arms.  They just took it in turns to stay in and baby sit.  I would love to ski but I'm too bendy for it!  How is Charlie and big sister Kate?

Liz, if you're lurking, how are the sleep issues going?  I think of you lots, especially lately as my two (and I) have had this tummy and sickness bug and so waking in the night.  I had forgotten how hard it is 

Mel, I must go check out Kaset-Lee's website.  I bet she is growing so fast!  Is she lots of fun?  My two always make me chuckle.  It'a amazing how early their personalities come out.  

How are our new recruits?  Sorry, no time to check back on names   I hope you are feeling better and getting those much needed answers from your clinics 

OK, sounds like I'm needed.  Breakfast time again already!  See ya!


----------



## Trishy

Yipee it's Friday!! 

I am looking forward to Tuesday, not long now to wait for the doctor to tell me if I can start treatment again for ET and fingers and toes crossed I do not have to wait a full natural cycle first before starting.  Hopefully this AF about to start now after EC 2 weeks ago is enough for him and he will say I can start treatment in 3 weeks time.  Probably wishful thinking!


----------



## Witters

How are you feeling Trishy?  I hate to say it, but I would prepare myself to have to wait a complete cycle before starting a FET cycle   Remember the strain and stress that your body has been through, it may need extra time to recover.  It's well worth waiting that extra time to get a perfect surroundings for embies to snuggle in that to rush it and scare them away.  I totally understand your wanting to move on quickly after such a disapointment, but sometimes what we would like is not necesarily the best option...  

Sorry to be so harsh and put a downer on things


----------



## Trishy

No you are fine Witters.  I am totally prepared for that.  I am even going back to the gym on Saturday and joining again for 3 months in the expectation that it will realistically be that long until ET happens.  I know it is better to be prepared but still frustrating!!  Can't believe you start treatment on 13th December and don't actually fall pregnant until May!!  Crazy!


----------



## Witters

How bad did you get OHSS?  If it was only mild, you may be lucky.  Will you be doing a medicated cycle?  If so, you will have a complete cycle of de-regging before your acual transfer cycle.  It does all take time, but it is honestly worth it.  You will get to be a mum, it's just a matter of everything slotting into place 

If you do have to wait, make the most of that cycle to do all the 'naughty' things and treat yourself, it's a long while before you can have another drink or whatever, especially if you plan to breastfeed


----------



## Trishy

Funny you should say that.  I have just arranged a night out tomorrow night for the first time since October!  I have not had a drink since then to get my body in good condition but I really need a break and am going to be very hungover on Sunday!  Can't wait though!

I didn't get OHSS at all.  It was only because if they went ahead with the ET as planned, the pregnancy mixed with ovaries which had just created 26 eggs is too many hormones for my body to cope with and I could have got OHSS.  As it was I was completely better within a week of EC and now waiting for the go ahead.  Better to be safe than sorry I suppose.

So I now need a long awaited night out!!!


----------



## Witters

Glad you are going out and able to enjoy yourself!

As you didn't actually develop into OHSS, then I understand your positivity.  Hopefully you may well get the go ahead to start straight away.  Bit of a shame in a way once you get a taster of a good night out again!!


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Welcome to the newcomers and good luck for your future treatments!  

Mel - nice to see you posting.  What are you doing for Kasey-Lee's birthday?  Is she having a party?  I too feel quite emotional that Dylan is nearly one.  Where has the year gone?  It has flown by.  Dylan starts nursery on Monday, he will be going 2 days per week whilst I'm at work.  I left him at nursery for half an hour on Friday but he was crying when I returned.  I hope he will be OK, he isn't used to other people looking after him.

Chris - nice to hear from you too.

Witters - Dylan is sleeping for much longer stretches now.  He will settle in his cot on his own and fall asleep at the start of the night.  He then usually wakes once during the night, last night DH went in to settle him and he slept 'til 6am.  We have also had a sickness bug, so I have been breastfeeding him during the night once so he didn't get dehydrated.  I am trying to stop breastfeeding during the night now, but sometimes he will stay awake for up to 2 hours if I don't feed him.  He has slept through a couple of times, so he is much better than a few months ago.  

Sarah69 - how are you and Charlie?  Are you still surviving on 5 hours of sleep?

Hope - how are you and Cerys and Owen?  Dylan has 7 teeth and I think he is getting more.
Anyway, hope everyone is having a good week-end, Liz


----------



## LizH

chris - sorry, have just noticed about your operation, sorry to hear about that, are you well now?  

Flo-jo - I tried all sorts of labour inducing things, but nothing worked.  I had a membrane sweep and I thought that was going to work because I got a few twinges but in the end nothing happened.  I had to be induced and Dylan arrived exactly 2 weeks overdue.  Sorry that's not much help!


----------



## Yogi

Hi Girls!!!!!

Wow few newbies on here!  Lovely to see you but not if you get what I mean.  Sorry you have all had to have OHSS and freeze all etcs.  I remember it like it was yesterday.  But we all on here have happy endings 

Good luck to you all.

Witters - Hi honey glad to hear you are good.  Kasey-Lee is SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun and turning into a little monkey.  She is crawling, climbing, cruising and all over hte place.  She is like Spider baby climbing even the walls.  She knows no fear.  Her website is quite up to date and DH has now added a diary section to her website for her to update.  

Sarah69 glad all is going well for you.  Hope you are enjoying every minute.  And a skiing holiday hope its going well.  DH would love us to do that.

Hope darling. Thank you so much for the card for Kasey-Lee (I think its from you as she hasn't opened it yet).  I'm glad to hear all is going well with your little darlings and your job.  Give them big kisses from me.

Liz and Chris lovely to see you and that all is going well.

Hi to everyone else.

As you asked for Kasey-Lee's birthday last weekend (as we dont' have time this weekend with family visiting her and preperations for her birthday) we took her to Blue Planet Aquarium and she loved it.  She couldn't understand why she couldn't touch the fish and wanted to feed them Cheese.  I will have to find a photo of her and post it on here.  We then went to CHeshire Oaks shopping village.

On her birthday we are having a family birthday party for her with about 12 of us so we are busy planning that.  SPent a fortune.  MIL is baking the cake and we have bought lots of hellium balloons and banners etc.  Feel so emotional and so excited too.

She is still teething badly and now has 8 teeth.  She has a cough and cold at moment just like mummy.

Anyway must get on.  Lots to do, just made my jelly!!!

Lots of love to you all

Mel xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Happy 1ST Birthday Kasey~Lee.....

Hope you ,Mommy & Daddy have a lovely day.....

XXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all ......

How are you all ??....

Hiya to all the new ladies .......wishing you all lots of luck for your TX.....

How are the mommys to be ??.. hope your all ok ??...

Hope you hada lovely birthday Witters ??....

Liz.....hiya,i hope that Dylan gets on ok at nursery today .... & you .......

Chris....hope your feeling better & JW had a great birthday...

hi to everyone else ......

We are all ok , got C&O's check up with their neonatel consultant this afternoon....will hav them weighed for 1st time in ages & see what he says about Cerys's chest....

Any tips to get them to sleep through the night ??.... they used to be really good , but for the last couple of months they are waking 1 or 2 times a night & im getting suitcases under my eyes ... .....they are having 3 meals a day & milk .....
Also ....they are 11mths old this week,do i start introducing cows milk gradually or just change over at 12mths ??...(the have it on their cereal etc.)........

Hope your all ok

Love HopeXXXXXX_


----------



## canoworms

Hi Everyone,

another new recruit hoping to join you.

My ET has been cancelled due to high OHSS risk, we have 9 frosties in the freezer. EC was on Thursday, I've been feeling uncomfortable since then and somewhat constipated (sp) but I remembered the advice about prunes from the cycle buddies thread and 8 devils on horseback did the trick. 
I was warned that I could be cancelled due to high number of follies, am disappointed that it got that far. On reflection I think it is a good thing, I don't feel upto looking after any embies at the moment.

Katiechick, I remember you from new year miracles, hi there

to everyone else, I hope you catch up with your stories and get to know you all  

I've got my consult on Thurs - find out what happens next.

Have a great week 

xx


----------



## Witters

Happy birthday Kasey-Lee!  Have you enjoyed the countdown of 'this time last year...' Mel?  

Liz, will be thinking of you and Dylan today  Well done on the sleeping through!

Hope, thanks for your text, you are so lovely and thoughtful doing that!  I had a quiet day which is what I wanted. In the evening, we simply chilled out with a Domino's Pizza - nothing better than that!  Best of luck at your appointment, please let us know how you get on.  Are Cerys and Owen similar in weight?  My two have been bang on equal several times, it's weird.  I hope that they are still aware but not concerned about Cerys' chest.

As for sleeping through, as you know, I had lots of issues with Keilidh but had to try some tough love.  The best thing I ever did was invest in an infra red camera.  We can pull it up on our TV screen (as picture in picture or full screen) and check them when they cry.  I could then tell from behaviour if it was a 'needing me' cry or a 'protest' cry.  If a needy cry, I would go up and try to settle them in their cot by holding them tight or gently rubbing their backs.  My two are both and always have been tummy sleepers.  If no luck, I would resist and pick them up for a quick cuddle, then say quietly yet firmly 'Goodnight'.  I'd then transition onto the cot cuddle and then knowing there was nothing wrong, leave the room for them to cry it out.  The most important thing here is to stick to your guns and not return.  Otherwise it's a quick fix and they will know that you will keep going back and therefore they will keep crying.  The first few times, this can last for a long time!  If they really are unhappy or ill or sobbing, I would move away from the cot to as far as I could in the room.  I would then sit down and stay quiet.  They will be ware of your presence and should settle better.  Again, resist going back to touch them, and resist talking to them.  If they start to cry, calmly 'ssshhhhh' them.  Nothing else.  Eventually, they will calm down.  Keilidh has screamed to the highest decible and calm, patient ssshhhh'ing has been known to calm her and she drops off to sleep on her own.

Bedtime routine is the most important.  This includes taste, smell, light, quiet, routine.  This way, they are que's for them that it is time to calm down and go to sleep.  Once mine passed a year, I introduced horlicks into their milk, this was a real turning point for us.  Again, used every night, the taste is a que for them.  I give them a bottle on my 'C' shaped pillow on the floor and they are laying on it waiting for their milk to arrive!  Also, trying to keep them sleepy yet awake really helps.  Nothing worse than waking up where you don't remember falling asleep, even if it is somewhere familiar.  You get that horrible loss of time feeling and is scary or frustrating for even you or me.  This will get their heart pumping, brain working and adrenilin rushing, which means getting them back off is that much harder.

I joined a site called 'saveoursleep'.  I think it was dot com.  They were really helpful and gave out some fantastic tips.  I tried loads of different things (must stick to something for a good week before realising it isn't working) but this is what worked for us.  They are right at the age where they are starting to grow some independance and are pushing their boundries and testing the water.  It is a compltely normal stage and if you embrace it with both arms now, future stages will (I am hoping!) easier as they realise that you are ultimately the boss!  

Oh, as for cows milk, I left it completely until 12 months.  I then introduced it gradually.  Definately something you should ask today as each child is different.

Canoworms, welcome!  I'm sorry to hear you had freeze all   they are definately in the better place right now though.  Keep us informed with how you get on.  I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## katiechick

Hi canoworms

Just wanted to welcome you.

I remember you from new miracles.
Hope u find this forum great the ladies on here give good advice.
Hope things go OK on Thurs. good luck.
Hope everyone else is OK.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Trishy

Welcome Canoworms.  I am in the same position as you.  Had EC 2 weeks ago and have 11 frosties on ice!  They said I was high risk OHSS too (26 eggs collected) and wouldn't let me do ET.  To be honest I wasn't fit for it either. I also got constipation for almost a week but Fybrogel (orange flavoured fibre drink) did the trick! 

I go tomorrow to see what the decision is but I expect them to make me wait an extra drug free cycle first.  Got AF on Saturday which was 11 days since EC (it was a lot heavier than I am used to and got some AF pains on the first day - just so you know to expect this, it's normal).  But I would love to be able to convince doc I am ready to start again day 21 of this cycle but I think that is wishful thinking!  Of well, another 4 weeks can't hurt.  The important thing is we both have a great result so far.  Well done you too!   You got your appointment quickly so hopefully you will get the go ahead too soon.

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!


----------



## Sarah69

Hi everyone!! 

Welcome Trishy & Katie & Canoworms- you are in the right place for loads of +ve support & of course the encyclopoedic knowledge of Witters   - when I typed my first post in this strand a couple of years ago I was sobbing all over my keyboard after ET was cancelled & all my embies frozen on ICSI attempt no.3 - since then I have witnessed so many FET success stories here & finally I got a BFP myself last March after I asked to be put on metformin on the suggestion of a FF friend after my 3rd failed iCSI (in 15 years of ttc/tx I'd never tried it) & the rest is history  - yes as well as much needed support you can find find out some really useful info in this forum!!!

Anyway, I hope that you will both get your much longed for babies & that all of the misery (& expense!) of tx will be worth it for you too                   

Trishy, good luck for your consultation tomorrow.. 

[fly]    *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE KASEY LEE!!*    [/fly]

Mel - so lovely to catch up with you & glad to hear that jelly production was in full swing yesterday. I used to take Kate to the Blue Planet Aquarium when she was little too - she loved it particularly the 'theatre' with sharks & divers etc & its only 20 mins from where we live so handy. My favorite day out though is 'Monkey Forest' though - especially when there are baby monkeys on the scene 

Flo-jo - are you still hanging on in there?? I agree long walks are good - my DD was 10 days late & although I'm not sure they helped induce labour I remember my walks as a very happy time full of anticipation of finally meeting my baby. Being a bit late can also help you to get beyond the nerves & keen to 'get on with it'!! Good luck hon - we are all dying to hear your happy news!!

Red - how are you feeling now? So glad that you are feeling a bit more relaxed having had your 12/13 week scans - so lovely to have the chance to see bubba too! Are you going to find out gender at your next scan or let it be a surprise?

Witters - I wondered where you had got to  I might copy & save your post about sleepless nights as could come in useful in future  At the moment greedy boy is still waking me up most nights for a scoff but does settle down quite easily & goes down at 8pm on his own (well - after 2 breastsworth & a top up bottle of expressed milk that is )

Can you remind me how to post pictures & I will finally put some up of Charlie.

Hope - good luck with your two - it must be so much harder gettng sleep with twins so try to follow witters advice & be resolute with them (easier said than done) & you will hopefully soon be getting a bit more kip. I used to try to be nice but firm, only ever supplied water & gave a quick cuddle but no chit chat before putting Kate back down & telling her to go back to sleep. I'm not sure you ever 100% crack it though - she still wakes with nightmares shouting "I want my mummy" at the top of her voice or after an 'accident' because she forgot to go to the loo before bed.... 

Speaking of which my DD has just come to inform me that my DH has just fallen asleep with Charlie on his knee also asleep after his nightime bottle so will just go & sort them out but back in a mo...

...I'm back...

Stressperson - where are you up to with your FET? & are you managing to avoid stress??!! 

Chris - I am so sorry to hear that you have had such a rough time recently  - like witters I hpe that things will start to look up for you now & you can enjoy little JW after all that you went through to get him. Hope you are keeping up on the sardines & spinach after losing all of that blood  - I also lost a litre after my c-section & felt so weak for ages - it apparently takes over 6 weeks to get back to normal.

Liz - glad that things are going well for you & Dylan? Charlie slept masses on holiday (must have been the fresh mountain air!) both day & night & since we got back is more wide awake by day, but last night after his top up scoff at 11pm he slept through until 7am!!! Then he woke up a ravenous beast & shouted his head off while I tried to get my act together & get set upo with pillow & breast pump etc quickly enough...

We had such an amazing time in Italy - the snow was amazing in Passo Tonale & as the hotel had registered childminders managed to get some skiing in to coincide with Charlies morning & afternoon naps most days - they loved him & treated him like a little doll as he was younger than the babies they normally get, so he had loads of fuss. Unfortunately we came back to bad news - my SIL has had a miscarriage at 12 weeks pg - I feel devastated for her as she has been ttc for quite a while & is 42 or 43 I think. It is so sad. Sometimes life is cruel . It breaks my heart to thinkhow she must be feeling, although we are not that close so I have not yet spoken to her.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## LizH

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY KASEY-LEE - HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Witters

Hope, how did you get on with you appointment?

Sarah, lovely looooooooooong post again! How do you do it?! You are always so lovely and upbeat. We would love to see pics of Charlie! Sounds like he knows what's good for him with the good old white stuff! So glad you had a great time skiing, but very sad to hear the bad news when you got back. She must be devistated. Getting to that magical point where you think everything should be ok too. Too sad for words 

You need to upload the photo to a website - photobox, photobucket, shutterfly somewhere like that. Once uploaded, right click on the actual picture and select properties. Copy the url address, then paste it in the reply box here. You then need to wrap it with the img tags. Either by typing img]url[/img around the url (but make sure there is a [ and ] at each end) or you can highlight the url and click the picture button which is below the B for bold button at the top of the reply box page (not quick reply obviously) If you click preview, you should see your beautiful boy in full glory right before your eyes!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All !!

Sarah .....so glad you all had a great time ...sorry to hear your SIL's news ........ your posts always make me ....can't wait to see pics of Charlie

Witters thanks for asking ..... ( your advise on bedtimes )......the consultant was pleased yest ...he feels that Cerys's chest is alot better now shes bigger .....doesnt' want to see her for 6mths ....i must say that i too think it has got a bit better tho....so HOPEFULLY it will continue to improve....Cerys is 18lb 1oz.....Owen is 22lb !!  ......

Just waiting to hear from my house insurance as Cerys knocked my glassses off yest in the kitchen & lenses have broken ....i hope they will sort it out quickly as ive got accidental cover & ive never had to claim before.....

Is everyone else ok ...........

Love hopeXXXX_


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy 

Hope Ur OK

Just wanted to say hope everything went OK today. Hope its good news. 

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Nothing to report from me. just got to wait after my op and hope to have fet after that.

Take care

Katie
xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katie

Everything went well thanks.  Unfortunately I do have to wait until my next AF and then start drugs on day 21 of that cycle which means drugs should start around 11th April if this cycle is back to my normal length.  I have heard some people have longer cycles so hopefully if I try not to think about it then it will settle back to normal.  So basically ET won't happen until mid/end May  but all good things come to those who wait!  And I am good at waiting!   Glad you are OK.  Just take it easy in the meantime.


----------



## Trishy

Meant to say we got three choices:

1. Leave the eggs in the freezer and take a break until whenever we want.  I looked at the doctor and thought - are you mad?? 

2. Defrost 2 at a time until we get 2 good ones

3. Defrost 5 or 6 so they have a choice of good eggs but risk losing some good ones because they can't be re-frozen

I opted for drfrosting 4 then play it by ear and if we don't get 2 good ones then keep on defrosting 2 at a time until we do get 2.  I am happy with my choice!

Unfortunately I have to pay for my drugs again!!


----------



## Witters

Trishy, glad that you are happy with your decision, sounds like a good plan!  The waiting part is pretty standard as you have heard from our experiences on this thread.  My cycle was much longer, but as you didn't actually develop into much, there is no reason why yours shouldn't return to normal.  Enjoy your stress free cycle!!

Sarah, loving Charlie Farlie's new ticker!  Much easier to get my head straight when we talk now I can see his age 

Hope, I hope the insurance pays out and doesn't drag you through umpteen procedures to get it.  You need to see!  Do you have a spare pair?  I'm so glad that they are happy with Cerys' chest, and that you can actually see why yourself so they are not 'fobbing' you off   That must be such a relief.  Their weights are great!  Myles and Keilidh are only about 23.5lb's and they keep their clothes on now, so Owen is probably about the same!  They are doing so well.  What are they up to developmentally wise now?

I taught Myles and Keilidh to blow bubbles at the weekend.  For swimming they always get asked to practice blowing bubbles in the water so when they are submerged they blow out rather than trying to breathe in.  So I grabbed a fun straw and a see-through cup and blew bubbles for them to see.  Ofcourse they immediately went to suck as it was a drink, but after a bit of exaggerated demonstration, they both got it and were so proud of themselves.  They also managed to blow into some 'flute' bath toys and were actually very tuneful between them!


----------



## canoworms

Hello everyone,

just got back from my consult, so thought I would report. I'd been feeling increasingly bad, so got some mild form of OHSS, nothing as bad as some of the stories I've read here. Generally uncomfortable, blew up like a balloon, shortage of breath on exertion. Went to clinic yesterday and was checked over. Mildly dehydrated and fluid had built up.
I'd been drinking loads of water thinking it was the right thing to do, no apparently, should have been drinking milk and protein drinks, now I've started that feel better. I hopefully I have reached maximum bloat out - I'm down to one skirt that will fit comfortably.

Consult went ok, I was surprised to learn if I really insisted I could get going day 21 post tx AF. However, we're going to wait 2 AFs, particularly as I haven't been feeling upto much. We wanted to go for blastocyst on fresh, but they froze day 1 so we have opted to have all 9 defrosted and taken to blast, with the option of freezing any extras if we are lucky to get some.

With any luck I should be a few weeks behind you Trishy.

Katie, hope everything is going ok, has the op been booked in now?

Sarah and Witters, thank you for the kind welcome

Hope, did you manage to get the insurance sorted?

  to everyone else

xx


----------



## Witters

Canoworms,  sorry you haven't been feeling well.  Milk is definately the way to go, I drunk tons of the stuff.  In fact, I still drink a good litre a day now!  Luckily I like it   Keep monitoring your input verses output and your girth.  Whilst in hospital, they measured me and that's what told them a lot.  In 2 days, I grew by over 20cm!  Yes, my skin really did hurt.  Any sign of not wee'ing and you must go get checked out as you will likely need fluids due to dehydration.  I think your decision to wait is a good one with the way you feel.  Let your body heal.  As for the blasts, good luck!  Surely you should get atleast one good one to put back out of your 9 frosties.  You're not allowed to go anywhere, I want to follow your story!


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi,
just a quick post to say   to everyone.  I'm off work at the moment as the exhaustion is meaning that I am struggling with work.  I'm starting to feel a bit better but will probably take tomorrow off as well as I need to go to london next week for work and I am trying to get fully rested before then.

Hope you are all well.

Any news on Flo-jo ?

Red


----------



## Trishy

Canoworms - sorry to hear you have not been well.  That sounds terrible so I am lucky I never got OHSS after all.  I still have the wait another month though but agree it's for the best and definitely 2 months sounds wise for you too.

I was told to drink loads of water by my hospital, at least 2 litres a day!  Different areas, different advice - strange!  Glad you are starting to feel a bit better but just take it easy and keep any eye on your weight etc as instructed.


----------



## Flo-jo

Morning - still here!! Going crazy now - everyone keeps ringing and saying - ohh you don't want to be induced if you can help it - it really is not nice!! Yes great thanks for that - I am trying not to think about it as if I have to be nothing I can do about it.

Had sweep number 2 today - lovely experience that is and booked for induction Sunday night - have to ring the hospital Sunday 3pm to see if they have a bed for me and when they want me in.

Will keep you posted

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi Flo-Jo,

just to say good luck for Sunday or before as it might happen before then.  Also wanted to say my firend was induced and she had a truble free birth.

I will be thinking of you.

Red


----------



## Trishy

Good luck Flo-Jo


----------



## Hope 2 B

Good Luck Flo~Jo for tonight !!.......    


So exciting !!

Love HopeXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY DYLAN !! 

Hope you Mommy & Daddy have a lovely day !

Love hope XXX,Cerys & Owen XXXXXX


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Happy birthday to the birthday boy

Flo-jo, hope the induction went ok and you are now in a state of elation

Red, hope you're feeling better

Trishy, I agree so much different advice. Did you have to continue to take the down reg drug. I'm still injecting - last one on thurs

Witters, I shall stay put, I'm hoping for an uneventful story from now on, but who knows....

Hope,  hope everything is fine with you and your two

  to everyone else

I'm beginning to return to normal size, I can get into a few more clothes now which is a relief. Took it easy this weekend but I think I will be back to full strength this week. It's been quite frustrating not feeling upto much.

Have a great week everyone

xx


----------



## Trishy

Canoworms glad you are starting to feel less bloated.  I had got right through to EC no problem and it was only when they got 26 eggs that they decided I should not go ahead with ET so after EC there were no more drugs at all.  AF arrived 11 days later and I am now waiting for another AF and will start d/reg nasal spray as well as HRT tablets on day 21 of next cycle for about 5 weeks and then ET will happen.  No more injections I have been promised!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Happy Birthday to Dylan, hope you had a lovely day.

Canoworms - Glad to hear you are starting to fell better.

Nothing much happening with me, go the day off as I have been away the last couple of days with work so just having a lazy day.

Hope everyone is well

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Witters

Flo-Jo, I hope that you are all ok and are enjoying life with a newborn!  Thinking of you!

Happy belated birthday Dylan!  I hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## canoworms

Hi there,

I hope that everyone is OK

Flo-jo, life is probably hectic for you at the moment

Witters, hope everything is well with you and the LOs

Trishy, how are you bearing up with the waiting

Katiechick, hope the op goes well is it next month

Red, hope you enjoyed the lazy day

  to everyone else

Post tx AF arrived today, perhaps the earthquake scared it into arriving...? It will be interesting to see how the drugs have played around with my cycle and when the next one arrives. I've opted for a medicated FET, due to work I couldn't be doing with going back and forth for loads of scans. I think they were beginning to think I had a dreadful disease on the stimming scans. I've been trying to get a feel for how long between down reg day 21 and ET is 5 weeks as Trishy said the norm?

Thanks
xx


----------



## Witters

Worms, medicated FET's are much more predictable once you start your actual cycle. The only dependant is when AF arrives after you start de-regging. I was heavily into charting and for info,  click here for the link to my charts. You will have to scroll down a bit to 'Cycle 09/21/2005' which is my FET day 21 down regging chart.

I started progesterone on CD19 for 7 days and buserilin on CD21 right up to the day before transfer. AF arrived on CD27, 2 days after taking the last progesterone. This is on the early side for me. I then started estrogen on CD6 following a day 4 blood work. I started seeing real fertile signs on CD17 and started progesterone on CD20. I did my final buserilin shot on CD 22 with my transfer being on CD23. I tested 3 days early on CD34 as I started to bleed (only spotting on chart so it didn't start a new cycle) and cramp as if AF was arriving. I continued with the progesterone and estrogen until 10 weeks pregnant where I weaned off it.

So, in short, I started down regging on CD19 (9th Oct) and transfer was CD23 (8th Nov) tested BFP CD34 (19th Nov). So roughly 4 weeks to transfer and 6 weeks to test.


----------



## canoworms

Witters, 

Thanks for that  - just to give a me a little idea. I've got a work event at the end of May, which I must attend. I postponed my first tx in December to start in Jan because it clashed with a work committment and I really don't want to have to postpone again - If it looks likely to clash hopefully it will become apparent more than 30 days before the event otherwise we get charged the whole cancellation fee (work, not tx).

xx


----------



## katiechick

All

Hope Ur all doing OK.

Been very upset recently i think its all gettin to much for me. my DH sister is pregnant and his brothers gf is also pg she is due in may. I'm just finding it really difficult to cope with it. DH sister has had pains in her tummy so she went the docs but everythin is OK. It seemed DH was more worried about her then how i am feeling.
Has anyone else been in this situation if so how did u cope or any advice would be great.
My op is 10th April and pre assessment is on 25th march so not long now. Just wish that was done so it would be 1 last thing to worry about but its geetin close and then after i can start my med fet. 
Sorry for moaning but needed to get it out my system. Thanks for listening.


Katie 
xx


----------



## Witters

Worms, If this cycle is a standard 'month' cycle, then your down regging cycle should start around the beginning of April, with your transfer cycle about the beginning of May.  It will be tight as S**'s Law says you will be testing right around the event date.  You need to decide how you would feel about that, given both outcomes.  If negative, could you cope with socialising and smiles all day long or if positive, would you want to be away from dad to be or able to keep it a secret if you prefer to wait to tell work colleagues.  If you can, wait until your next AF shows as that will likely tell you what scenario it will be.  Things are never simple are they? 

Awww, Katie  sorry that things are gettiing difficult.  My SIL announced her pregnancy (1st month of trying) at a family wedding after we had been trying for almost 3 years.  Then we had our IVF cycle which resulted in OHSS and they came to visit me in ICU.  It was right after their 20 week scan and they were all excited and wanted to show me pictures of my neice to be.  I also wanted to see, but it was so hard.  Nobody, not even our parents knew what we were going through, we didn't need that added pressure or continuous questions.  They just knew I had a bad reaction to some medication, so they were totally unaware of what we were going through.  There I was, hooked up to wires and tubes all over my body, with a huge belly (bigger than when I was 25 weeks pregnant with twins, given that I measured 42 weeks when I delivered at 30 weeks) and nothing to show for it other than 3 'fair' frosties that nobody had any hope in.  I was really upset, but excited for them at the same time.  It wasn't their fault, I am glad it happened so easily for them.  All I kept clinging to were my wonderful little trio in the freezer.  We were lucky as as it happened, our three are now 6 months different in age and it is great.  

Keep venting your emotions, it is all a healing process.  Think how I thought in that it isn't their fault, just as it isn't your fault or any of our fault when we announce our BFP and know that others here are really suffering with their lack thereof.  One day it will be your turn.  Just think of how you will spread your wonderful news!  Keep holding on to those positive thoughts, they will pull you through it.  Remember, every time you go to sleep, that is one day closer to your BFP!


----------



## katiechick

Witters

Thanks for Ur advice it has helped me.

I didn't think i would feel that way but i know we will be next. just got to keep thinking positive.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Witters

Emotions run in mysterious ways.  The only way to beat them is to listen to them and understand them or atleast appreciate them.  That way, you can move forwards in a positive way.


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katiechick

Been so busy in work lately so hard to get online much.  Just wanted to say I know exactly how you feel.  My sister, brother, best friend, work colleague, doctor and DH's sister and my doctor all announced they were pregnant literally within 3 months of each other so I was in bits.  My advice is have a good cry and let it all out.  You can try to be strong and all that but sometimes you just need to let it out and you will feel better.  Finally I have got to the point where I have no tears left and now feel so much stronger when I see pregnant people and I can be genuinely happy for them when they tell me they are expecting.  I suppose it's almost a grieving process.

So let it out and then start to build up your strength with the support of DH and your family.  By the way DH is naturally worried about his sister so try not to take that as him caring any less for your feelings.  I suppose he feels emotions can heal but if there is a physical problem it might worry him more at the time. But thank goodness she is OK and now he can focus more on helping you emotionally.  He was in a tricky situation with the 2 people he loves so don't be too hard on him!

Chin up girl - blowing you bubbles xx


----------



## Trishy

Nice calendar quote from my work calendar today for anyone feeling low - Think of all the beauty still left around you and be happy!


----------



## canoworms

Morning Everyone,

Katiechick, you've been given some good advice from the other girls. There is no right or wrong way to cope - just do what works for you. We're a completely child-free family, we've just got cranky olds.

Trishy, nice calendar quote - hope you're keeping busy whilst waiting

Witters, thanks for the info - I'm not worried about emotions, just not having embyros ready for transfer for either of those days, because I realise, they won't wait.

  to everyone else

We got our letter from the clinic confirming next course of action. It did say ring up on day 1 of April AF, but as the old witch decided not to hide this time, it will be more like end of March. In the meantime, my DH and I are trying to get our new house suitable for inhabitation, this provides a great distraction. It also has a very overgrown garden, so when I've had enough of being covered in brick dust, I go and hack at a few plants - very therapeutic.

Have a great weekend

xx


----------



## katiechick

Everyone

Trishy Ur advice is great. hope the waiting isn't driving u mad.

Canoworms sure u will keep yourself busy with the house.

Hi witters hope Ur OK

 to anyone I've missed

I'm feeling positive today thanks for all Ur advice. Keeping myself busy so trying not to think about things to much.
Me and DH haven't had a weekend to ourselves for weeks so its going to be nice spending time together we are going out for a nice meal 2Moro night so that will be nice cant wait.

Hope u all have a nice weekend.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Flo-jo

Well finally back online and yes you guessed it I had a boy - Charlie, born 5.18pm 8lb4oz Tuesday 26th February.  

A long old struggle in the end, will keep it brief but went in Sunday and they finally, after much monitoring  and many examinations (1 cm dilated) decided to start induction that night with a 24 hr pessary - 45 mins after insertion my waters broke like the Niagra Falls and I am not joking so got v excited and thought it was all going to happen then.  24 hours later nothing happening and still 1cm gave me a different stronger pessary - nothing happened (now Monday evening) then stuck me on the induction drip 2.30am Tuesday, 4 hours later and at max dose was just starting to get mild contractions - they had anticipated that I should get strong contractions well before that but I didn't (wasn't complaining at this stage) then another drip attached and then contractions started, quite happy then as thought we were getting progress - the contractions got stronger & stronger more examinations and still 1cm, more drips attached and then my uterus went into spasm for the next 4 hours and I was in agony until the Dr decided to intervene at the Snr Midwife's insistence had another examination, still only 1cm and my uterus getting battered as no waters to protect it.  Finally decided to give me a c-section, Charlie so happy in there but they were worried about my uterus rupturing.  So finally in theatre and out come my gorgeous little boy.

Came home Friday pm and am loving life (although finding it v frustrating not being able to get on with things as I would do otherwise) Charlie feeding well - so far and sleeping well - so far and he is perfect.

So there we go, 6 years, lots of heartache, tears, pain & upset and all so well worth it in the end!  Don't we all love a happy story!!!

Love

Flo-Jo x


----------



## canoworms

Flo-jo, 

congratulations on the safe arrival of Charlie  

xx


----------



## Witters

Many congratulations Flo-Jo!  Sounds like you had a rough time of it and as ever the birth pan having other ideas unfortunately.  So happy that you are both well now and enjoying life as a new family.  Thank you so much for letting us know.  Love the pic of Charlie, you are right, just perfect   Enjoy...


----------



## katiechick

Flo-Jo

Big congratulations on the arrival of Ur beautiful son.
Glad Ur both OK. Enjoy Ur new life with charlie.
Love the pic.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Bekie

Congrats on the birth of Charlie    Fab news hun


----------



## Hope 2 B

[fly] HUGE CONGRATULATIONS FLO~JO & DADDY ..[/fly]

SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH !! WELCOME TO BABY CHARLIE xxxxxxxxx

     

LOVE HOPE,CERYS,AND OWEN xxxxxxx


----------



## Witters

Hope, not long till your first birthday experience!  Any plans yet?  This time last year... eh?!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!

hope your all ok ??...

Witters ...hiya !.... yep can' believe they are nearly 1    .where has the time gone ......wish i could turn back the clock & start again   .......they are having a 'tea~party ' of sorts ....my sis is coming over from Switzerland...my brothers coming from manchester ...have ordered their cake & got their party plates,banners etc of the net ...spent far too much already   ..ohhh well they are only 1 once.......

They are little monkeys at the mo...into everything ....& everytime i try to feed them they have rasberry blowing competitions   .... i end up covered .......Owen is teething again at the moment so he's a growly bear .....never bothers Cerys (thank goodness).......how are you all??...

Went to a twins club yesterday.......that was good ....

Hows everyone else ....

Love hopeXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

What party theme are you going with?  Plates and bannars etc.  We had Backyardigans with a bit of Peppa splashed in.  Now they are off Backyardigans but both heavily into Peppa Pig.  They have so much stuff with it on and they both recognise it instantly so ofcourse how could mummy and daddy resist?    You will have a great time!  Remember to take lots of pics, we want to see them too! 

Oh, I remember the raspberry blowing competitions very well!  They seemed to last for ages then one day, I suddenly realised they weren't doing it any more.  Now they are into feeding eachother.  They say self feeding is a messy business, you just wait  They're pretty good though and if I ever have problems getting one to eat, I ask the other to try feeding them and aazingly they take it readily   Don't care as long as they eat it in the end.

We are currently in the climbing stage.  Their current new found thing is to pull all the books off the bookcase then climb it like a ladder and sit on the top shelf next to eachother, complete with a book to read.  They are very intellegent, certainly well aware of what you are talking about.  We are going up the farm each day at the moment as Woody has an abcsess that needs to be dressed.  They are very good and watch Peppa on their i-Teddy along with the amimals in the field.  Then we go for a walk to say hello tpo all the animals which they love.

Keilidh fell on her chin on Saturday and put her bottom teeth through her roof of her mouth.  Blood and screams everywhere that didn't stop even after a big dose of painkiller so we took her to A&E.  She was fine and just sore.  Meanwhile, DH took Myles to fill up with fuel and put petrol in our diesel car, but managed to drive it back to the hospital without realiseing - until we went to start it!  So we were stranded until the RAC came and then we had to wait for a man to come and drain it all out.  DH found his way home to get my car so atleast I was able to take the babe's home.  All was fine at the end of the day, just one that we don't want to repeat!

Gotta go, it's lunchtime...


----------



## Red Admiral

Hi,

just nipping on to say congratulations to Flo-jo.

Best wiishes Red


----------



## Trishy

Congratulations Flo-Jo! 

Katie chick - PM for you


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Flo-jo, how are you adjusting to your new life?

Witters, sounds like a handful, you must be wishing for extra eyes

Hope, sounds like a handful for you too, happy birthday planning

Trishy, how's it going - have you got your next down reg date yet?

Katie, hope you're ok   , sounds like stuff got on top of you a bit - it doesn't last forever, just a bit pants whilst you're under the cloud. If you feel you need help, get as much as you can - it won't harm.

Red, hope everything's ok with you

 to everyone else

I'm off to Scotland for a short break from tomorrow, seeing family - posting will be somewhat erratic until I get back. We're flying on the "red eye" tomorrow morning so bit of an early start - my mum has promised cooked breakfast when we get to Aberdeen.  hhmmm, naughty I know, but I will be on holiday.

Have a great weekend everyone

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Canoworms.

Not got a date for starting again yet.  Basically sitting waiting patiently for AF then sniffs start on day 21.  I think I felt OV twinges yesterday so another 2 weeks to AF and then start sniffs 10th April (if I am right about AF coming).  It's all a lot of guess work!! 

What about you??


----------



## canoworms

Hi Trishy,

similar stage to you, AF should be due 25th March, if she gets straight back to normal. Which would put me around 14th April for d/r (I inject). We're trying naturally in the meantime  

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Canoworms

Poor you having to inject and not spray.  I would be in tears every night!   I am a bit of a needle phobe but was proud of myself with the stimms injections I took after the spray last time.  Not a tear in sight until the final pregnyl injection when I nearly fainted!!  I am sure once you get used to it it's ok.  Good luck anyway! 

That's good we are almost the same.   We can keep track of each other throughout the whole thing.  I don't post that much on this thread but like to check in to see how things are going.  Feel free to PM me if you want a chat!

We are not trying naturally in the meantime because DH finds it too much pressure and most of the time we end up feeling very deflated and unromantic so we are just enjoying a bit of loving without thinking if I am OV or not and looking forward to the treatment beginning.  It's funny how things improved so much in that department once we were sure we could not conceive naturally.  It was like a weight had been lifted and the problem was now the doctor's problem and not ours so mentally that helped both of us.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## LizH

Hi

Congratulations Flo-jo on the safe arrival of Charlie!  Hope you are enjoying being a mum.

Will try and post again later.  Hi to everyone else.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all !!

How are you all ??.....

What awful weather today...take care if your out & about today XXX

Witters, how are you ?? hows Keilidh.... aww...what a shame is Myles ok ?.... Cerys & Owen are always falling over at the mo ...  .....hopefully they wont get into any scrapes this week as they are having some 'proper' photos done on Thurs afternoon ...

Trishy,Canoworms,Katiechick.hope your all ok ??....

Red how are you ??....

Flo~Jo....how are you mommy ?? hope Charlie is ok ??

Sarah69 ... how are you ?? Hows Charlie ??.....we are still waiting for a pic  ..... 

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## katiechick

all

Its gone quiet on here hope Ur all OK.

Hope u all had a nice wk end

The sun is shinning today    yippee no rain.

Trishy, canoworms, Red hope Ur all OK and had a nice wk end.

Flo-Jo how r u and charlie ?

  to anyone else Ive missed hope Ur all OK.


----------



## Trishy

Hi all  

Just waiting patiently for AF!  Psyching myself up for the first day back at the gym tonight!!   Have to do something to pass the time!


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there everyone!!

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS FLO-JO & DH!!!*       [/fly]

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS FLO-JO & DH!!!*       [/fly]

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS FLO-JO & DH!!!*       [/fly]

So happy for you hon - you finally have the baby that you have waited so long for - oohh - it brings a tear to the eyes!  By the way, you have great taste in names 

Katiechick - how are you feeling now  ? Sometimes it is so tough when it seems to happen for everone else so easily - my sis got pg first try, my brother's partner got pg while on the pill & now my best friend has found out she is pg with no.3 by accident & really doesn't want another child. Meanwhile, we go through so much to have our babies - I do sometimes wonder why is life so unfair?  Anyway, when you get there it will be worth it & we will all celebrate with you 

Trishy & Canoworms - sounds like it is going to be getting busy at the end of this month & April - hope you are making the most of your last few days of being able to have a few bevvies - it might be the last time for 10 months - or even longer if you breastfeed!! - I will have everything crossed for all of your frosties & hopefully more BFPs in the 'FET after OHSS' strand                

Witters - how is Keilidh now? So sorry to hear of her accident, bet it broke your heart to see her so upset 

Hope - well, I have posted so many photos of charlie/family so that I think I will now be in your good books  - sorry it has taken me so long - I struggle to find time to get on line (I wonder why? ) & am never very good at these things either. What I have done instead of posting them all here is update my last ICSI 2WW diary, so I'm not forcing them on everyone (especially the one of Charlie being hauled out ). Hopefully this is the link, so just skip the diary bit & go to the last post to see them - all the pics I always meant to post but somehow never managed/got around to from the last 12 months.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66419.0

OK - better go & cook tea - HI to everyone else!!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## katiechick

Sarah

Hope Ur OK.

Thanks for Ur post. I feel OK now trying to stay positive about things. I know when people trying/ going through treatment people are pregnant so i will have to deal with it. I know its hard but sometimes life can be unfair.  

 canoworms, Trishy hope Ur both doing OK.

 Witters How r u all bet the children r keeping u busy.


   To anyone i have missed Hope Ur all OK.

Nothing really to report from me. My operation has been changed from 10th April to 28th April not to happy about it because it means tx will be delayed a bit longer till may or later depends on how op goes.

Take Care 

Katie 
xx


----------



## katiechick

Sarah

Just looked at Ur pics,Charlie is co cute.

Katie 
xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Sarah69, I agree with Katie, Charlie is really cute

Katie, that's annoying about your operation, hope it goes well    and you're not delayed any further

Trishy, hope you're ok, how did the gym go?

Witters, hope your climbers are keeping their feet on the ground

Hope, everything ok with you?

Red, hope everything is OK

Flo-jo, life is probably very busy for you

 to everyone else

Back from our short break, which was predictably too short. Flight back was ok, not too bumpy. Monday weather was rubbish, but we did get some walking done on Tuesday. Back to the grindstone now....

xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

hello stangers!  (and newbies - welcome to the FET after OHSS thread  )

Remember me?! Have just quickly caught up with everyone's news

Congratulations Sarah on the most beautiful baby boy   I've just sobbed reading the ending to your 2ww diary   Am so happy for you and your family  

Congratulations to Flojo as well!   Have we seen any photos yet?!

And I can't believe how quickly everyone elses babies are growing up!

So, my news   I left FF last year as I was finding it too difficult being here   I did another FET last October which was negative and we decided to have a break from treatment.
Then my FIL was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma on Christmas Eve   We decided life was too short to wait and started our third ICSI in January. I don't think I will ever get over seeing a  on test day!!!   
I've had a scan at this week which showed two healthy heartbeats! We are completely overwhelmed and just praying everything goes smoothly from now on    

Lots of love to you all  and special vibes     to all the girls facing treatment soon.

Debs
xxx


----------



## katiechick

Debs    on Ur   

 To Everyone else Hope Ur all OK.

Katie 

xx


----------



## LizH

Hello

Debs - congratulations, I am so pleased for you.  After everything you have been through that is such great news.  Twins too!!!!

Sarah69 - Charlie Farlie looks adorable.  I love the photo where Kate is giving him a bottle and he is looking into her eyes.  How are the sleepless nights?

Hi to everyone else, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Hiya

    HUGE CONGRATULATIONS DEBS...im SO pleased for you !!......having twins is lovely ..hard work sometimes but great .....    .....

Love Hope XXXXX_


----------



## katiechick

Canoworms, Trishy, Red hope Ur all doing OK.

Witters how r u all doing bet little ones keeping u busy

Flo~Jo hope Ur OK too bet life is busy at mo.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed.

My op has been moved from 10th April to 28th April don't mind that. When i found out i phoned the clinic to c if it was OK to have op before fet and was told i have to wait 2/3 months after op to have fet. Feel upset about it didn't think i would have to wait to that long maybe i didn't think about it well. I know i have to have op before fet so will have that done first and then fet after. Its best to have op before so when i do have fet my mind will be clear and i can concentrate on fet.
How long does fet take from d/r (I'm having a med fet) to e/t i think someone said about 4 weeks is that right ? Don't really know anythin about fet.

Thanks for reading
Katie 
xx


----------



## Witters

Debs, welcome back!!! Huge congratulations on your BFP!! Seeing that first scan is wonderful, seeing two beating hearts ois just out of this world, I remember it well and it is something that we will never forget. I hope you feel that you can stick around here now as I for one would love to follow your pregnancy journey. Obviously Hope and I can relate to the traumas of a twin pregnancy and are always about if you need reassurance. Well done!!
[fly]         [/fly]

Sarah, love the diary entries. Lovely detail as always. You should have told us before, I would have definately stalked you!  The pictures are lovely. I love your hair red by the way, it looks lovely and glossy. You have a lovely family there.

Katie, sorry that your operation and treatment have been pushed further away again  Although hard at the moment, it is better to get your body and mind in the best possibly condition in order to have a successful treatment rather than yet another heartbreaking disappointment. I posted a while back treatment timescales and I think from start to finish was about 5 or 6 weeks.

Thanks to all who asked after us. We are all doing well. Little Miss Accident Keilidh has had a few more little knocks but is fine. The problem is that they are getting over confident on their feet now and rush about here there and everywhere. Being two of them, they race eachother filling the room with giggles which is the best sight to see. Sometimes though they slightly mis-judge themselves and have little trips. Thankfully no more A&E visits or indeed cuts or bruises, so we are pretty good at the moment 

They are totally loving swimming. I feel so proud watching them. They are now able to swim a short distance to the side, surface, reach out to hold on, climb out, turn around to sit down on the side and then splash back into the water when asked. Nothing phases them at all. It is wonderful to see such confidence in the water.


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Debs, congratulations on the bfp,  . Sad for your FIL, though

Witters, glad to hear your two are fine

Katie, that's disappointing about having treatment put back, but the healthier you are the better chance you'll have

Trishy, any news - AF turned up yet?

 to everyone else

Not huge amount to report, migrane yesterday. This usually signals AF due in the next week or so.... hopefully have some dates soon.

What's the advice with FET for drinking water, taking supplements or eating certain foods and when?

Have a great week everyone

xx


----------



## Yogi

Hi girls

Sorry I've still not been popping on.  I have been reading though.

Anyhow I couldn't read and run withoug saying Sarah Charlie is just so cute!!! You are very lucky he's lovely.

Sarah - sounds like you have every reason to be proud of your two little darlings.  They sound like they are doing really well with swimming etc.  We take Kasey-Lee swimminge very Sunday.

Debs - WOW how fantastic!!!!  Congratulations  that is just brilliant news.

Hope - NOt long now chick till your little babies first birthday.  I bet it will be full of emotions.

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm still getting used to all the new people on this board.

I'm having a rough time with worries over my neck at the minute, I have a lump, in my neck which will need a biopsy and I'm terrified cos Lee's cancer started this way.  So what should be a happy time for me right now is tinged full of worry.  Should be happy cos I've someone got an amazing natural miracle BFP!!! Can't quite believe it. Werent trying and only managed anything a couple times this month.  Can't believe it after what we had to go through to get Kasey-Lee and how long it took.

Love to all

Mel xxx


----------



## LizH

Hi

Mel - Oh my gosh, I can't believe it!!!!!!  I am so pleased for you.  Congratulations    .  Try not to worry too much about your neck, although I know that is easier said than done.  I'm sure it will be OK.  A brother or sister for Kasey-Lee!!  We are hoping to have more tx soon as we would love another baby.

Canoworms - I didn't take any supplements during FET apart from Pregnacare, but I ate a few brazil nuts every day.  Also just general healthy eating and trying to keep relaxed.  Positive visualisation is another one to try!

Witters - you must be so proud of the twins.  I've never taken Dylan swimming, I might have to try soon.

Katie - sorry about your FET being delayed.

Liz


----------



## Witters

OMG Mel, that's just great news! Well done to you and DH and many congratulations!

[fly]      [/fly]

Please go and get your neck checked. I can only imagine haw scared you must be about it, but the sooner they see it, the quicker they can act should it be anything nasty. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, many lumps are just scares 

Hi Liz! You really should take Dylan swimming. It's great life saving skills as well as fun and building up water confidence. It is also a lovely bonding session with nothing but positive encouragement. You never have to say 'No! ' once!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Debs - so pleased for you getting your BFP.    

Canonworms- I tried to drink plenty water for my FET but I never took any supplements or ate any special foods.  I think I took folic acid on the recommendation of my clinic.  I also never did anything different from normal, in fact straight after my transfer I went to meet my mum and Aunty for lunch and shopping.  We never even discussed my FET as my Aunt didn't know about it.  I went out the next evening for a meal with my family and again never talked about it.  I never took any time off work, in fact I started a new job the Monday after having my FET on the Friday.  How was your trip in Scotland ?  I am on holiday this week and have been doing some tourist type things, went to glamis castle yesterday and off to Edinburgh in  a few days.  Its really cold up here at the momnet though.

Yogi-   on your BFP.  Well done.  I hope you get your neck seen to soon, I know it is worrying but I think it is unlikely you will have the same as DH.  Let us know how you get on. 

Sarah - Loved your pics and Charlie is lovely.

Witters- glad there have been no more accidents that require A&E, that must have been so frightening   

Flo-Jo-  Hows things ?


Katie - my d/r for FET started in the beginning of October and I had ET on 30 November but I had to d/r for longer than normal so you could probably take 2 weeks off that time.

Nothing very exciting happening with us, I am counting the days to my 20 week scan.  I will be glad when we have reached that milestone.  I have started buying some maternity clothes as everything was getting too tight and thats about it.  Haven't bought anything for bubs yet as want to wait until after 20 week scan.

Anyway, better go as still sitting in my PJ's!

Best wishes,

Red


----------



## Witters

Goodness Red, you really are counting down the days to your 20 week scan aren't you?!  We never got anything until after that milestone neither.  Once you have it, it will be all systems go!  Any plans or ideas for a nursary?  I love mine.  It's an underwater theme and as it's in the eaves with lots of ****** ceilings, it works really well.  I will have to take some pictures to post.  I would also recommend a lino type flooring.  It is slightly cusioned so any drops (hopefully not of children) should hopefully bounce rather than break.  Also, in the early days especially, it helps to keep spills or vomiting accidents easy and quick to clean with no lasting smells.  As our room is massive, where the cots are, it's lino, where the play area is, it's carpet and it works great, but thinking back, lino everywhere would have been good too.


----------



## Quiet storm

Debs- a huge congrats


----------



## Yogi

Thanks girls.

Was short lived for me though as I've miscarried today.  Thinking it was one of those chemical pregnancies as a HPT is already now showing BFN which doesn't make sense.

I feel a bit numb about it all.  Having Kasey-Lee certainly helps though.  

Been to doctors today too and being refered for biopsy for my lump.  My blood came back with my neurophils slightly elevated which is typical with an infection so they think its just that but due to DH history and how worried its making me they will refer me.

Love to all

Mel xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Yogi

I am not on here very often but when I read your post I just had to say how sorry I am.  I know your DD helps the situation but I also know how terrible you must be feeling and I just wanted to say how sorry I am. 

I am half way through my first ISCI and was stopped due to the risk of getting OHSS but never got it so my AF has just started again on Tuesday which means it's only another 18 days to go until I am allowed to carry on and go for FET.  I am excited but nervous incase it fails.  But looking at your gorgeous DD it is all worth the heartache.  I just hope you get your miracle no. 2 very soon.  xx


----------



## LizH

Mel

I'm so sorry  

Liz


----------



## Red Admiral

Mel,

I am so sorry   

Red


----------



## Quiet storm

Mel-my thoughts are with u.


----------



## katiechick

Mel so sorry  's to u and DH

Thinking of u both 

Katie 
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Mel ... you know im so sorry .... wish i had that magic wand ......

Take care

Love HopeXXX


----------



## Yogi

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.  I really am doing okay to be honest.  Having Kasey-Lee just helps so much.

I have moments where I sit and think what could have been but I'm not too bad.

Hope you all had a lovely Easter

Hope I hope that you had the most amazing day yesterday for Cerys and Owen's birthday and I hope our card made it through the bank holiday post and arrived.

Love to all

Mel xxx


----------



## Witters

Awww, Mel, I'm very sorry to hear your news. I'm glad to hear that you are trying to grieve well and get through such a sad time. I am also very happy to hear that you have had your lump checked out. Hopefully the referal appointment will be through quickly and you will be able to relax again. Give Kasey-Lee a big kiss from me 

Hope, happy birthday to your precious little people!! I'm so sorry that I wasn't able to post on the actual day. You must tell us how you spent it, what they got, how they reacted and ofcourse any photo's that you may have! 
[fly]     HAPPY BIRTHDAY CERYS!!    [/fly]
[fly]     HAPPY BIRTHDAY OWEN!!    [/fly]

We had a 'fun' weekend. We spent all four days round nanny and grandad's which was great for the babe's and I but hard work for DH as he was installing a new bathroom for them Itdoes look nice now though and they have a funky new shower/bath complete with steam, jets, radio, telephone, lights and even a foot massager. Poor Keilidh is sick again. She was off her food completely and then developed a temp of 101.3F yesterday. She slept well bless her, dispite me keep checking her to take her temp and top up her calpol as and when needed. I am hoping it's a 24 hour thing and she will feel better today.


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

I hope you all had a good Easter

Mel, I'm so sorry to read your news  

Witters, I hope Keilidh feels better soon

Hope, sounds like a busy Easter with birthday celebrations

Katiechick, hope you're OK

Trishy, hope you're OK

Red, the scan will soon come round, thanks for the advice

LizH, thanks for your info, hope everything is going OK

 to everyone else

Still in the waiting game, AF should arrive sometime this week, if tx has thrown her into a wobbler.

xx


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is OK and enjoyed the Easter break - shame about the weather though!  We had a bit of snow  

Canoworms - I hope that AF arrives this week and that you can get started with your tx soon.

Witters - how is Keilidh?  Dyland had something similar a week ago that lasted for 48 hours, he had a temperature and just wanted to be cuddled all day.  He has been teething this week-end, so we've been using the Calpol too!

Hope - a belated happy birthday to Cerys and Owen - hope you all had a great day.

Mel - glad to hear that you are doing OK.  I like your new picture, Kasey-Lee looks lovely.

Red - nice to hear from you.

We are all fine, Dylan is at nursery today but I'm still off work for the Easter hols.  So today I am supposed to be doing some spring cleaning and sorting through Dylan's clothes etc.  Suppose I should go and make a start!

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Hiya

Hope your all ok ??...

Poor Keilidh is she any better now ??...

Thanks for your birthday wishes .....they hada lovely (if rather mad )...day ....just trying to find places to put everything ...

I can't believe im a mom to two toddlers now ... not babies anymore ....well they'll always be my babies...  ....

How are you all ??.....

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## Witters

Hope glad you all had a great day!  How are your 'toddlers'?  How far are they with walking?  I remember hitting their first birthday and urging them to get mobile and walk and then realised that that really is when the fun begins!  What pressies did they get?


----------



## canoworms

Morning Everyone,

Just a quickie post

still waiting......


xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning Canoworms and everyone else.  I am still waiting for schedule, getting a bit tight now so will phone tomorrow if it's not there when I get home today.  Would hate to have to wait another month!


----------



## Witters

Canoworms and Trishy, I hope the waiting is over quickly for you!  Keep us posted on any developments


----------



## Flo-jo

Morning everyone, 

Mel - so sorry to hear of your loss but as you say, you have Kasey Lee to keep you going and the fact you got a BFP is such good news - keep positive.

Charlie is doing amazingly well and we are having a thoroughly fab time with him - he now weights 10lb 3oz and is a feeding poohing machine!  He is starting to be more alert now which is fun and I got the go ahead to drive again yesterday so am very chuffed.

Hope everyone else is well

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Witters

Sounds like Charlie is doing great!  He is a big boy   You will appreciate being able to drive again, it makes your day so much more fun when you can get out, especially having people admire your precious bundle!


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

Just a quick post to say i finally got my schedule today and treatment starts again on the 7th April with ET on 7th May and test date 21st May!  It doesn't feel real yet but I am sure once I get those lovely hot flushes again I will know I am back there again and this time fingers crossed will get to ET stage.   Just have to hope the thawing goes ok.  They will defrost 4 initially then 2 at a time until they get 2 good ones.  I assume they can do this in a matter or a day or two so they can also keep my body ready if it is delayed a little while they defrost more.  Does anyone know? 

Hope all the mummies here are having fun with their little ones!  Sorry I am not very talkative on that front but can only cope with thinking as far as getting pregnant at this stage and just can't bring myself to do the baby talk much.   I hope nobody feels I am being selfish or talk only about myself everytime I post but this is the reason.   Hopefully it won't be long before I can emotionally join your gang!!  So lots and lots of hugs and kisses to all the babies


----------



## Witters

Trishy, that's great news!!  As for thawing, mine were thawed in the morning, with a lunchtime transfer, so it definately is something that they can do should the initial 4 not recover.  We're right behind you every step of the way!!

No need to worry on the baby chat side of things.  I apologise if any of my posts upset anyone.  Please tell me or pm me and I will stop   I set this thread up initially for treatment chat, then as time has progessed, we have had many successes, so topics have naturally changed.  I do however still appreciate the difficulty of baby chat when you are still struggling to get that dream pregnancy, so won't be offended in the slightest


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Im sorry too if my posts about C&O upset anyone .....

I always remember how lucky we are ...& just how much heartache was involved in the 6 years getting them ...

Love HopeXX


----------



## Trishy

Please nobody feel like they have offended me in the slightest.  I think it's great you have all had success and you deserve to chat away to your hearts' content about your little miracles.  In fact it gives me hope.  

I just realised you probably all thought I wasn't bothering to join in the conversation but just find I am not on that emotional level yet so forgive me if I remain quiet on that front!  I know there are a couple of girls here at the same stage as me so I still feel I am in good company on this thread!

As long as everyone is happy that's all that matters!!  I know if I have success I will be shouting it from the roof tops so don't stop for my sake!

Can I ask everyone did anyone have any problems with the thawing process?  Do you think out of the first 4 that I should mange 2 good ones or did people here have to defrost a lot more than that?  Just wondering what my chances are.


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Trishy - just wanted to wish you well with your tx.  I didn't have a very good success rate with my thaws but I think I am in the minority on this thread.  We thawed 4 the first time and only 2 survived the thaw, we decided that we would just go with them since I was doing natural FET.  I wanted to have as many chances as possible with my    and we were happy just to have a single transfer if it came to that.  My   were frozen just after one day so we allowed them to grow on and they were transferred the next day.  We got a BFP with that ET but unfortunately went on to miscarry.  With our next FET we only got one survive the thaw out of 4 so we decided since I was having a medicated cycle that we would thaw the next batch of 4, unfortunately only one of them survived as well.  However we were lucky in that we had 2 good quality embies to transfer and we got a BFP with it as well.  I am now nearly 20 weeks.         for your thaw when it comes round.

Flo-Jo- lovely to hear from you.  Charlie looks great and it sounds like you are having a great time with him.

Witters-  Hope everything has settled down and Keilidh has no more accidents    It sounded really frightening.

Hope- can't believe the twins are now 1.  i still remember you getting you BFP and it doesn't seem that long since you were telling us how emotional you were when DH bought you your first maternity top 

Canoworms - have you got dates yet for your tx?  Hope it comes soon 

I am on my own today as DP has gone on a boys day away (quad biking and clay pigeon shooting)  followed by night out.  I'm a bit mumpy as I wish he was here with me but it is good for him to have some me time as well, especially as I have been a 3 headed monster since getting my BFP.  I didn't realise that my hormones could make me so volatile     Although I must say I have been a lot better recently.  We have a scan on Tuesday and I will be so glad when it is over.  I always worry when we have to go to the hospital as we have had so many bad experiences there.

Anyway, better go.  Best wishes to everyone I have missed.

Red


----------



## Witters

Red, best of luck with your scan!  I'm sure all will be fine   Glad your hubby is having a boys day out, it will do him good I'm sure.  Sorry the hormones are hitting hard.  I was pretty lucky with mine, but then I am a bit on the placid side.  My DH does realise how lucky he was!

Trishy, I only had 3 frosties out of 34 follicles on a freeze all due to the OHSS.  None of them were very good, they were all of only a fair quality, very fragmented with two 4 cells and one 8 cell, all frozen on day 3 (should be an 8 cell at that stage).  Ordinarily they should all have been disguarded and not frozen but they said they would (after some persuasion on our part) to give us atleast a chance after having such a traumatic cycle due to the OHSS.  At each stage they kept saying 'don't get your hopes up, they really aren't good quailty'.  Well, all 3 thawed, with one of the 4 cells loosing a cell, the other two were in tact, so we transferred those back.  Well, the rest is history.  What I'm trying to say is that there is always a 50/50 chance regardless if they are the perfect embryo or 'rotten' ones. All you can do is to head into the cycle with a positive head on and urge them on with every thought about them.

I'm glad that you don't mind us talking about our babies, I'm sure that you will be joining us very soon, as will everyone else.  There was a point on this thread where we had 100% success rate and I believe that can happen again!!


----------



## katiechick

Hi Flo Jo hope Ur having a fab time with Charlie.

Witters hope Ur all OK.

Canoworms hope u don't have to wait to long till u can start tx again.

Hi hope, Hope u and the twins are OK.

Trishy glad u know when u start tx. Not long now.

Hi Red hope Ur scan goes OK on Tuesday .

Nothing to report from me just waiting to have my op. Not long now 4 weeks on Monday and i know the time will fly by after ( i hope) so i can get on with tx again. The clocks go forward tonight so that is 1 less hour i have to wait to pass by.

 to anyone i have missed.

Katie 
xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone, that has given me just as much hope as with a fresh cycle so I will try to think positively.  100% success rate must have meant some party on this thread!! Come on girls let's do it again!

Katie chick - 4 weeks really should go in quickly and then I will be counting down the days with you until treatment begins again.

Red - I really wish you all the best for your scan.  I am sure you are nervous but you will be fine  

Witters - your's really is a success story considering the fact that you fought to get your embryos frozen and look at you now!  I will keep that in my mind next month.

Canoworms - how are things?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## katiechick

Trishy

Glad u will be counting with me. I'm counting Ur days till u start tx not long now. How exciting.

I'm back to work on Wednesday so that will pass the time i hope.

How is the gym are u still going ?

Katie 
xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi Everyone,

Trishy, great news that you've got your schedule

Katiechick, hope the next month goes quickly for you

Witters, hope all is ok with your tiddlers

Hope, have your two recovered from the excitement of birthday celebrations

Red, hope all goes well with the scan    , will that be the last time you see your bean before B'day

Flo-jo, glad everything is going well with Charlie, a Bourn baby? I'm with them

 to everyone else

This is going to be really boring, 'cause I'm still waiting for AF to turn up, absolutely no sign at the moment. Ho hum....

xx


----------



## Trishy

Katiechick - yes back at the gym full time  (well until ET) and loving every minute.  It really helps take my mind off all the waiting.  Glad you are getting back to work soon, it will help the time pass for you too.

Canoworms - you should try rollerskating while wearing white trousers!!   That's what the ads say will bring AF on!!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Just a short post to say thanks to you all for the well wishes for our scan.  We had it today and it was so special.  Didn't find out sex but they have told us that everything is good with bubs which is all that matters.

Best wishes 

Red


----------



## katiechick

Red

Glad Ur scan went well and glad everything is OK with Ur baby.  

Katie 
xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone

Red, glad to hear scan went well

Trishy, what are your dates?

katiechick, hope this next month flys for you 

Witters, hope, flo-jo, hope you and LOs are fine

 to everyone else

Still nothing to report - nada, zip. AF gone AWOL - this is the latest it has ever been. Did a HPT, in the hopes that would hurry her along - nothing. Truly fed up

But the sun is shining, so can't be too down-hearted.

Have a great day everyone

xx


----------



## Witters

Great news Red!  Was it your choice not to find out the gender or was baby not co-operative?  We didn't want to find out and delivery was that extra special we felt.  Having said that, it completely went out of our minds at the time, Myles had already been whisked away before the doctors asked if we wanted to know!!  Then with Keilidh, I was sure she was another boy, DH 'knew' she was a girl and to my delight, I lost that bet!

Worms, I hope AF comes quickly  I know how you feel, my cycles got (are still) all mixed up too


----------



## Trishy

Red - great news about the scan.  I am sure you are all settled now and can really enjoy the next few months.

Canoworms - sorry AF not here yet.  Another girl on a nother thread is in the same position and the nurse said they could give her something to bring AF on.  Could they do that for you?

I start sniffs on Monday again.  Have appointment this Friday to go over everything and to show me what drugs to take then it's all systems go on Monday!  Then ET is exactly one month later on 7th May.  All excited now but a little nervous!!

Writters - I don't think I want to know the sex either because it makes it all that little but more exciting.  Although on a practical note (especially if twins) then I suppose knowing would help you prepare the colour schemes and clothes etc!!  But I think it would be fun not to know.

Katiechick - hang in there! 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Witters

We settled for a gender neutral nursary theme and then all the bits we got once they were here (but being 10 weeks early, we didn't exactly have time beforehand)  We would have got gender neutral bits and clothes anyway, infact, did end up still even knowing the genders.  Our nursary is a Nemo underwater theme and is brillient.  Relaxing yet stimulating all rolled into one.  It's nice and cheery too with all the brightly coloured fish.  Adding to it, we got a projector that shows a light immiatating bubbles or moving water and changes colour.  When they were small, it was a great calming aid but also got them to focus and concentrate at other times.  Lights and sounds are excellent aids when they are tiny.


----------



## canoworms

*Wooo Hooo*

  *she's here *   

d/r 22nd April, baseline 14th May  ET week b/g 2nd June

xx


----------



## Witters

Congrats Worm!  Lets hope she's your last one for a long while and that she treats you well!  Be sure to say good bye nicely


----------



## katiechick

AARRGGHH i have just wrote a post and it has disappeared. Lets try again.

Hi Canoworms Glad AF has finally arrived at long last and now u get on with tx.

Trishy Glad u are starting sniffing on Monday. Hope Ur appointment goes OK on Friday.

Hi Hope,Witters and Flo-Jo hope the lo's are keeping u busy and all are well.

Red Hope Ur well.

I don't think i would like to find out the babies sex. Think DH would like to (when it happens) When my sister was pg she was told she was having a girl and brought girls clothes and was going to by a pink pushchair but she didn't and when the baby was born (Xmas day 2 years ago) it was a boy. She couldn't believe it and had to take all the clothes back. How gutted she was. So i don't know if i would find out. U can never be to sure what they tell u.

Well i have been back to work 2day after so much time off due to ohss and stress. It was like i have never been away. But glad i am back instead of moping around the house feeling sorry for myself. But just wish i could have fet but i know i have to have my op before fet. I know it will soon be my turn.

Katie 
xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Trishy, great news you're starting soon - hope the appt goes well. I'm d/r for 3 weeks again (!) to avoid a work committment. It's a delay of a week rather than a whole cycle like last time - so pleased about that.

Katiechick, I know the wait is very frustrating, but by having the op first - when you have the FET at least your bod can concentrate on giving the embies the best start, rather than being distracted by healing itself somewhere else.

Red, hope everything is ok

Witters, thanks - I hope so too....

  to everyone else

Went to the new house to find we'd had a leak - nice. Like a paddling pool downstairs. Hopefully that's fixed now, no real damage, got rid of some dust on a positive note

xx


----------



## Trishy

Canoworms I am so happy for you.   To be honest 3 weeks d/ring will not be too bad at all.  The first time I was on drugs from 13th December until EC on 5th February due to the Christmas holidays.  I had bad hot flushes because of it so I really hope with only being on it 4 weeks this time it will not affect me as badly.  You must be so excited now!

Katie - Canoworms is so right about your body concentrating on one thing at a time.  But that won't make the waiting easier for you.  I will be here when you go through it


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All !!

How are you all ??.....

Red ... so pleased the scan went well ..... .......

Witters ..hope your all ok ??... thanks for your advise lately .... ....

Trishy,Canoworms,Katie....hope your all ok ....wishing you soooo much luck for your TX.....

Mel ...hunny how are you & lovely Kasey~lee ??....

Flo~jo & Sarah....hope your ALL ok??

XXXXXXXXXXXX

_


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone

Had pre-treatment appointment on Friday and starting drugs on Monday.  Must say the whole FET thing is so much less stressful to go through than the whole ISCI treatment again.  No injections or EC which is great and NO risk of OHSS.  So our only worry now is the big thaw and then hoping the eggs stick but we will take it one stage at a time.

What is funny is you all talking about baseline scans.  Believe it or not I have never had a scan to check that I am d/reged, not even the first time just before I started on stims injections, they just let me go ahead and the first scan i ever got was half way through stims to see how bog my ovaries were and even then it was over in less than 60 seconds, no measurements were done, just a quick left, then right and that was it.  Not even a count to see how many folicles there were!!  Crazy!  Makes sense why I ended up nearly getting OHSS and had to stop!

Oh well, all's good again and looking forward to getting started again.  Probably won't be online as much so as not to obsess about it too much and try to relax throughout the whole thing.

So if you don't hear from me for a while good luck Katie and Canoworms for the next few weeks.  Canoworms, good luck for treatment, I will be 2 weeks ahead of you so will be thinking about you every step of the way.  Katie good luck for the op and waiting, it's a nightmare but you will be glad you did it in the right order.  PM me girsl if you want to as I will check in every now and again.

Everyone else with those beautiful babies and bumps, good luck and have fun.  Here is a big hug to all the babies! 

Will check in every now and again and hopefully have some good news soon.

Thanks to everyone for your support. xx


----------



## katiechick

Afternoon all,

Trishy, I understand why u need to take out as it can all get to much. Good luck with Ur tx and hope u get Ur bfp u deserve.

Canoworms, Hope Ur OK bet Ur excited about starting tx again soon.

Hi Red, hope Ur doing OK

Witters, Flo-Jo, Sarah hope u and Ur lo's are all doing OK.

 to everyone else i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Nothing to report from me I'm just waiting and waiting  

Katie
xx


----------



## meonline

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining you. Recovering from OHSS and a bit miserable about it all. Posted my rants on the egg share page but suspect you girls may understand the horrors of OHSS better than most. See below link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135640.0

This started on Tuesday and my stomach is still huge, do you know how long this lasts for? I am still walking bent over as it hurts to straighten up.

Any advice to help this would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Cx


----------



## Witters

Trishy, wishing you all the luck in the world for your FET!  I really hope that you come back with some fantastic news!

C, welcome!  You are in the perfect place!  I am very sorry to hear that you have suffered so badly this time around   I hope you feel better soon!  I too developed severe OHSS and was in hospital for 2 weeks (one of which was in ICU).  You will find that for once, AF will be very welcome as when she arrives, she starts the whole healing process going and you will start to suddenly feel much better.

A very quick 'my story' is that I had 25 eggs retrieved but only 3 fertilised, all of which were terribly fragmented and only of a 'fair' quality.  Ordinarily they should have been disguarded but due to our pleading, they did freeze them but kept reminding us not to get our hopes up.  I ended up being admitted to hospital on the second day following retrieval.  I called the doctor on call at the clinic, who said it was all completely normal what I was experiencing (!) and to just keep up with fluids.  DH then got on the phone and demanded her to call the hospital to let them know we were on our way!  Once there, they checked me over and tested my blood.  The doctor seemed very shocked and kept saying how well I looked in comparrison to my bloods!  I was immediately put on a drip and monitored every 15 minutes, including measuring my girth.  This expanded by 20cm in 2 days and was so firm that I could no longer physically sit up.  I was catheterised too and for every litre of fluids in, less that 10ml came out.  Before 12 hours were up, the decision was made to get me admitted to ICU as the general ward could not keep up with my blood chemestry, so I was blue lighted in an ambulance to the ICU.  Poor DH was so scared!

Once there, I was immediately central lined, but the one in my neck didn't work so they put one in my collar bone.  I was then on 8 drips with heart monitors, oxygen, automatic BP cuff every 10 minutes, pulse thing on my finger, tape measure around my belly, the list went on.  I had tubes and wires everywhere.  I needed bed baths, developed bed sores, couldn't eat or drink, kept being sick.  It was awful.  The worst pain I have ever experienced.  By the 3rd day in ICU, my kidneys were in failure and there was so much fluid that my lungs were severely restricted.  I had a mobile x-ray come to take a picture of my chest and then a mobile scanner to check out my ovaries.  There was way too much fluid in there.  My overies had ballooned to 13cm and 14cm and they were struggling to keep everything under control.  After several phonecalls regarding my case, they decided to put a catheter directly into one of the fluid pockets in my tummy.  They drained off 2 litres of fluid each day for 3 days.  Pure bliss!  Soon after, my kidneys decided they had enough room to function again and I started outputting 30ml, then 50ml, then all of a sudden 140ml.  The doctors all literally did a song and a dance for me in celebration!  Once it was flowing, it was flowing!  So much so that I bypassed the catheter!  OMG, that really was painful!  They re-catheterised me only for it to happen again.  By this point I was screaming in sheer agony (ICU is usually a really quiet place!) and so I was put on morphine as they tried again with a bigger one in the hope it would stay put this time.  All was good and I started to see signs of improvement.

The next day, I had the tummy drain taken out (which squirted the poor nurse as there was so much pressure!) and I was taken back to the general ward.  After another week there, I felt much, much better.  Slowly I was able to start eating and drinking.  I had the catheter removed and learnt to walk again.  I say learnt as I felt like an old lady and needed two people helping me initially as I was so unsteady.  A trip from one side of the bed to the other was a massive milestone.  Heck, sitting up was a huge milestone!  The hole in my tummy wasn't so nice as I needed the dressing changed so many times due to the pressure, especially as I got more and more mobile.  It was a bizaar feeling.

When I got home, AF had arrived and I just got better and better from then on.  That cycle, my body had lots of repairing to do and it was an extra long cycle (72 days).  I was also told 3 cycles to wait, but called up once this one was finished and I started down regging the next cycle as we all felt ready.  I too was very worried about my frosties.  This was our only chance as I would no way ever do IVF again and having such poor fertilisation rates, a natural pregnancy would be very unlikely.  To everyone's amazement, all 3 survived the thaw and out of the two put back, two stuck and here they are running about keeping me on my toes now!  They make everything worthwhile and I am ever greatful for them.

So, that's my -ok, not quite so short as I had initially said - story.  I hope it will keep your spirits up that you will get better and there certainly is a good chance that you will get a little sibling (or two) for your son.  Stick around, I look forward to following your story!


----------



## meonline

Oh my goodness.  That must have been terrible.  There was me feeling sorry for myself and you had the most awful experience, a million times worse than mind.  I never ever realised that OHSS can get so bad , they certainly never pre warned me very much at my clinic.

It is wonderful, wonderful news that the terrible experience had such a fantastic outcome.  You have cheered me up no end as I was disheartened by the whole situation but now I know that it can turn out for the best.

So my AF should arrive 2 weeks after my EC?  You must know that it feels like at the moment I will never be my normal size again!

Thanks so much, you have made my day.   I will keep you posted on my progress.

Thanks again 

Carly x


----------



## Witters

Carly, I'm glad that I have proved that there is every possibility that you can still have a successful outcome.  It feels like only yesterday that I was in your position, so I remember every emotion you are going through right now only too well.  What you are feeling is not wrong, you have every right to feel sorry for yourself!  It really does get better.  AF should arrive on time, if not slightly earlier than your usual LP (leutial phase - time from ovulation (retrieval) to AF)  The 'standard' if there is such a thing is 14 days but can vary between 10 and 18 days.  Unless you chart your cycles, you may not know yours.

That bloatedness is horrible.  Not only is it uncomfortable, it is darn right painful and restrictive too!  As long as you are peeing well, it will subside relatively quickly.  You have been treated in hospital so they must be happy with your progress, so you should start to feel better soon.  It may be good or interesting atleast to measure around your belly button regularly to check it is reducing instead of expanding.  This will give you a good indication of how your body is recovering.  

My clinic never informed me of OHSS either.  During treatment I felt terrible and I even requested extra scans and blood tests before retrieval as I was not happy with the way I was feeling.  They agreed to a blood test but I still had to wait a day or two for the results so I didn't feel like I was being taken seriously.  Even when I had been admitted to ICU, they still were hoping I would be going in for a day 3 transfer!  Crazy!  I must admit, we did put a complaint in and got a formal apology from them.  

We didn't realise how bad OHSS could be either.  Infact I was the first case to this extreme that everyone that treated me had ever known.  Only a couple had ever seen any form of OHSS at all, so it really is not very common to get to such severe cases needing hospital admission thankfully.  As I say, not fun, but we can all get over it


----------



## meonline

Been back to the hospital today, the sonographer freaked when she scanned my tummy as my ovaries are so large and the fluid is everywhere.  Strangely enough I feel better today than I have for a long time.  It is my huge tummy that is the problem - so bloated.  I will never moan about being bloated normally again!!!  Had to go back to the Ward as they wouldn't let me go home without see the consultant.  She was ok with me, told me to carry on drinking lots and to do the output etc.  She wants me back again tomorrow night to see the sheets of input/output and they have taken more blood so should have the results tomorrow.

You have given me lots of hope and I think the only reason I feel better today is thanks to you.

Keep you posted.

Cx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Just wanted to reassure meonline after reading your story 
I had OHSS two years ago and a lot of what you describe in your other post has brought back memories for me. I had 18 eggs collected and was assured I wouldn't get ill. Two days later (and many phonecalls to the clinic) I was admitted to hospital for monitoring. 
I was lucky in that I didn't need an abdominal drain, but my god was it scary   The worst thing was that no-one could tell me how bad it would get. The only good thing is that once your symptoms start to ease, it happens fairly quickly and you will feel normal again 

I haven't had much luck with FET, but there are loads of girls on here who have so don't give up   I've also been through 2 ICSIs since then (although I swore I never would!) and avoided being hospitalised (athough I did get mild OHSS symptoms).

Hope you are feeling better soon - and feel free to live on this thread while you wait for your FET.....all of us have been there  

Hello to everyone else - apologies for the lack of personals but I'll try and get on soon and do a proper post 

Debs
x


----------



## meonline

Thanks Debs.  Appreciate it.  Many congrats on the BFP!!

I am so shocked that so many people do not know much about this syndrome when there seems to be quite a few people suffering from it.  I can't believe it is 2008 and they can't just get rid of the fluid for me (or anyone) without draining it!  

I sat in A&E for 5 hours with no pain relief and had to ask for two small cups of water twice as no one offered or asked if I was ok.  I just felt that they were looking at my file seeing fertility and putting it to the bottom of the pile.  I do not doubt that there are people in A&E in grave danger but as I knew people had got really ill with this I was a little bit worried that no one came to see me for so long.  As you all know the pain is the worst ever.

On a positive note, feel better this morning and more mobile.  Still have this huge tummy (which has always been most most hated body part) but hopefully that will start to shrink soon.  

Moving house soon and my friend said to (try) and see it all as a positive and maybe the OHSS happened to stop me being in 2ww or early pregnancy and moving at the same time.  At least now I can relax, wait a few months and start FET.  I tried to do natural FET last time and then had to do medicated as my lining wasn't thickening (or something like that), does anyone know which is more successful?  

I think I might try some acupuncture too?  Anyone tried that?  I have never had it before.

Carly


----------



## Witters

Carly, that's so wrong to have you sit there like that given your complaint.  I'm so glad DH had the forethought that night to get the doctor to call ahead so we could go straight to the relevent ward.  I couldn't imagine sitting in a waiting room for 5 hours!  I hope you are continuing to feel better...

Accupuncture is always saud to be good.  Debs has it by one of the original posters here Cecilie, who is very good   Miss her...

Deb's, great to hear everything is going well


----------



## katiechick

Afternoon All,

Hi Canoworms, Hope Ur doing OK. Do u know when u start tx again. Hope it is soon.

Witters, Hope, Sarah, Flo-Jo, How r u and Ur lo's Hope Ur all OK. 

Hello Red, How r u ?

Carly Welcome to the mad house. Sorry u haven't been well. Hope u recover soon.

Well i have been back at work for a whole week since having ohss and been off with stress and it has been OK. On Monday i went to see my personnel manager and we was talking about my tx and i just burst into tears. Don't know what was wrong with me but i felt better after. I break up from work on Saturday for a whole week as its my birthday   on sunday (another year old yippee)

I have got to go to the hospital on Wednesday for my pre-assessment about my op to find out what they are going to do as they haven't told me yet.   i know i keep going on about it but I'm excited because that means my op is getting closer and then i can have fet after yippee  

Will keep u all updated. 
 to anyone i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Speak soon
Take care

Katie
xxx


----------



## meonline

Hi all

Feeling a lot better.  Went back to my clinic in London and spoke to the Consultant who was very apologetic.  He actually said that if he had been told that I had had so many eggs taken he would of admitted me then and there!  Always good in hindsight!  He was very supportive though and wants me to have 2 Afs before he considers my FET.  I am ok with that, be nice to chill out for a while and get the house move done and dusted.

Hi Katie - thanks for the welcome, really good to speak to people who understadn. Sorry to hear you are stressed,  always good to have a good cry I think. I hope the operation all goes ok.

Speak soon

Carly x


----------



## meonline

Hi

Me again!  I was wondering if anyone suffered from a headache with their OHSS?  My tummy is going down and I was feeling alot better but now I have this horrible headache which doesn't seem to want to go no matter what I take!

thanks

Carly


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

Katie- Glad to hear its not long now until your op.  I wouldn't worry about crying, I found when I was having tx I would be fine at times when I thought I would cry and then was taken aback at times when tears seemed to come from no where.     I am doing fine, starting to feel not so tired which is good.  We have been quite busy recently hence why I haven't posted, we bought an old house a few years ago and have been renovating it but now we are in a push to get it finished (its been just needing decorated for 2 years  )

meonline - sorry to hear that you have such a headache, i never suffered from a headache but then I never had OHSS I only had my tx stopped as I was at high risk of developing OHSS.  I had acupuncture and I found it to be very helpful.

Witters - How are things with you and miles and keilidh?  on your question about the sex of the baby we decided that we didn't want to know.  I was keen to keep it a surprise from the start, however at the DP was desperate to know but when it got closer to the time he decided that he wanted a surprise.  we are due for another scan at 34 weeks so we might see 'something' then 

Trishy and Canoworms -Hope you FET's are going well       

A big   to debs, yogi and Sarah

Best wishes,

Red


----------



## katiechick

All

Hi Witters, Hope, Flo-Jo, How r u all Hope u and lo's are OK.

Trishy, Hope Ur tx is going OK.

 Canoworms How r u ? When do u start tx ?

Hi Red hope Ur OK. How is the decorating going ?

 To Everyone i have missed. Hope Ur OK.

I have only got 2 weeks left till i have My op   cant wait to get it over with.

I had a lovely day yesterday as it was my birthday. DH brought my the biggest bunch of red roses i have ever seen he also brought me a birthday cake which i thought was really sweet. DH is so romantic and sweet. Are Ur oh like that ?

I have got the hospital on Wednesday for ,y ore assessment for my op so should find out what they r going to do to my jaw. Getting scared now but it will soon be over. 

Take care 
Katie 
xx


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone

Katiechick, belated happy birthday, sounded like you had a nice day. In my relationship I'm the unromantic one, poor DH isn't allowed to buy anniversary cards, or valentines and absolutely no presents.
 for your op

Carly, glad to hear you're on the road to recovery - not pleasant.

Trishy, hope it's all going well   

Red, how's the house going? Can't be easy being preggers trying to get everything sorted

Witters, Hope, Flo-jo hope you and the little ones are fine

 to everyone else

Ordered my drugs yesterday, getting them delivered to work as no-one about during the day, hope it's discreet packaging otherwise that will cause a stir! Apart from that, not much to report, start in 7 days time. Stressing now about whether needles are included or if I should order them separately. Luckily got a few to be getting on with from last cycle.

Hope everyone has a great week

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi girlies - missing you too much so thought I would pop on and say hello! 

Well now on day 9 of drugs and everything going well.  Just on Supercur nasal spray to d/reg then start HRT next Tuesday to build up the lining.  So far no hot flushes and only getting a little tired but trying to decide if it is just laziness!! 

Meonline - so sorry to hear you have been through so much.  Hope you are feeling a little better now and are back on your feet 

Witters - yours is certainly a story of inspiration.  Hope you are well 

HopeSpringsEternal - hello and hope you are well 

Red Admiral - having fun with your house?  Sounds like good fun to me! 

Katiechick - Happy Belated Birthday.  You are so lucky having such a thoughtful DH!  Bet you can't wait to get the op out of the way now to start FET.  Good luck for tomorrow's appointment and hope it's not too big an op and that FET can happen straight after.

Canoworms - I am so excited for you.  Funny you are getting the drugs brought to you and you don't have to collect them yourself.  Oh you must be posh having your chauffeur doing it for you!!!!   Seriously though isn't it great you are starting soon.  So you have to inject to d/reg instead of nasal spray?  Poor you.  I am sure the needles will be in the pack with the drugs.  Are you going to have to put the drugs in the fridge at work?  Remember to bring a cool box with you incase there is no room in fridge and maybe a plastic bag incase the packaging is not very discreet.  Oh and stuff anyone who is nosey!!  I am thinking of you, you are more or less exactly 2 weeks behind me as we had thought would happen.  Let's hope we are both luck!

I know I have forgotten loads of you so hello to everyone else and hope you are doing well.

By the way I phoned to check the nhs list again and we are 2/3 months from the top so the timing is working well if I need it as a back up plan if this try fails so I don't have to wait to try again, apart from the standard 3 months they make you wait between treatments 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi Everyone,

Trishy, glad to hear it's going ok, my drugs should arrive tomorrow - probably via courier I imagine. Only one person knows what's going on at work. We work in the same office - so I thought it prudent in case I had an adverse reaction and collapsed or something. He's very patient with me waffling on about it, poor bloke.

Witters, hope everything OK, not heard from you for a little bit, LO keeping you busy no doubt.

Hope,  ,  hope everything fine with you

Red, thanks for the good wishes, not started yet, but next week - well I'm sure I'll soon bore you witless

Carly, hope everything is ok, the OHSS is dissipating and normality is returning

Katie,    for your op

 to every else

xx


----------



## Witters

Just popping on to say I'm still alive!  We are all sick and on antibiotics.  Keilidh has a red, itchy rash all over her and we have her fourth doctors appointment today as nobody knows how to treat it.  So far, nothing works.  Poor thing.  

Works, we got our meds from Ferrings and the packaging is very discreet, plain brown box addressed to you c/o your company name and has private and confidential on it.  The only thing I needed to keep in the fridge was the HCG trigger shot which we got from the clinic nearer the time.  You should be fine 

Hello to everyone else!  I am lurking, just not much spare time at the moment...


----------



## Red Admiral

,

Witters - sorry to hear you are all not well.  sending you all some   and hope you all get better soon.

Trishy - Glad to hear everything seems to be going OK and your not getting any hot flushes 

canonworms- we got our drugs from out clinic so not sure about packaging but I reckon they will be discreet.

A big   to yogi, Sarah, meonline, Katiechick and hope. (and anyone else I have missed Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## meonline

Hi all

Thanks so much for all your well wishes, fully recovered it seems and was thrilled today as I got my jeans on for the first time since the OHSS set in!!  AF arrived on Sunday which I think did the trick.

Sorry haven't been on so much of late but back to work and snowed under after missing so much.    I think my egg share recipient will have found out today if she is pregnant or not - not going to find out but I hope she is.  

Witters - hope you all feel better soon.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Trishy

Meonline - so glad to hear all symptoms are starting to calm down and you are back in your jeans.  Must have been a scarey time for you?  Any date of when you will be allowed to start again for FET?  I am sure you don't really want to think about it yet though as you have had enough of drugs for a while?

You are very brave to be thinking of your egg recipient's result considering your situation.  It's a shame you can not find out.  How amazing would it be to know you have helped someone else have a much wanted child?

Canoworms - how is it going?  What drugs are you taking at the minute?  I am due to start hrt (Pregynova) tomorrow!  Yippeee!  

Katiechick - any word on the operation and what they will be doing to you?  Hope it was a lot less intrustive than you thought it would be.

Witters - hope everyone is starting to feel better and the mystery of Keilidh's rash has been solved?

Red - hope you are well.  Still no hot flushes, still got that to look forward to!

Well as for me I am off sick today.  I had a really sore throat but that seems to have calmed down but I now have a very sore head all day yesterday and today and feel like I have a bed head cold.  Not sure if it's the spray doing that but suspect it might be.  I also nearly had to go to hospital this morning.  They said that if AF wasn't here by yesterday morning I was to call to arrange a blood test for this morning to check if oestrogen levels were low enough to start hrt tomorrow (and also (ironically) to make sure I am not pregnant naturally!  Some chance of that seeing as DH is on a ban!).  Anyway it didn't come so they asked me to be there at 7.30am this morning!   Luckily it arrived just in the nick of time last night so I was able to cancel blood test this morning and hrt can start as planned tomorrow!  Talk about cutting it fine!  

So going to rest today then see how I feel tomorrow and maybe take one more day off.  Not sure yet.

Hope everyone else is well. Feeling a bit happier now that things can proceed even though I feel crap today!

Take care


----------



## Trishy

Only me again!  Just to say I am back to work today and feeling so much better.  Strange how the side effects of the spray can make you feel so bad one day then so normal the next.

Started hrt today too so all systems go!  

Hope everyone doing well.


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Trishy, great news you're on the next stage   lining growing vibes  

Katie, not long now till the op  

Witters, hope you and your crowd are all back to fighting fittness

Red, hope you're ok, packaging wasn't a problem in the end - I'll explain below

Hope, hope you and LOs are ok

Meonline, glad to hear you're back in your jeans and feeling better

 to everyone else

Had a small panic with the drugs - no message to say they were being delivered on expected date. Apparently they had a shortage on one item, that I don't need yet anyway, so they shipped to my home address. It was a plain parcel, so clues as to contents anyway. Next panic was no syringes, luckily my clinic provided me with some. Today I did my first injection, so I'm officially on the road again. 3 weeks of d/r - baseline on 14th.

xx


----------



## katiechick

Trishy, Glad Ur feeling better.

Canoworms, Cant believe Ur d/r again fab news.

Red, hope Ur OK.

Witters, Hope, How r u all and little ones doing ?

Well i had my pre-assessment for op and all they are going to do is look at my jaw. They aren't actually going to do anything yet!   They said if they find that something needs to be done then it will be at a later date. I'm so mad because i just want to go ahead with fet but now it looks like it will be put on hold for a bit longer  

I told them i have already put fet on hold to have this done but they didn't seem to be intrested which i knew they wouldn't be. I will find out more on Monday when i have it done. Not long now eh! 

A big   to everyone i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Katie
xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

Canoworms - great you are starting d/reg now.  A bit of a mess over the drugs but at least you got it all sorted in time.  Looking forward to hearing your progress just behind me.  I see you get a baseline scan?  I assume that is to check if you have d/reged before starting on hrt?  I started hrt today but I didn't get a baseline scan which amazes me but that's obviously the way it works here.  Do you go on hrt after d/reg?

Katiechick - gutted for you.  I hope you get better news at your appointment and try to tell them how desperate you are to go ahead with FET and if they think the delay will be a year or whatever to the op (if there is an op) then can you go for FET first?  I am sure you are so upset?  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## canoworms

Hello everyone,

Katiechick, did I read that correctly - they are going to look at your jaw and if something needs to be done it will be done later. That sounds they don't know that something needs to be done - maybe you'll get the all clear after this subsequent appt? Is the jaw give you problems, pain etc?    delays can be frustrating

Trishy, how's the tablet taking going? any symptoms or are there no symptoms to experience

Witters, hope everything ok with you

Red, blooming nicely I hope

 to everyone else

Not much to report, I'm beginning to loose the marbles already, or perhaps I'm just looking out for it this time. Managed to mislay my unopened vial of suprecur - I'd moved it to a "better place" and completely forgotten. At the end of 3 weeks it's going to be a miracle that if I remember to get up and go to work.

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Everyone

Canoworms - tablets going well.  I was off work on Monday with bad headache and cold like symptoms - think I was reacting to the Supercur but woke up Tuesday normal again - very weird.  Anyway started HRT on Tuesday and so far so good.  They are supposed to stop any side effects from spray anyway but can make you feel sick themselves although so far I feel good.  Trying to drink lots of milk, eating almonds and other nuts and putting a hot waterbottle on my belly for an hour every night.  According to Zita West these are all supposed to help thicken the lining of the womb in preparation for implantaton.  Anyone heard of any other tips?

How are you feeling? Apart from going loopy!!


----------



## Witters

Glad that everyone seems to be getting on ok 

Hey to everyone!

Haven't much time, but wanted to post some pics...

Here they are trying on hats at 20 months old









Keilidh in her new party dress - taken yesterday at 23 months









Myles in his smart party outfit, again taken yesterday at 23 months










Me with them at the zoo back in December at 19 months









There are more on my blog if you would like to see them


----------



## Trishy

Hi Witters - they are adorable.  You are so lucky.  Love to them both


----------



## katiechick

All,

Witters, I agree with Trishy they are gorgeous and Ur so lucky to to have them.

Hi Canoworms, Hope u don't go to mad. Yes u read right. They said if they find something it will be done on at a later date and my jaw is very painful. When i eat i have to chew softly.

Trishy, Great news u have statred the hrt tablets. Hope it goes well for u.

A little update from me. I have a sore throat and a bad cough. Told the hospital because of having my op and they told me to go to gp's. So off i went this morning and he said i have a viral infection  

So i have phoned the hospital and they said just to go in on Monday and they will decide if they are going ahead with the op. But she didn't sound very positive about it. So will just have to wait till Monday now.  

A big   to everyone i have missed hope Ur all OK.

Katie
xx


----------



## Trishy

Katie you are not having much luck.  All this stress is probably making you sick.  I just wish I could give you a hug then go and slap all the doctors and tell them to hurry up and do op then do FET straight after.  It just doesn't seem fair at all.  Hope you are ok


----------



## katiechick

Thanks Trishy Ur post made ME . I had to write this reply 3 times as i cant spell at MO 

Cant wait for DH to get home so he can just   

Will let u know if the op goes ahead or not. Wish me luck. 

Katie 
xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katie 

Just wondering how yesterday went?  I hope you got better news than expected


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Katie, I forgot about the appt   , sorry I hope it all went well as Trishy says   

Trishy, how's it going - do you have to have a lining scan to see if it's built up?

Witters, lovely photos - gosh they grow up quickly don't they

Red, hope you're blooming nicely.

 to everyone else

I've now completed my first week of d/r - definitely the brain is turning to mush - hopefully my diary will keep me appearing when and where I should, just got to remember to put it in there in the first place 

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Canowroms

Glad everything seems to be going well.  I too am following my diary very closely.  I wrote all times and dosages in there both for  leading up to EC and now leading up to FET.  It really helps keep me right and I tick off each one as I go along.  I am a bit organised like that I am afraid!!  Hope you are not getting any hot flushes yet?   (little red faced Canoworms!!)

I am fine now apart from the hrt seems to give me a constant headache from about 11am until I go to bed at night but I am trying to live with it rather than eating headache tablets constantly!  

I go on Friday at 7.35am   to get scan to check lining and if all ok then I go next Wednesday for ET (hoping   all embies defrost ok and I don't lose too many)

Taking one step at a time!


----------



## Witters

Trishy, Love the upbeat, organised approach to your treatment, it's great and will certainly help keep you focussed on the task at hand rather than going off on unnecesary tangents along the way.  Will be thinking of you - or should I say dreaming   of you on Friday and then again on Wednesday.  I'm sure your embies will be strong and survive the thaw  I know that was certainly my main concern too 

Worms, that week of downregging has whizzed by!  I bet it hasn't for you though.  The appointments are crazy aren't they?  Although sadly, I quite enjoyed going 

Katie, I hope that all went well at the hospital yesterday, please sin in and post an update.  I bet you were very frustrated about their sudden change of heart regarding the operation.  Hopefully you now have more solid facts to go on so that you can plan the next course of action 

I posted my pregnancy journey in pictures on another group earlier.  I don't know if anyone would be interested or not quite up for it, but if you'd like to see it, just say and I can post it here too.  It includes weekly belly shots, test sticks, and Myles and Keilidh shortly after delivery...


----------



## Trishy

Hi Witters

As I do take everything in stages my main concern this week is that my lining is thick enough to go ahead with FET next week.  A girl on another thread here has just had her treatment cancelled as the lining was not thick enough.  So now I am panicking and eating nuts, milk and using hot waterbottles so hopefully that will do the trick.  It's not something I even thought about going wrong but it is amazing how many places you can get stuck throughout the process.  There is no way I could ever expect other people not going through IVF to ever understand what it involves (although my family know every little thing about it now and my Dad probably doesn't need to know my womb lining and AF dates !!!!


----------



## katiechick

Hi All,

Sorry if the spelling is rubbish not feel to good.  

Trishy, Only 8 days till et. Thats has gone so quick. Sure everything will be OK on Friday.  

Canoworms, Cant believe it has been a week already u have been d/r. Hope Ur finding it OK.

Hi Witters, I would like to see Ur photos if no one else minds. If they do maybe u can pm me or something.

 To everyone else i have missed. Hope Ur all OK.

Well my update. I had my op yesterday. The hopsital phoned me to come in early (only a hour from 12 to 11) so i went in but didn't have op till 1:30   

Everything went well so they said. They only cut my right side of my face instead of both sides. So i wasn't happy about that. They also said the op could make my nerves around my right side weak but that its only a small chance. My right side is swollen and is really painfull. Didn't get home till 8:15pm and was so so tired. Still am.  

I have got to go to my gp's on Tuesday to see the nurse to have the stitches took out. I'm still in pain and nothing seems to have changed.

This is what I'm not happy about. I have to go back in 3 months. 3 MONTHS! Can u believe it. To find out what they found and they are going to do. Am i over reacting ? Because i thought it would be only a couple of weeks not 3 months. I'm just so mad because i just want to have fet.

If they have to do anything i don't know how long that will be. So it looks like fet wont be till next year because in 3 months it is July and the if they do something my clinic said i have to wait 3 months after to have fet.

I'm just so upset by it all. Don't know what i am going to do. It just feels like I'm nowhere closer to knowing where i stand.

My sister has been looking after me today because someone had to stay with me as I'm not allowed to touch anything electrical. So she has been running around after me today.  

So sorry for moaning just needed to get it out of My system. I'm just angry and upset.

Katie xx


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Katie, you really are having a rotten time at the mo   to have the FET put back again must be sooooo frustrating. They keep moving the goal posts - I'm sure this would all be much easier to deal with if you had a timetable of what's happening and when. How are you feeling now - has there been an improvement?

Trishy, hope your lining is thickening up nicely.

Witters, hope you and your two are doing fine

 to everyone else

So into 2nd week of d/r now - still as daft as a brush, but no other symptoms yay. Went to see my parents in London at the weekend, they were staying in a hotel, managed to forget the address. Forgot to text my friend happy birthday - despite being reminded about it (card was on its way). Goodness it's May already!

xx


----------



## katiechick

All

Trishy, How r u getting on with the hrt tablets ? Hope the headaches are getting better. How did Ur scan go ? Hope it went well.

Hi Canoworms, Cant believe Ur on Ur 2nd wk already. Hope everything is going OK.

Hope,Witters, Hope u and Ur little ones are OK.

I'm still feeling sore and tired after op. There doesn't seem to be any improvement still cant open my mouth fully.  
I have been so emotional lately and keep crying and been moody since i had my op. I think it because fet is getting further and further away from us. I was thinking of phoning my clinic to see how long i will have to wait if i decided to go ahead with it now do u think i should or leave it. Just don't know what to do.

 To everyone i have missed and hope u all have a bank hol wk end.

Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

no harm in ringing, i think katiechick

at least the op is over with... 

good luck hunny


----------



## Trishy

Katie - give them a call to help put your mind at rest and to give you some idea of what you are aiming for.  You are obviously a frustrated banana!!??  Hope you will be ok and really thinking of you.  

Well I had my one and only scan during FET today to measure the lining of my womb and it is a lovely 10mm!  They said they wanted it to be 10 and heh presto mine came in exactly spot on!  All that milk and hot water bottles must have done the trick!  So it's game on for Wednesday and now the final hurdle is defrosting before ET.  One step at a time seems to be my usual policy so   for the big thaw!!

Hope you are all well


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - good luck weds hun


----------



## Witters

Katie, I agree, no harm in asking.  Atleast that way you will have more facts to base your decision on.  You must feel in such limbo at the moment 

Trishy, Yay for a great lining!  Now thinking positively for your embies to survive the thaw!  I know they can do it!!!!  

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone.  I am nervous and excited but not that positive it will work first time.  I don't want to get my hopes up and be really upset if it doesn't work but I suppose if 1 in 4 succeed then someone has to be the 1 and maybe that can be me!  Just trying to stay as calm as i have been to date.

Not very well today as I think the hrt is giving me sore heads to the point I am feeling sick.  I start on 4 a day tomorrow and also start on the pessaries in the morning which will be lovely and messy!!  Final spray at 1am tonight - yipppeee!   Finally going to get 8 hours sleep!

Canoworms - how is your progress going?


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - i know how you feel but you have all those lovley embies so if i didnt work you can have FET which is cheaper than a full ivf cycle and less drugs/no EC. i hope it works for you though hunny and i think its a good thing that your ovaries have had chance to recover before ET mine were soooo sore when they put the embryo back in my mum reckons that wont have helped and may have contributed to my BFN  

katiechick - i know it feels like you are banging your head against a brick wall and getting knowhere. ive been having probs for 4 years i get all the way to IVF then it doesnt work   and its worked for lots of other people - why am I never the lucky one? feeling sorry for myself at mo. I hope its not next year for you i hope things move that bit quicker. get badgering em, move it as fast as you can, thats all you can do isnt it, treat yourself to nice things, sending lots


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a great bank holiday weekend.

Trishy    Loads of luck for the big defrost - when are they coming out?

Katie, there's some good advice from the others, the not knowing is probably the worst bit.     for some good news

Witters, hope you and LOs are fine did you get upto anything special for the weekend

Red, hope you're OK and still blooming

AQ,  hope you're getting over your disappointing BFN - have you had follow-up or some dates?

 to everyone else

Well, d/r day 15 now AF turned up today - hoping I shall be nice and thin for baseline next week (!) it seemed like ages away and now only next week!
I had a lovely weekend, Saturday we had a meet up of my FFs from my clinic thread. Luckily they put us on a table a little away from others - the discussions about tx could raise eyebrows. It's so nice to feel normal in a group.

Hope you all have a good week

xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning all.

Not long at all now for you Canoworms.  I find time flies when you get to this stage.

I have to phone at 10am tomorrow morning to see if they defrosted ok and then go in around 12pm to get them put back in but this will be confirmed in the morning.

I have a silly question regarding pessaries - as they have started already (and I know the morning pessary won't go in until after ET) but will it not be really messy down there anyway for ET tomorrow?  I'm a bit embarrassed/worried about having the legs up if she is all full of gunk!!


----------



## katiechick

Trishy, Wishing u lots of luck for 2Moro. Lets us know how u get on.   

Canoworms, Hope the time flies for u and Glad u had a wonderful wk end.

AQ, Thanks for Ur advice and hope u are OK.

 To everyone i have missed Hope u ( and these who have lo's) are doing OK.

I just want to say thankyou all for Ur advice and I'm sorry for my previous post about me moaning.  

I have received a letter from the hopsital for my appointment for my jaw.    
Which is Monday 4th August (Thats if they don't change it  ). I know it seems like a while yet but i actually feel like I'm getting some where and i feeling positive 
(hoping its going to last  ) And i know fet will be soon after. 

So I'm looking forward to the future. Gosh don't i sound very positive.  

Katie 
xx


----------



## Trishy

Katie - I am glad you finally have a date to aim towards, that should help you focus.  I really hope that will be it then FET can happen soon after with no more messing you about.

Feeling sick with nerves now!


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya  

canoworms - yeah 2nd june FET appointment and ivf review at same time so moving on fairly quickly thankfully, i think  

trishy - fingers crossed for 2moro hope all defrost ok    regards pessaries, cant you put it up your bum instead?   i did that morning of ET to avoid to much erm ...stuff   they will have seen it all before anyway hun and it only take 5-10mins  

katiechick - enjoy the positive feelings, grab on to them!   as long as i have a date to work to im ok as well, we will get there hun


----------



## Trishy

Avon - you make me laugh - so ladylike - "can't you just put it up your bum?"   

They have told me not to put it in until after ET anyway but I just think lots of the yukky gunk stays in you for a long time and I will almost feel I need to apologise beforehand!!  I know you can put it up your bum but why is that?  I assumed that apart from the drug side of things being absorbed, surely the 'gunk' is also designed to form a kind of lining or plug too?  Is that not the case if you can put it up the bum all the time?  

Just had a lovely pint of milk and heading to bed with my last hot water bottle (although it is so warm tonight I seriously don't know how I will cope!)

I will check in tomorrow afternoon and let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Witters

Trishy, thinking of you today!       for a positive thaw and great, sticky embies to be put where they belong!


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Trishy,  for today, hope all goes well, everything thaws out nicely and    dividing vibes  

Katie, good news you've got an appointment at last, they like to draw it out don't they. Glad you're feeling a bit better about it all another goal post.

AQ, only a few weeks for the appointment that's good. will you have had 2 AFs by then? They might let you start next cycle

Witters, All ok with you and yours

 to everyone else

Just started my second vial - do you drop the dose when moving onto tablets?

Have a great day everyone

xx


----------



## Witters

Worms, I'm pretty sure you halve it, but you must call to check before you do it if you are unsure.  Did you not get a calender plan thingie?

Katie, I'm glad that you have a date through to work with.  As you say, it is a while away, but having an actual date rather than 'so many weeks/months' time seems to make it better and seem sooner.  I'm sure you will have something to celebrate at Christmas - with an orange juice ofcourse!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Just a quick message to say I now have 2 lovely 4 cell, grade B embies oon board!!   

When I phoned this morning 3 out of 4 had survived the thaw and they were all 2 cell embies but by the time I went in 2 hours later they had all divided to 4 cells!!

So pleased but hard to believe they are actually in there as they don't exactly check if they are inside me!  For all I know they could be on the treatment room floor!! I would love proof that they are actually in there so I can be re-assured!

So it's now


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy,

I am so glad u have Ur 2 embies on board.   

I am sure they are cuddling up inside u.
Hope the 2ww goes OK and hope u get the   u deserve. 

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - hehe i know its a bit funny intit   They told me that i could put it up either end   the only time i did it up bum was ET day and not going to again as i nearly got me finger stuck (TMI!!!!!) wasnt pleasant   I have just realised youve now had your ET! 2 lovley embies on board   so youre on the dreaded 2ww now   best of luck hun       

canoworms - when i go 2nd june will prob be on my 2nd period so im hoping i can get a start date for FET when i go


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Trishy, that's fab news on your ET - loads of   - have you gots lots of stuff planned to keep you distracted?

Katie,   hope you're ok

AQ, I hope they let you start after your appt that would be a big boost

Witters, hope you're ok and everything fine with LOs

 to everyone else

xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning all

Thanks for all your sticky wishes!  I am still not believing they are in there but was reading that if they do embed it happens around day 7 so I suppose I won't feel anything different until then anyway if I am going to at all.  So I will start having positive thoughts and get on with enjoying my few days off!

I go back to work on Monday for a week and a day then I am off again for a few days to cope with the result whatever it is.  So fingers crossed!

AQ - thanks for that - not going to go there with the bum EVER!!!!!  It turned out fine and I was worrying about nothing regarding any mess.  Doc didn't say a thing if he did notice any!  Good luck with your appointment and I really hope they let you start that month.  Some clinics say there is no need to wait the full 3 months between cycles so just convince them you are 100% ready to go again.  I am thinking positive thoughts for you  

Canoworms - what stage are you at now?   Can't be long.

Katie - hope you are ok.  Feels so unfair the rest of us are moving ahead while your stupid doctors keeo messing you about.  Let me at them!  

Witters - hope you are well  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies  
im due to have fet in 2 wks as i suffered ohss after ec 
i got 36 eggs an shared them down the middle with a recepient
i got 18 an 15 fertilised but got 11 in the   box an  3 were frozen on day 6 the other 8 were on day 1
im just feeling really scared that none will make the dreaded thaw
any one out there with any good news to get my spirits up again    
vikxx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Vikki

I was worried about the big thaw too but it is somewhere in the region of 70% that suvive and out of my 4, 3 survived and they were all Grade B, 4 cell embies.  I don't think it is something you need to worry about too much but obviously I know exactly where you are coming from.  It is a pretty good bet you will get to ET no problem.  How many are you defrosting to start with?  I chose 4 then 2 at a time after that to get 2 in total.  It turned out 3 suvived on the first thaw so I still have 7 in the freezer (I also got 11 frosties in total).  

So do try not to worry too much about this part as I honestly think looking back that this was the least of my worries throughout the whole thing.  Let me know how you get on but try to take it all one step at a time and you will be absolutely fine


----------



## vikki75

thanks trishy  
ive chose to thaw 2 at a time so hopefully i wont lose to many  
good luck with your 2ww hun xxx
vikkixx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Girls,

Trishy, Hope Ur OK and thanks for pm.

Canoworms, How is d/r going hope its going OK. How are u feeling ?

AQ, How are u ? 

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

My news is that i phoned my clinic yesterday and they said i can start sniffing on day 2 of my next AF.   
I can wait to start and DH is over the moon. I know we are doing the right thing going ahead with it.

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Trishy

Katie - I am right behind you all the way


----------



## Witters

Trishy, fab news!  So glad you have two embies onboard (the embryologist does check that they are all out of the whatsit) congrats onn being pregnant with twins until proven otherwise!

Vikki, I totally ditto what Trishy said.  I only had 3 'fair' quality embies (only good and excellent are usually frozen due to thawing) I had 25 eggs but poor quality, hense only 3 fertilised.  They stunned everyone by all surviving, one lost a cell but the other two stayed a 4 and an 8 cell (frozen on day 3) again, they defeted the odds by both sticking and are about to turn two at the end of the month!  Stay positive!

Katie, woohooo!  Great news!  keep us posted!


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya all just off to the pub first alcohol in 5 mnths! will come on tomorrow, sending lots baby dust and alcohol fumes


----------



## Trishy

AQ - good luck with the hangover!!  Hope your head is ok in the morning!!  Seriously though I hope you have a great night as you deserve to let off some steam.

My wild nights have changed to early nights with a pint of milk!  At least my nails are wonderful with all this calcium!!

Katie - how's the form now?  A lot happier about your decision?  I'm going to do an AF dance for you so you can start treatment as soon as possible!   

Hi everyone else.


----------



## katiechick

Trishy, Thanks for AF dance. AF is due next week ,Thursday is going to be 28 days but AF is normally about 35 days so it should be soon.   
Me and DH are both happy with going ahead with fet. So will see how it goes.

AQ, Hope u had a nice night at the pub. Everytime i drink alcohol i get heartburn. DH says I'm weird he is probably right  

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Will keep u all updated with what happens.

Take care all.
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya had great night in the pub (apart from brother in law asking me if i felt guilty about being IF!!) and had to drink shandy so as to not get drunk, being such a lightweight! there were some interesting sights too! the things people wear! felt a bit old though, bit passed it!

vikki75 - good luck, youve got a good amount in freeze, it only takes 1  

katiechick - is this your first FET then? i wonder if i will be sniffing too? hope your AF comes soon

trishy -  2 embies on board, good luck, hope it works     

witters- thanks for the positive story gives us all hope!


----------



## Witters

Glad you had a great time at the pub Avon!  I know what you mean about the 'current fashion' I'm certainly not going to participate!  How insensitive is your BIL? Silly boy!  I hope you came up with some clever, sarcastic answer!   I still don't tend to drink much as it always goes straight to my head.  I think being T-total for so long whilst trying, then through treatment, then through pregnancy, then through breastfeeding, it was a long time!  I still kind of prefer my lemonade  so always offer to do the driving


----------



## vikki75

morning ladies 
thanks for your input on this subject  
im just really nervous
got my scan on wednesday which will be day 8 of my cycle 
can anyone tell me wat day they put the embies back in  
here loads of           vibes for all of you`s 
all in my   
vikxx


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Trishy,   , how's it all going? Keeping busy, when do you test?

Katie, that's fab news on your FET, not long now....

Vikki, I've got my baseline on Wednesday, this is my first FET so not up on what happens when

AQ, Glad that your BIL didn't put too much of a dampener on your night out

Witters, it was perfect weather for having cold lemonade out in the garden. Have you got a party planned for the end of the month?

 to everyone else

Enjoyed the lovely weather this weekend and managed to get out in the garden to do some weeding. The new house is coming along - we've almost been completely plastered, so I'm sanding down woodwork with the hope we can paint before ET.

Have a great week everyone

xx


----------



## vikki75

canoworms - wat meds are you on hun ?? proxynova im on 
maybe we will have FET together   we can go for the dreaded 2ww together xx
vikxx


----------



## Trishy

Hi everyone

Glad to see this board is nice and active at the minute.  Hopefully we will get some BFPs soon.  

Vicki - my treatment may vary from yours being from Northern Ireland but my embies went in on the 7th May, exactly 1 month after starting treatment (7th April - started spray)  Not sure if this helps.

Canoworms - good luck for Wednesday.  I assume base line means they check to see you are full d/reged before starting hrt?  I never have had that scan and always think I should have (not even before I started stimms injections before EC!)  Of well, at least it all went ok without it.

I wonder can someone on here answer a question?  Does taking the hrt tablets stop you from getting your period until test day no matter what the result?  I have heard that even if you don't fall pg then you won't get your period until you stop the hrt.  Is this true?


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - yeah white denim jeans never flatter your   do they? and i certainly cant dance like that. i only dance on demand when Wham comes on   god im so uncool! drink goes to my head too, but shandy certainly seemed to dilute it somewhat so i was just merry (for a change!). regards BIL, when he asked if i feel guilty about the IF, i said no because it was me going through all the procedures and said i didnt feel guilty, feel inadequate. he changed the subject then. im getting fed up of people saying stuff had a "debate" with a woman at work today about women who smoke while pregnant and i think im gonna have to keep my gob shut in future as i cant control myself once i start!!

vikki75 - cant advise sorry, keep strong, you can do it  

canoworms - i cant tell you what a relief it is to come onto FF tonight i thought i was gonna explode with peoples comments at work they just dont get it sometimes people are always getting my back up!!! BIL didnt spoil night out, he is a guy that is married to someone who doesnt want kids and is a kid himself he has no idea about me whatsoever! hes nice guy he shouldent even comment as it is out of his depth! I got out in the garden too only to peg my washing out though, but i like doing that! has been lovley weekend. eaw sanding down woodwork is nasty task isnt it? mind you is good to get your teeth into something and see some results its theraputic!

trishy - not sure about HRT tablets but i took pessaries and didnt get period till id stopped taking them for 24 hours. it depends though as some people can still bleed i think - sorry thats no use at all is it!!


----------



## Witters

Avon,   about the Wham comment!  I'm right there with you!  Glad you could answer honestly to your BIL and it must have made him think.  So many people don't respect what goes into infertility or even how many angles there are.  Even with IVF, some people think oh well, there's always IVF, that's easy and will always work well for you.  So little do they know...   You did good on the shandy front, now let's get down to business, did you go for a pint or a ladylike glass? 

Trishy, as with anything, it all depends on the individual circumstances regarding hrt and bleeding.  Yes, you can still bleed, no, you don't always bleed, sometimes it comes as soon as you stop taking it, sometimes it takes a good few days, sometimes, you bleed even if you are pregnant (such as myself).  Sorry, that is no tell tell sign, you will still have to test! 

Worms, glad that you are getting your house sorted!  We are doing the same - only on IL's house  We (or rather DH) is working really hard every weekend on it.  Can't wai to start on ours!  We have however got someone in to clear our garden.  I'm happy cutting the grass when someone's about to look after M&K but anything else I never seem to get round to.  We have a big garden with several fruit trees down the bottom and it's got smaller and smaller over the years where it's all overgrown.  Those pesky brambles drive me nuts!  We are planning on getting loads of outside play stuff for Myles and Keilidh's birthday as it would be criminal not to beable to use such a nice garden.  He has done a great job so far and we are now able to get out there and renew some fencing and corner off a safe area. (We also have an 'Anderson' shelter down the bottom which was great in the war but not exactly child safe as it doesn't have a roof on!)  It's going to be lovely this summer.

Vikki, for my FET, I started Estrogen CD6, Progesterone CD20, had blood tests CD4 and CD22 and then transfer CD23.  My test day was CD37, although I tested on CD34.  Not sure it it will work, but I will try to post my chart.  I charted right through my TTC journey and was quite detailed about it, including all my signs and symptoms.  Where it say's I spotted around my BFP, that was actually red flow but it would start a new chart if I entered that.  Now, let's see...

It's messing about, I will post this and come back...


----------



## Witters

Now, let's see...


----------



## Witters

Sorry it's so big!  Looking at that chart, it looks like I implanted on 11dp'o' (days past (simulated) ovulation) or 8dp3dt (days past a 3 day transfer) which is when I started to get symptoms other than the post transfer cramps and gassiness.  I hope this helps!


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Witters, your garden sounds similar to ours - it's getting very overgrown at the moment because all focus is in the house. I got a gardener in to prune the fruit trees and take out a couple of big conifers out the front and that's all the work we've had done so far - the grass is growing like mad, we'll need a scythe soon.....

Trishy,   , I don't know about your question

Vikki, I'm on the prognova tablets, or I hopefully will be depending on tomorrow's result they are hoping for ET some time first week in June dependent on lining results and embie survival, I'll know more tomorrow

 to everyone else

Scan is first thing tomorrow, so I'll report the latest when I get back on

xx


----------



## Sarah69

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all enjoying the sun 

I'm finding it hard to get online at the moment - its usually that or do the dishes/wash my knickers/have a shower/pour away the cold cups of tea lying around the house etc, in fact not sure what exactly what do I do with myself at the moment - nothing very effective thats for sure - anyway, I do think of everyone here in the strand, both old & new & hope all is well, especially for all of you girls going through FET or preparing for it at the mo..       

Trishy - I agree with you, its great that there's been so much chat in this strand recently & so many new girls posting & benefitting from the encyclopoedic knowledge of Witters on all things IF related - why am I not surprised Witters that you still have your temping charts . Anyway, hope that you are managing to stay +ve & enjoying having your snowbabies back where they belong - the 2WW is such a crazy time though especially that second week when compulsive knicker checking really kicks in - good luck to you hon - I still have holes on my kitchen floor from a bit of plate throwing on one of my 2WWs (well, it wouldn't fit into the dishwasher... ). As for the cyclogest 'glued on knickers' effect, you had better get used to it, as hopefully you have to carry on taking it for 3 months after you get pg, & then the body takes over with all manner of fluids & goo so you may as well put away your fancy pants & resign yourself  ....    

Katie, so glad to hear that your FET can finally go ahead, you have not had an easy run of it  - I hope that this will be the one for you..   

Canoworms - what is it with people and their comments on IF??!!  I have had some corkers over my 14 yrs ttc I can tell you, in fact, I never cease to be amazed at just how clueless some people are, firstly there's the many useless pieces of advice given by people who have had no trouble conceiving at all themselves ("have you tried...blah blah blah..."), then after my DD was born and the years passed by without no.2 I often got asked didn't I want another?, whether Kate (DD) gets 'a bit lonely' ? & one colleague even suggested that I was a bit selfish putting my career first & how it must be hard for her being an only child, - unbelievable!! A couple of weeks before I had Charlie someone in the photocopy room at work was asking why I had left an 8 yr age gap between my two & commented that I was getting "a bit old" for having a baby!!!!  

Avon - glad you are enjoying a few nights on the pop while you still can - sometimes I think that one good thing about my IF is the health benefits of having to cut back on drinking for so many years of my 20s & 30s - although as Witters may remember I still managed to make myself really sick not once but twice by trying to drink alcohol while on the Metformin  - & I still haven't learned my lesson as this bank holiday weekend I got a bit carried away on the 'Cosmopolitans' after weeks of abstinance & then had to spend 24 hrs expressing milk (to throw away) & bottlefeeding Charlie - maybe back to lime & sodas for me from now on...

Vicci - with my FETs I spent about a month down-regging, then counting day 1 as the first day on the progynova had my first scan on day 9/10 & ET on day 18, although I know that that can vary according to uterus lining (eg they might delay ET if not thick enough) - good luck to you & don't forget to let us know how you get on!!   

Witters - OMG, can your two really be only 2 weeks from M & Ks 2nd birthdays!!  - seems only yesterday you & Cecilie were constantly comparing pregnancy bumps & symptoms..  Your photos of them in their party outfits are SO CUTE - I demand 2nd birthday party pics...here's a recent one of Charlie & Kate for you...










Red + Hope - hope that you are both well & enjoying the sun - Red do you have any bump pics? Must be getting quite big now 

Well, I'd better go & do my chores - by the way this is the first time I've posted since Debs (HopeSpringsEternal) posted her good news about expecting double trouble - so just wanted to add a rather late hooray    - now I think I'm right in saying that since I joined this strand nearly 3 years ago she was the only regular poster from those days who still wasn't pg - so just for the benefit of all of you new girls to the strand that means an 100% success rate if you stick with it (oh yes - and a 1 in 3 chance of twins so thats at least 1 and possibly 2 of you). I'm not including Mustard who joined about a year ago for a while (good luck hon - hope all's well with you ) & Ritzi who popped in for a few weeks - OK here's the rest:

Witters - Miles & Keilidh  
Cecile - Sebastian 
Liz - Dylan 
Chris F - ohh I've forgotten the name of Chris's little boy 
Mel - Kasey-Lee 
Hope - Cerys & Owen  
Me - Charlie 
Flo-jo - Charlie 
Red - 6 1/2 months pregnant!!
Debs - 4 months pregnant with double trouble!!

OK - will really try to keep up to date more - off now to make the most of this sun myself  ...

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters

Sarah, do you know what, I was only thinking of you earlier, you must have sensed it!  I was planning on posting asking how you were but with my serieal posing earlier, I had to go as M&K were apparently needing their mum again   Your two are gorgeous!  Kate looks like a doting big sister and must be very helpful!  How on earth can you remember everyone as you always do, plus the babies and pregnancy rates?  I have a fair idea but am not brave enough to write it down! 

I still can't believe my two will be two in a couple of weeks.  The 'this time two years ago' thing has already kicked in.  I was exhibiting this time two years ago, coming home 'tomorrow' and then my waters suddenly broke at work on 'Sunday' !  That was a little too close for comfort looking back, especially when I was examined no more than 30 minutes later and was told I was already fully effaced and 5-6cm dialated!  The scariest thing was that I couldn't feel any of the contractions! 

gotta go again, I think Peppa Pig has just finished


----------



## Trishy

Sarah - hello and wow!  That was a hugely impressive post!  You have two two most adorable children which gives us all hope!

As for the glued on knickers effect     I have gone down the route of panyliners instead so I can feel nice and fresh all day!  Bought a jumbo pack in the hope I will need them for the next 3 months!

Canoworms all the best for the scan tomorrow, I hope you get to move on as planned.  

Just a quick question to everyone.  My test day is next Wednesday but I was wondering does anyone think it would be a bad idea to test on Tuesday instead?  It is not that I am being impatient but on Tuesday I am spending the day with my family at the zoo for my nephews birthday and I would like to test before I go so that if I get bad news I have company and am surrounded by my family.  If I test on Wednesday as I should then DH will see the result and go to work and I will be left in the house all alone and very lonely!  Does anyone think that testing 1 day early will effect the result?  Your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Witters

Trishy, I don't see testing a day early a bad thing.  How many days past transfer would that be?  They usually say 14 days past transfer which is err'ing on the side of caution anyway.  I tested 3 days early (11 days past transfer) and my BFP was very strong (although having both stick would add to that)  I think given the circumstances, you would be doing the right thing rather than having to be alone all day whatever the result.  Ohhh, only a week to go then...


----------



## Trishy

Witters - that would make me 13 days past transfer and the only thing that is scaring me is if I was to get a false result but I would imagine by day 13 it should be correct?  I will confirm it anyway on day 14 but don't want to test too early if it's not a good idea.  So yes - only 1 week to go!! Yippee! (But scarey!)


----------



## Witters

I think by 13 days past transfer you should get a pretty reliable result.  If you implant late you could get a false negative, but I think by that point, it should be all but accurate.  I hope you get two bright pink lines, a huge blue cross or just the one word depending on which test you take!  How old will your nephew be?  We went to the Zoo (Marwell) last Thursday, they absolutely loved it!


----------



## Trishy

My nephew will only be one on Tuesday (so cute and smiley!) but my sister's other boy has just turned 3 so he thinks I am the fun auntie and every time he sees me he runs up to me and gives me a big hug and say "I missed you!" It would melt your heart!  I see them as very good practice!

Yipppeee - officially half way through 2WW but actually only 6 days to go!    

Told DH I was going to test a day early and he is happy enough.  He agreed this week has gone so slowly so far so I am pleased he is thinking about it too even though he doesn't express his feeling much!  We never talk about the treatment which can be lonely at times and that's why FF has really helped me - so thank you all of you  

Hope everyone is well this morning.  Enjoy the last day of sun, looks like the bad weather is approaching.  Hope it picks up in Belfast for Tuesday's zoo trip!


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Trishy,   hope the next week doesn't go too slowly

Katie, hope you're ok have you go a date yet for d/r?

Sarah, very interesting update, nice to know that it's a lucky thread

Witters, hope for good weather for the end  of the month - looking good so far

 to everyone

Baseline scan went fine - lining nice and thin - my cysts have done nothing interesting. I'm now just awaiting blood results to confirm that I start on the tablet tomorrow. If ok, then my next scan should be 26th Mon - I have to have it a day early due to my work committment - so I might not be thick enough, in which case I'll have an extra scan 3 days after.

xx


----------



## Trishy

Canoworms that's great news.   Do you mean you will be able to start hrt tablets then tomorrow?  You will find it a breeze. Start to eat almonds (about 5 a day), drink lots of milk (at least a pint a day) and put the hot waterbottle on your belly for an hour every day and that should all help lining.   Worked for me anyway!  Are you going to go down the acupuncture route?  I was too scared of needles!


----------



## Hope 2 B

HIYA !!

Remember me....  .........

Sorry not been around ...C&O have been so poorly they had gastroenteritis.....awful ....Owen lost 2lb in 5 days ....they're both fine now tho thank goodness......

How are you all .......

Trishy ...GOOD LUCK for your test next week ... i too tested early was supposed to test the Friday ...did it on the Monday before as i couldn't wait .... mind you i think i did about 15 tests to make sure ...  .....really hope its good news for you !!

Hope your all OK .....

Love HopeXXXXXX


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Hope - you were a very naughty girl to test that early!! I think 1 day early doesn't sound too impatient now considering what I hear!!  I am actually getting scared and it will be hard forcing myself to test.  I think I will live in denial and eat lots of chocolate and get fat and just pretend i have a bump!  

So glad to hear the two little ones are feeling better now - I am sure you were very anxious.  Here's a virtual hug to you all


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
just got back from scan 
my linings getting nice an thick , got really bad heasdaches from progynova
but im fine 
got to go back tuesday for my next scan an hopefully FET will be on friday next week 
im so excited 
im hoping my 6 day old embies will survive the thaw 
if not got my other 8 to fall back on  
vikxx


----------



## Trishy

Vikki - your chances sound great and your lining is coming along nicely.  Don't remember those almonds and milk (and hot water bottle if you can handle it in this sunny weather!) I wish you all the best but am sure you will make it to FET.  My thaw was the scariest phonecall to make but 3 out of 4 survived so they are pretty robust these little embies of ours!  Will they just defrost the 6 day old one first then the others or a few to start with?

I also had headaches but they stopped once the pessaries started so hopefully you will be better soon    I am excited for you as I was just thinking this time last week I was scared to move as the embies had just gone back in!


----------



## canoworms

Hi there,

got the call - all fine with blood test, take first tablet tomorrow next scan on Monday 26th.

Not looking forward to the headaches I'm a big migrane sufferer at the best of times.

xx


----------



## Trishy

Great news Canoworms - roll on next step!  

Try not to think about the headaches as it doesn't necessarily affect everyone.


----------



## Witters

Wow!  Everyone is moving on so quickly now!

Worms, I never got any headaches with any of the meds.  Hopefully you will follow in my footsteps!


----------



## Avon Queen

hello all! not been on for a few days lots of msgs on here since   dh has been hogging the old ebay the swine. hope you are all well. all abit over my head at moment this FET talk   am sure it will all come clear soon  

classic comment of the day

"so...have you had your (head slanted to the side, special look given)"

"yes i have"

"and was it.......(another special look)"

"no, it didnt work"

"haha youre useless you arent you"

yeah hilarious. gobsmacked at this newest ridiculous comment! he didnt mean it and note the HE part i suppose. but what a thing to say to someone thats had ivf and it hasnt worked!

well thats my thought of the day anyhow   chuffin takin the mickey!


----------



## Witters

Nice!  I see that he was sensitive to your feelings then!   

I know how it feels to become an eBay Widow.  My DH is now a blinkin' 'star' member!  It's great as he does get some fantastic bargains, but only seems to buy rather than sell


----------



## vikki75

good morning ladies  
canoworms hun have you got to d reg b4 you have your fet?? if so how comes?
hope your all good xx
vikxx


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Vikki, yes I've d/r, that's how the clinic run it, other clinic buddies have done the same so it must just be their policy. Normally they only do one thickness scan, but I can't do that day so I may have two scans.  for Tuesday

Trishy,   , hope it's all going ok, not too crazy

AQ, was that your BIL again? - obviously has no clue and what comes out of his mouth is just "white noise"

Witters, I've dabbled with buying stuff on ebay - about 5 items now. I keep wanting to be brave enough to sell something, still working up to it though

 to everyone else

Popped the first pill today, now have to organise my hot water bottle and nuts. Though I might not get a look in with the almonds - DH loooves those.

xx


----------



## vikki75

wat are the almonds an milk for someone told me to do it 
sorry little naive   
vikxx


----------



## Witters

Vikki, you still de-reg on a medicated FET cycle.  Basically de-regging means that your hormones are at their lowest and depressed.  This gives the clinic a blank canvas in order to manually get your womb in the best condition in order to help your embryo(s) stick around.  Once you are de-regged and your lining is thin enough, you will start on estrogen tablets.  In a natural cycle, this is what starts to thicken your lining and gives you fertile symptoms, such as lots of cm, from creamy through to egg white looking which is the most fertile and mimics the seman which carries the sperm.  This enables a smooth transtion for the sperm on their journey through your cervix to the egg.  This is also why you get a bit messy down there afterwards if trying naturally, it's not the sperm coming out, it is just the 'vehicle' taking them which gets left behind once your ewcm takes over.  Your cervix will also become very soft, open and high so enable a smooth passage for the sperm (CP).  

Anyway, once your bloodwork and/or scan shows that your lining is thick enough, you will reduce the estrogen and start on progesterone (more often than not, pesseries) as this tricks the body into thinking it has released an egg (ovulated).  This will reduce your fertile signs and so your cm will dry up  (although it may still be there only in a sticky or creamy state) your CP will lower, firm up and close and the progesterone will keep your lining there and release hormones to enable a pregnancy to take place.  If you temp, you will notice a temperature shift as progesterone naturally keeps everything warm, simulating an incubator.  If an embryo starts to implant, (usually somewhere between 7-10 days past ovulation / transfer) then the progesterone will continue on, looking after that womb.  If no implantation takes place, then the progesterone will reduce causing the lining to shed which is shown through bleeding.  This is why in a medicated cycle, you may not bleed until you stop the progesterone medication.

As for the milk, this is more on a fresh cycle to help prevent over stimulation, although the extra calcium is never a bad thing.  Not too sure on the nuts etc.  I never did any of that, nor the hot water bottle thing.  I just made sure I took it easy with no resting but plenty of fluids.


----------



## vikki75

wow you sure know your stuff lol
thanks for that xx
vikxx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya

witters - and when they DO sell it goes on ruddy paypal so i cant access the money and he uses it to buy something else!!!  


canoworms - haha no, it was a guy at work hes a joky kinda guy is older generation. good job he doesnt take to the stage   He has made me feel a bit **** though it has to be said it kinda kicks you when youre down


----------



## Trishy

Witters - I didn't know you did a PHD in IVF!!!  I know who to come to with any questions now!  

AQ - I think people like that have to be taken with a pinch of salt or you would end up in jail for assault!! Try not to let insensitive eejits get you down  

Nothing to report today!  The only change is I am starving come 5.30pm for the last 3 days!  Is that a sign or am I just greedy?!


----------



## vikki75

trishy how are you today hun?


----------



## Witters

Avon Queen said:


> witters - and when they DO sell it goes on ruddy paypal so i cant access the money and he uses it to buy something else!!!


  Never thought of that! All it would mmean is that he would think he would have to buy even more!!  Well, today, we had a couple of eBay deliveries - a gazebo and an inflatable jacuzzi thing! What with that and the kid's birthday stuff, I hope we get a dry summer!

Trishy, oooh yes! I like to research things we do and can hold a decent, almost scientific conversation with the medical profesionals regarding fertility   Or atleast they humour me


----------



## Sarah69

Hey everyone  

Trishy - so hard to interpret any symptoms in 2ww, but I'd make the most of your appetite & indulge in some cake (thinking of cake after just watching this weeks 'Apprentice' where they were giving out the free samples) - hope you're still keeping positive & enjoying being pregnant until proven otherwise...   

Vicky - sounds like you have a good chance of some quality embies - try not to worry to much about the defrost as mostly success rates seem quite good -  fingers crossed for the two 6 day frosties as a few of the girls in this strand have had success with blasts  

Dr Witters - sounds like you'll be having some great barbies in your garden this summer - are we all invited?  

Avon - I sometimes think you need a very thick skin for all of this fertility lark - your colleage should be flattered that you took him into your confidence & be a bit more sensitive - & just for the record you are not useless hon so don't go thinking that 

Canoworms - I didn't really have headaches on any of the drugs either so hopefully you may be OK. My DH is also a keen E-bayer & buys & sells loads. However, he was not impressed when I used his account to buy some paper knickers & huge bras before I had Charlie  - apparently these items appear in his list of 'bought items' ..  

Hope - so sorry to hear your babies have not been well, but glad they are on the mend   Did you really do 15 tests?   - I did 9 with Kate..

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls - feeling even more positive and scared as the days go past!  Started getting heartburn yesterday and it's really strong this morning so drinking lots of water to calm it down.  Is this good - or just mean my breakfast is not liking me?!!


----------



## Witters

Trishy, could be a good sign   I was lucky and never have suffered with heartburn, but many do as a pregnancy sign.  As with everything, it could be nothing but coincedence, but I like playing the 'lets feel positive game!  At the moment there is nothing to prove that you aren't pregnant, so as far as I'm concerned right now, you are!  

Sarah, ofcourse you are invited!  Only thing is that I think by the way things are going, the table, chairs and barbeque will be pushed out!  I have just received yet another box!  So long as you are happy enough to be sliding down a slide, sitting on a swing, playing Wendy houses or in a jacuzzi, you should be happy


----------



## Trishy

Can I come too all the way from little old Belfast??!!  I love slides!


----------



## Red Admiral

everyone,

sorry that i have been AWOL but our internet connection has been down, just back up today.

Trishy        for test date.  I had heartburn in early pregnancy and i never get heartburn normally 


 to everyone else.  I will be back later in the week with more personals.

Red


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there!

Witters - the barbie arrangements sound great - I'll eat my burger in the jakuzzi no probs . Do M & K like playing in the packaging boxes?

Trishy - sorry - no sliding for you at the moment  As for the heartburn, I'm not sure if significant as I didn't have that until much later when pg - its so hard during 2WW not to analyse every twinge & symptom it could drive you crazy  - have you been scanning the 2WW diaries? - I have to say from my own experience that I have found the symptoms during the 2WW during -ve cycles (when taking progesterone) & +ve ones are absolutely identical - sorry if thats not much help - but do agree with Witters about staying positive & if Red had heartburn early, then could well be a good sign   . As for when to test, I have always been too scared to test early unlike these other bad girls, but thats just me, a bit of a coward. 

Red - so lovely to hear from you - are you Blooming then?  

Hope the rest of you have had a good weekend - I took DD to see Iron Man tonight - quite good, Robert Downey Jnr is very easy on the eye....

Sarah69 xx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
thought i`d come in to say morning 
got my scan today to check endo lining hopefully with them telling mye FET will be worse ways friday 
im so excited 
DP sisters coming from america to see us too which is gr8 
anyway betta go be back later 
 to you all xx
vikxx


----------



## Trishy

Good luck with your scan Vicki, I am sure you are getting excited now  

Katie - how are you?  

I am going slowly mad today.  Have a really sore head all day because I am stressing out about tomorrow!  I want to cry and scream but curl up and go quiet all at the same time!  I am sooo nervous now.  I am trying to be realistic and this is only my first attempt but it's hard to think how I will just go 'oh well' if it doesn't work


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
had me scan 
good news im ready ,start my cyclogest again tonite  
FET will be on thursday at 11 
spoke to the embryologist an we decide to thaw the embies froze on day 1 
thats all 8 being thawed   not to keen on the idea but she sed she`ll refreeze any other good ones that we dont implant 
thats leaving the 3 day six blasts in the freezer an use them as back up cos she sed they`ve started to hatch so might not make the thaw  
any way good luck trishy for tomorrow hun        
vikxx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Girls,

Hope Ur all OK.

Trishy, Good luck for testing 2Moro do u know what time Ur testing ? I will try and look in b4 work. Will be thinking   .

Canoworms, How are u Hun ?

Red, its nice to hear from u Hope Ur OK Hun.

Sarah, Nice to hear from u to how r u and charlie doing ?

Vikki, Glad scan went OK and good luck for et on Thursday. 

Well nothing to report from me AF still hasn't turned up. Why is it when u don't want her top turn up she does and then u do she doesn't. Can u all do AF dance please. Hoping she doesn't take her time to show. Think she will show up soon as i am getting spots on my face which normally happens when she is due but who knows when she will turn up eh! 

 To everyone else.

Take Care all
Katie xx


----------



## Trishy

Especially for you Katie     !!!!

Vicki - I am really pleased you have got the go ahead for FET.  Once you have them on board you will not be as worried about the number you defrosted.  I didn't realise they can be re-frozen.  in that case they threw out my extra good one (3 out of 4 survived, 2 went back in so 1 was destroyed) and it could have been frozen?

Well I just went and bought 2 tests for the morning   I am testing at 6am before DH goes to work.  I really really don't know what way it will go!  A little scared now but not as nervous as I was earlier today

Hope everyone else is ok

Check in tomorrrow

xx


----------



## meonline

Hi 

sorry for not being around, moved house a few weeks ago and it has taken me this long to get my internet back up and running.  Spent four hours on the phone to provider this morning!!! GRRR

I hope everyone is ok.  Will read up on everyone news and post again shortly.

Waiting on second period after after OHSS, not sure when I want to tackle FET!

Take care

Carly


----------



## Witters

Trishy,  I just saw your siggy  Very sorry that it didn't work out this time. Go buy some chocolate, have a long soak and pamper yourself. Remember that you did all that you could  Will be thinking of you and understand if you need to stay away for a bit. If you are still planning on going to the zoo, have a good time, hopefully that will take your mind off things (you never know  )

As for the re-freezing, as I understand it, if you have day 1 embryo's frozen, they can be re-frozen, if they are frozen later, they need to be disguarded.

Katie, hoping AF will arrive quickly for you!! 
[fly]             [/fly]

Carly, glad you are back up on theinternet! I think I would be devistatingly lost without mine!  How are you settling in? Did you move far away? Will you need to change clinics? Don't be suprised if AF doesn't show for a while, your body needs time to heal after the OHSS.

We had an appointment at the clinic yesterday to go over our options. Having Myles and Keilidh has made us realise how wonderful it is to be parents and we would love to try for another. We do however feel selfish and greedy for thinking like that, especially having gone through our traumatic journey of TTC'ing and indeed pregnancy to get them, and knowing that so many others are going through that same journey to reach that dream. We do appreciate how extremely lucky we are to have our 'ready made family' as so many passers by call it. We have been trying naturally right from the word go but knowing how my body works - or doesn't work I should say, it clearly hasn't happened for us. At this stage, we wouldn't want to go through all the stress and multiple appointments of a fresh cycle. It would be too much for all of us and a lot to expect from Myles and Keilidh. I am also sh*t scared of developing OHSS again! We were given some options. They now to an Antagonistic cycle which is much easier on the body. No re-regging and less than half my original already low doseage of FSH (I was on menopur, this would be puregon) and also half the HCG trigger. Then after day 4 of stimms, I would start an antagonist injection each day right up until about collection time. This prevents the body from trying to release any eggs (replaces the de-reg). They would also do ICSI due to past poor fertilisation rates. This does sound far less scary than a standard fresh cycle. The other option was for me to try the metformin again and see if that helps with egg quality and production. DH would also start on selenium which should help strengthen his swimmers although they are not the issue going by past analysis' but certainly can't hurt. We have decided to try with the metformin for a while and see what impact this has on our TTC'ing naturally and then review the treatment once again. As I said, we are more than happy with Myles and Keilidh and certainly don't wish to get so aggressive about it as we were before. We need to enjoy what we do have!


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Trishy, so sorry to see the news,    I'm thinking of you

Katie, AF dance                  It's typical she should be late, mine was as well

Witters, I think it's quite inspirational that you should want to try again, particularly considering what you went through to get there in the first place. 

Carly,  again, are you thinking of delaying or just getting nervous?

Vikki,  with the thaw - I hope they defrost and divide   

Red, annoying about the internet, glad to hear everything ok

Sarah, I've been thinking of going to see ironman, haven't been to the cinema for ages

 to everyone else

CD6 today, must remember to take 2nd tablet. Been fine so far. I had a headache brewing a couple of days ago but took tablets and went straight to bed. It didn't turn into anything thank goodness.

xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks girls - won't stay long as going to the zoo soon.  I am not feeling too bad as I had not got my hopes up and in a strange way it's a relief to get an answer one way of the other as the waiting is very hard indeed.  I will test again tomorrow but I can't see things changing!  

DH and I have already decided to have a holiday somewhere hot for a week to relax.

Let's just hope it's better luck next time!


----------



## Sarah69

Hey Trishy - just logged on to see how you got on with your test - so sorry hon  - you are being very stoical, but I know BFN is the worst feeling in the world  I've also had that feeling of relief as sometimes 2WW can get bit much, especially that build up up to test day - I know that nothing much will make you feel better now, but I have to say that although there have been such high success rates in this strand, I think I'm right in saying that Witters (possibly Cecilie?) are the only ones that had success with their first ever FET cycle. I know it may seem cruel, but when you finally get your miracle BFP all this will be worthwhile. Your plans to have a hol sound very sensible, you need to look after yourself & take the time to get strong again, & when you are ready you have the rest of your snowbabies waiting for you...    

Someone said , when I printed up the 100% success rate stats of the original members of this strand since I joined, that it must be a lucky strand, btu actually it is not luck - girls who fit our profiles (overstim, produce alot of eggs but develop OHSS & have to have FET cycles) have a very good prognosis for ultimate success & thats a fact  This is despite the fact that a couple of members have had male factor issues too, due to DH having had treatment for cancer.

Witters - I wish you so much luck with putting yourself through another treatment cycle - I can understand why you are a bit scared after what happenned last time, btu I am sure that with the different protocol the odds of OHSS (especially as badly as you had it) will be massively reduced. As for the Metformin - as you know it worked for me where 3 ICSIs cycles & several FETs had failed so I'm just a bit of a fan (despite it making you feel so completely & utterly pants ) - we will be here for you anyway whatever happens !

Canoworms - exciting times for you...by the way, I have to say I am very jealous of your dancing mangoes & pink elephants - I am really going to have to become a FF member!

Vikki - hope the thaw goes really well - its always a big stress   

Carly - hi there!  - what is influencing your decision of when to go for your next FET - have you had any advice?

Hi there Red & Hope 

Anyway, must go, as I do have a sinkful of dishes waiting for me... 

Sarah69 x

ps - but before I go this is for you Katie...

[fly]                                [/fly]

...hope she comes soon for you!


----------



## Avon Queen

sarah69 - thanks for being so kind  

trishy - i know how you feel i got bfn 29 april, got quite low but soon got back to normal, its hard, like being kicked when your down already, but we will get there hun   

hi to everyone else hope you are all alright im knackered im off to bed   and its only 930


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

Felling more like myself today, i felt like a zombie yesterday with a painted smile on my face.  I was cracking jokes at the zoo almost as if i was trying to over-compensate for being upset.  Well today is 14 days post transfer and official test day and it came back negative again (obviously) but we wanted to confirm it before posting off the letter to the hospital.  Now have to wait 6-12 weeks for our review appointment hopefully which will shed some light on where it went wrong.

Feeling ok today and going to take time to do stuff round the house until i go back to work on Monday, really don't want to go back!

Hope everyone else is ok.  Sorry i have lost track where everyone is at as my head has been pickled lately!!  AQ, have you got your review date yet?


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
phoned clinic today out of 8 2 didnt do anything 6 have divided but they should be on 4 cells but havent moved today  
they sed they`ll see wat happens to day an tonight an ring me in the morning to let me know whether to come in or not for FET
otherwise they might let them go to blasts but im now so scared none are going to even get passed to stsge 2cells 
if this all goes wrong then ive got my frozen blasts but then i think to my self that they wont make the thaw  
im so unhappy feeling really down an useless with the stress of it all its giving me a migraine 
just cant believe that out of 8 bloody embies none are looking to good today  
any one else have slow developing embies an been ok 
vikxx


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - yeah i got review date on bfn day at the hospital i booked it in at the time its 2nd June - so a week on monday, also telling me about FET. they said they wanted me to have 2 periods before FET and i should be on my 2nd at the time of the appointment so im hoping for another date arrangement when i go!! i live for my next appointment! Still a bit delicate emotionally but no more than i was before the BFN i guess. i cried a lot on and off for about a week but then it went. want to get cracking with another go asap. but its so frustrating because i dont know if is gonna work or not next time or if it is ever gonna work and im just p***ing in the wind!

im a bit like that with the over compensation thing you mentioned - sometimes i laugh too loud and people look as if to say "thats not that funny"!!! its weird but to laugh at all you almost have to be in histerics!!

you might feel better going back to work i dreaded it too but i felt Sooooo much better getting back to normal. im not going to take off as much time next time because it did me more harm than good

i knew i wasnt pregnant as well, but its still a nasty phone call, give yourself time to adjust hun and also your hormones maybe a bit fruity! i know mine were, takes a while to settle


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Vikki, hope today brings better news    dividing vibes

AQ, I can really relate to what you said about it working - the not knowing is definitely quite difficult to deal with, it's never a definite answer 'cause next time, could be different....

Trishy, glad to hear you feel more like yourself, it will take time and if keeping busy helps you that's a good plan.

Katie, any news on the AF?

 Witters, Sarah, Red, everyone else

Rushed off to see dentist yesterday - infection in my gum above my crown. Last time this happened was when I hit puberty, so I reckon the estrogen tablets have triggered it. Now on antibiotics to hopefully get rid of the infection - if not I'm probably going to lose it and have to have an implant. Oh joy.
Anyway, scan on Monday, sun's shining, not all bad

xx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
im officially pupo!!! 2 grade 1 embies on board    they stick  
although is it normal to have a browny bloody discharge sorry tmi but just worrying me an clinic is shut now 
thanks for all the   thoughts xx
vik


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Vikki,   hope the 2ww is going ok

Trishy, hope you're ok  

Katie, any news on the AF?

AQ, 2nd June coming up quickly, hope everything is ok

Witters, hope everything ok with you and yours

Sarah, hope everything ok with you and LOs

Red, hope you're still blooming nicely

 to everyone else

Had my lining scan today - 10/11mm. The embies are being taken out on Thurs with ET hopefully planned for Mon/Tue the following week.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

vikki75 - im not sure about the discharge but as a general guide to what people say on here it is nothing to worry about and maybe even a good sign. i had nothing like that and got bfn, so hope its good news for ya hun  

canoworms - it does my head in that i could keep going on like this forever and getting nowhere!! and its painful to actually think positive!! but i keep saying to myself ive got to think positive else how can it happen?!! im a loon, as you can see   Yeah im ready for next mondays appointment, need some action again now! Glad your scan went ok   . how thick does your lining need to be do you know?


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Trishy, I pm u hope Ur OK  

Canoworms, Glad Ur scan went OK.

Vikki, Hope the 2ww is going OK.

Avon Queen, Not long till Ur appointment now.

 to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Well AF finally showed her face on Friday and have started sniffing yippee! My AF normally last about 5-6 days but it has stopped already do u think its because of the nasal spray or not ? I have my scan on 10th June 2 weeks 2Moro.    I then have a 2nd scan 2 weeks after my 1st has anyone else had 2 scans and how soon after 2nd scan will et be ? I'm trying to think really positive but its hard and have been feeling really emotional and feel like crying all the time. I'm crying now while typing don't know what is wrong   Right i need to pull myself together.  

Take care Ladies
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick

oh sweetie dont cry        

just focus on your next scan, when your ET will be would depend on the scan picture i guess they will tell you when you go for the 2nd scan probably......

the hormones and prob the sniffing too will be playing havock with your hormones hunny thats probably why you are so emotional (whats my excuse  )

if you need to cry, let it come out, it will pass im sure


----------



## vikki75

*KATIECHICK* hun i was like that when i started stabbing  its ok hun 
girls ,
2ww going ok feeling sick but not sure think its nerves at the mo lol
(.)(.)s hurt but they do when i due a AF too lol
hope your all doing well xx
vikxx


----------



## meonline

Hi all

I hope everyone is well and I am sorry for not being able to reply too much.

Need some advice if anyone can help.  Really upset today, received an invoice for £1045 for the storage of the 6 frosties we had to freeze when I got OHSS.  DH has hit the roof as we have just moved and don't have that kind of money laying around.  He says we cannot pay it.  Obviously if we don't pay then they will get rid of the frosties which will devastate me and mean all the this has been completely worthless.  My DH is very bitter for how the clinic treated me up to my OHSS (they never really outlined the risks and the clinic has admitted that I should have been kept in when I had the 27 eggs taken out).  DH thinks I should ask for this charge or some of it to be waivered but I can't face doing that.  The clinic have been great to me (apart from when I had my eggs taken and left the clinic hardly walking and still got sent home).  

DH wants to write to the clinic to get this waivered but we agreed before we did the IVF that any left over embryos we would have frozen, however this was only on the understanding that the fresh ones did not result in a BFP.  We never got to do the fresh cycle due to the OHSS!

I was going to wait until after the summer to do the FET as I have not been ready to face it all again the last few months.  Sorry if it sounds lame but the OHSS really knocked me for six.  However DH is now saying have them put back now so we don't have to pay for the frosties.  

I know it sounds harsh but DH always worry about money (sometimes for no reason) but he doesn't realise that I went through all of that rubbish to try for us another child - all he sees is more money leaving us.  Doing the new house up is more important to him - sadly.

Does this sound expensive for embryo storage?  Do you think I should ask to pay in installments or for half a year instead of the full year?

Any advice greatly received.  so upset - Men are so awful sometimes.

I know some of you are going through at the moment and I send you lots of hugs.

Thanks all

Carly x


----------



## Witters

Can't stop long as I should ba calling round roofers - woke to a swimming pool in our kitchen yesterday following the bad weather  but needed to quickly post - 

Vikki, great news!  dischartge after transfer is fairly common.  It's a good sign as it means there is lots of blood circulating around there keeping conditions perfect   Always try to rest however if you do spot or bleed          for sticky beans!

Katie, glad the witch showed up!  Hormones are horrible things!  Try not to fight them, you need to keep them on your side 

Sarah, you always have just the right things to say.  Thank you on behalf of everyone! 

Carly, how awful!  You must be a mess right now, thinking you have nobody to turn to.  Well, you always have us  I must admit, I am partly on your hubby's side although would be wording things much more sensitively.  I would certainly call or if you prefer write to the clinic.  You had a freeze all which is totally not your fault, the least they can do is to keep them for a year.  Most clinics (definately mine) keep them for a year regardless.  Although I paid privately, not sure if you go NHS.  Regardless of that, they must have seen the OHSS potential yet still went ahead, so they must take some form of responsibility.  Go straight to the clinical director and outline your treatment in detail for them, including your OHSS side of things.  Something can be sorted out, there is no way that you can loose those frosties over such a monetary argument.  This is way more than that - emotionally and medically.  If you like, give me their number and I'll call them for you!   Tell your DH that I am disappointed in his disregard of what you went through.  He needs to appreciate you more


----------



## Witters

Oh, we had a great day yesterday.  Myles and Keilidh had lots of pressies to open and they played with it all which is great.  We got them a ride in Jeep which is remote controlled, it's brilliant!  We were doing three point turns in the living room and they looked like very relaxed drivers    They did seem to enjoy getting in and out the most though as the doors open and close with proper handles, so that's what they were doing most of the day.  They were also great at blowing out candles.  Keilidh has quite the puff!  Considering that she needed ventilating in the early days, it certainly doesn't look like it gave her any long time problems


----------



## vikki75

carly hun thats awful an to be honest my clinic charge £500 fisrt yr then 275 every other coming yr 
but i had wat you had i suffered with ohss an clinic wouldnt put my embies back in so i had 3 blasts frozen an 8 1 day frozen an because of the ohss my clinic waived the fee for the first yr an also gave me a freee cycle with fet , i think that thats alot of money an ohss is partly there fault for not keeping an eye on you better !! may be you could see about moving your frosties to a different clinc?! 
my heart goes out to you hun xx 

myself i feeling terrible really sicky (.)(.)s really hurt an got water infection !! all good though cos hopefully there all symptoms of pg    
vikxx


----------



## meonline

Thanks both for your reply.  Panic over.  Spoke to my fertility nurse yesterday and she said that it has been sent to me in error and contact the business manager to have it rectified!  I said that I thought this was terrible and that I had been stressing about this for two weeks!  She was (sort of) sympathetic but really annoyed me.  I was so worried that if I called them they were going to say "no you have to pay it!!" and then I might have lost it!

Thanks Witters for your email - it made me contact my nurse there and get it sorted.  I hope your "flood" has been sorted.

Vikki75 - thanks also.  Seems my clinic is pricey.  I think if we do keep the frosties for over a year then I will deffo move them.     that this a   for you!!  I felt terrible when I fell with my son and my boobs were really tender.  Lots and lots of luck to you!

Looks like I will be waiting until Sept to do my FET as they want me to do a blood test on day 23 of this cycle which is mid June before they will decide on medicated or natural.  I go on holiday to Spain end of August and I would be nervous about flying if I am lucky enough to get a BFP - can't risk it!  This is fine with me, means I can chill out over the summer (have the odd vino) and start again in Sept.  Sounds strange but that is when I did the cycle with my son so it seems right.

Thanks all again - not sure what I would do sometimes without this site.

Carly


----------



## Mustard

remember me ... well some of you might do.  Some new faces since I was last on. 

Sorry I've not been around but we've been having a break from trying and then my Mum had a big stroke at Christmas - anyway we did a fresh cycle and I've pleased to say on Monday I finally got a .  It's early days and I'm battling OHSS again  .  I had it before transfer but managed to keep it under control but since 11 dpos it's returned and quite badly - I'm fighting going into hospital.  Anyway I know you girls understand - any tips greatly received!!!!!

Red - good to see you got a  sorry I missed it hon but I really haven't been here. 

Sarah and Witters hope you and your babbas are doing well.

Mustard
x


----------



## Witters

Mustard, that's great news!  Many congratulations to you and Hubby!  Many sticky vibes to your gorgeous, hatching blasts!  Love their very first pictures, they are very clear.  We were never able to get pictures of them as embryo's.  Sorry to hear about your mum   I hope she has made a good recovery.

Thanks for asking about us, we're all fine.  They just turned two on Monday, still in shock at how quickly that time has passed!  They are truly gorgeous and we are totally loving being a family.  I'm sure you will love that feeling too in 8 or so months time!  I hope you are able to check in to keep us posted with how you are!  Good luck!


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Mustard, congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy

Vikki,  and 

Carly, glad to hear the clinic turned out alright

Witters, glad to hear your two had a good day

 to everyone else

Defrost report: 4 have survived from the 9 - so not good thawing results. We are still taking to blast - so may end up with nothing, I'll keep you posted.

xx


----------



## vikki75

canoworms - good luck hun xx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Girls,

Canoworms, Good luck Hun hope everything goes OK.  

Mustard,   on Ur  .

Witters, Hope the twins had a nice birthday. Hope Ur all OK and hope u got the kitchen sorted out.

Carly, Glad u got the clinic sort Hun.

Vikki, Hope Ur water infection goes soon.  

 to everyone and their little ones hope Ur all OK.

Nothing to report from me just been busy working and working. Since i have started d/r i have put on some weight and u can really tell with my last tx i put on some weight but no as much as this time as anyone else put on weight while d/r ?

Take care all 
Kt xx


----------



## vikki75

*KATIECHICK* water infections gone although couldnt sleep last night due to being so hot! i was burning up ! then when i did get to sleep around 4 2 hrs later dp woke me up asking if i wanted tea!!! well you can imagine my reply lol!
constantly feel sick but dont no wat it is dont really think its any sort of symtom yet to early aint it !! i don`t know lol
hows everyone else ?? ok i hope xxxxxx
vikxx


----------



## Witters

Worms, I hope that those four that you do have are very strong and get to blast.  It must be so hard waiting, but we're right behind you!  Good Luck! 

Sorry, can't stop!


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Vikki,  

Katie, hope your d/r going ok

Trishy, hope you're ok   

Thanks for all the supportive messages

Only 1 divided overnight - still holding out till tomorrow though

xx


----------



## Witters

Dividing thoughts for your frostie Worms!  When is transfer set to be?  I really am routing for you!


----------



## vikki75

worms hun mine were really slow dividers too but then they soon moved there butts into gear lol xx good luck hun xx     
vikxx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all and hope u don't mind me not doing any personals. This is a me post sorry.

I have a question about my AF I came on my period on Friday 23rd may and it lasted 3 days i haven't bleed all week but today have had a bit off a bleed but nothing now. Do u ladies think its due to me d/r I'm on syneral ? nasal spray i remember when my cycle was abandoned and i stop all the drugs i had a similar period. I'm just a bit worried about it. 

I don't think it helps that i have done 15 days at work without a day off and my sil has had a baby girl on Wednesday and have 5 people around me who are pregnant and that is stressing me out and have been crying so much.

Hope It's nothing to worry about.

Take care Ladies
Kt xx


----------



## Witters

Awww, sorry that you are tired and stressed at the moment, plus have babies and pregnancy everywhere you look   You totally deserve a bit of a 'me post'.  As for the bleed, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  You are still at the beginning of your cycle so it's probably just a final clear out.  The de-regging drugs could be causing it.  Mention it to your clinic on Monday, but for now, I wouldn't worry.  I remember on treatment, my cycles were very different to my natural cycles throughout them, so it's not only you


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Katie, hope you're feeling a bit more positive today

Vikki,  

Witters, thanks, hope all ok with you and yours

 to everyone else

We had ET today, one OK and one ropey - didn't ask about cell number or grade. Although we wanted to go to blast we didn't really have enough embies for natural selection, so there seemed little point on waiting and the clinic were very keen. I haven't energy left to be positive - OTD 12 June to confirm what I already know

xx 
OTD is June 12.


----------



## katiechick

Thanks Witters, Have calmed down a bit now but saw my other pg sil today its so hard to see others around u pg and not u. I'm trying so hard to push it at the back of my mind but its not easy will just try and relax about it all easier said then done eh!

Canowroms, Try and stay positvie I know its easier said then done but please try Hun.  

Hello to everyone else

Take care
Katie
xx


----------



## vikki75

wormy hun , think   i know its hard cos i trying to do the same   miracles can happen hun xx
vikx


----------



## Witters

canoworms said:


> I haven't energy left to be positive - OTD 12 June to confirm what I already know


You really aren't feeling positive are you?  No reason to think you are out just yet! My two were poor quality so much so that I had to beg them to freeze them due to OHSS as I couldn't do the fresh transfer. They kept saying that they shouldn't freeze them as they wouldn't survive the thaw - they did. Then they wouldn't stick - they both did. Then they may not continue - they both did! If you like, I will be the positive one for you. There is no way this early on that I can even consider that you are not going to continue being pregnant past June the 12th! Sticky vibes!


----------



## Witters

Hi Vikki!  How are you?  You are in the hardest part now, so thinking      for you too!


----------



## vikki75

witters hun im good thanx   feeling tired but got bad af pains but keeping an open mind for thursday   its a pos but if not then going to move on in life an try again in the winter with my 3 frostie blasts i have   xxxx
how are you xx


----------



## Avon Queen

i know its easier to think negative as theres not such a "fall" if its a no, but having just done that myself and getting a no, you are still gutted, so im going to be as positive as i can be next time, it cant do any harm can it?...........if you believe in it it may come true?


just a thought, thought it may help, fingers crossed for ya girls


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Vikki,    for Thursday

AQ, hope it went well today

Witters, thanks for keeping my positivity

Trishy, hope you're ok  

KatieC, hope the d/r ok - have you had your scan yet?

 to everyone else

Spent the day in bed, had a migraine. Got tomorrow off and then it's back to work. I've not been doing anything - so hopefully have given them the best chance that I could.

xx


----------



## Trishy

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been so quiet.  I have taken a complete break from the website for the last couple of weeks and probably will continue to do so until I start treatment again.  I did however want to pop on to say hello and to wish everyone well on their progress.

Katie - I hope you are feeling a little better.  Sounds like you could do with a break and if needs be get a sick line from the doctor to get a week off work. 

Canoworms - don't dare let me hear you being negative the day after ET!  It's not over by a long shot so try to think positive if possible.  I do understand you are nervous but stranger things have happened with those quality of eggs and there is no reason you are not going to become pregnant so chin up!  

Vikki - good luck for Thursday  

Sorry not many personals but just wanted a quick hello and I sincerely hope everyone is well.  I am hanging in there.  I booked a holiday for 21st July to Gran Canaria for a week as our hospital closes every year for the whole of July so I know I can't be called for any appointments.  I am still waiting for my review appointment to tell me what went wrong and I should get that 6-12 weeks after negative result so still a while yet.  Not sure whether it is 3 or 4 cycles I need to wait before I am allowed to try again but am pretty sure it will be nearly Christmas before I get the eggs in again.  This is all too slow for my liking!! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Trishy, Good to see u back. Hope Ur OK Hun. Not long till Ur Holiday and hope u and DH have a nice time.

Canoworms, Hope Ur feeling better Chick.

Nothing to report from me. Have got my scan next Tuesday cant wait to get the first scan out the way. I'm feeling OK a bit stressed. I was thinking of having some time off work but someone else is off sick but will see how i am in a couple of days.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Speak soon 
Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya all

canoworms  - yeah appointment went well thanks, even scanned me and im having another scan friday and ET in 2 weeks! having natural FET. its all go again! feel better now im getting started again, if a little over excited/stressed  

trishy - i had a break after my bfn, was under a huge black cloud for a while. hope you get your review appointment soon and you enjoy some nice relax time in gran canaria & get some nice sun on your bones  


katiechick - hope it goes fast till tuesday scan and all goes well, im bit stressed too, but its exciting though as well?!!! (i think!) cant someone else cover you? ah workings such a pain isnt it


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Vikki,  for tomorrow  

AQ, glad the consult went well, hope all goes well with the FET cycle   

Trishy, good to see you back, hope you have a great holiday and that they don't make you wait too long before you try again

Witters, how's everything going? Are you still thinking of doing tx again?

Katie,  for your scan next week

 to everyone else

I'm back to work and returning to normal, my head is still a bit twingy but I'm not taking anything for it. I've made sure that there are a lot of things happening before 12 June, so off out tonight, Theatre on Sunday, exhibition on Monday, out again next Wednesday. 
I'm sorry was I so negative earlier on - I think I had too many disappointments one after the other. I should be able to cope with the outcome next week whatever it may be.
Nothing else to report

xx


----------



## Witters

Here are some birthday pics finally!

They are fascinated by the helium balloons. We had a kit and so they chose their balloon and watched it come to life!








Unwrapping their remote controlled Jeep - only Myles was too impatient and couldn't wait to get in!








Checking it out - keilidh does get a look in later...








Keilidh unwrapping another present - Myles watches on as he is way too busy!








Looks like he is pleased with Daddy's choice of car!








Finally, he helps out...








Their Roary Cake that Grandad cleaverly made








Their Peppa cake that he also made. We wanted something that we could cut without upsetting them, so decided on Grandpa Pig's boat but still with Peppa and her family - which didn't stay on the boat for long!








Keilidh blowing out her candles








Myles blowing out his candles








MMmmmmmm! This cake is as yummy as it looks!


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls can i join you all?

My name is Tracy and i am having my tx at the GRI in Glasgow, i had my 1st IVF cycle in October and they collected 25 eggs but i ended up with OHSS so my e/t wasn't allowed to go ahead.  From the 25 eggs 18 of them fertilised, but due to the embies being quite fragmented they said i have to thaw 6 at a time to chose the best 2 so i had enough embies in storage for 3 natural FET cycles.  I had my 1st cycle in February which resulted in a BFN  , my 2nd attempt last month was cancelled as i started spotting the day before my transfer so now i am on attempt no 3.  I normally get my surge on day 11 which was today but i had my bloods done this morning and it was neg- so i have to go back again tomorrow, so fingers crossed it is detected tomorrow so my e/t can go ahead on Friday otherwise i will be cancelled again for another month as the GRI do not do e/t over the weekend.

Tracyxx


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Vikki  for today  

Witters, great photos, does the remote control car mean they don't actually drive it? Looks nicer than mine!

Tracy,  for detecting your surge

 to everyone else

Nothing to report, back to normal self now. I can't believe test day is only 7 days away already. Getting through it by small milestones. Lunch out today, theatre on Sunday, exhibition Monday, night out Wednesday - I should get something in for afterwards too.....hmm something else to look forward to, right off to plan that now.

xx


----------



## Witters

Hi and welcome Tracy!  Best of luck detecting that surge!  Sounds like a natural FET is just as stressful if not more so than a medicated FET.  Keep us posted!

Worms, sounds like you are doing everything great!  Little things to focus on every step of the way.  Hoping for very positive things to happen this time next week!

The car is parental remote control.  They can still steer but is overrun by the control. As they grow, you can switch it so they can drive it.  There are stop and go pedles too!  I tell you, I wouldn't mind driving it either!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls tested today an got a confused result !!  
maybe my eyes playing tricks but got the faintest of faintest of lines so now im confused , so called the clinic an they told me to test again over the weekend if its the same go in monday an have blood done
i think it maybe my eyes or the test strip but my daughter (15) sed she could sort of see it to so theres still hope i suppose xx
wormy how you doing chick  
vikxx


----------



## Witters

Ohhhh!  Fingers crossed for a late implanter Vikki!  If they implant late, it may take an extra day or so to get a positive result.  Sounds very hopeful though!  Still pregnant until proven otherwise!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Vikki...sound like it could be good news .same happened to me ( such a feint line i thoght i was imagining it  ).... one of the girls on here told me to try a CLEARBLUE digital test ..... 

I really hope its positive for you ......

Witters ....i love the photos .....how lovely .& great that your thinking of more tx....wish i could pursuade Dh to go again ... 

Hope everyone is ok ...

Love hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, do you have any recent photos of your two?  I bet they too have grown so much!  For now, I'm just trying metformin.  Going through another IVF cycle, even if it is a simpler version than before is not right at this moment in time.  We need to concentrate on Myles and Keilidh, not fretting over a potential new baby, especially if it's a negative cycle.  We don't want any regrets, you know?  If nothing's happened by the time they start school, that is when we will seriously think about it as we can try to arrange appointments etc when they are there.


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Just a really quick update because i am actually out visiting friends tonight so i have just hijacked their laptop quickly to give you an update.

My bloods where negative again today, the lab technician's said they where all really shocked as looking at my bloods from yesterday they where sure i was going to surge today and they where all set on doing my e/t on saturday.  I have to go back again tomorrow morning but to be honest i really don't see the point because if the surge arrives tomorrow they my cycle is definately cancelled as they can't do the e/t on a sunday, but i will go anyway and pray the test is negative again tomorrow as if it stay negative until sunday then i can have my e/t on monday, but i'm not holding my breath as i'm starting to get my usual e/w mucus i get around ovulation (sorry tmi  ) and i'm never that lucky  .

I will let you know how things go tommorrow, just pray now my surge holds off until Saturday!!
Tracyxx


----------



## Witters

How frustrating Tracy!  You never know, all this stress about wether your surge will fit around the weekend closure might just delay it so you can have transfer early next week   Atleast, I hope that's what your body is thinking   Hope you had a good time last night!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
thanks for all the kind words#
i tested gain today an no line so im coming to terms now its a bfn for me 
going to try with my frozen blasts after xmas unless dp wants to go sooner 
vikxx


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone,

Vikki, so sorry to read your news,    thinking of you.  with your blasts

Tracey  for today, hope you're not surging today

 Witters, Hope, Trishy, eveyone else

It's coming up for the weekend at last, not sure what I'm upto tomorrow, I might be doing some baking.

Have a great weekend everyone 

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

tracy -hi mate, im having natural fet in early stages at moment.......jesus thought it was supposed to be easier as no drugs?   !!! hows it going? fingers crossed for ya   

canoworms - hope time goes fast for ya till test date      


vikki75- sorry hun, that was a bit cruel that test wasnt it, this is so hard, we all want it so bad. i know its hard and hope you feel like smiling again soon


----------



## Witters

Tracy, Horray!!  I see your are Pregnant until proven otherwise!!  Snuggle in tight little ones!  

Vikki,   Sorry to hear that test was a rotten one  I was hoping for a better result with your next rest - as was everyone 

Avon, love the quote in your siggy, very true!

Worms, how did the baking go?  Is the every little step working well still?


----------



## canoworms

Hi Everyone,

Witters, didn't get to do any in the end, spent a couple of hours trying to find a reclaim yard only to arrive just as it was shutting

Tracy  

Katie, hope everything is going ok   

AQ,  hope you're ok

 to everyone else

We had a great time in London and so lucky with the weather. The show was laugh out loud funny, so a real tonic for the pair of us. The King Tut exhibition was fab, spent about 3 hours looking at artifacts that are so old it's hard to get your mind around it.
Anyway this evening's excitement is finishing off a baby shawl for one of my clinc buddies - I had a wool related emergency in the shape of a shortage. Luckily have now sourced some more! I've got until Thurs to finish it off as I'm seeing her then.

xx


----------



## katiechick

Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK today. The weather is lovely here.  

Witters, The photos are lovely bet they both keep u busy and hope Ur all OK.

Canoworms, Glad u had a nice wk end and hope Ur OK.

Tracy, Glad Ur pupo Hope Ur OK Hun.

I had my 1st scan 2day and everything is OK so i can start progynova 2day and have got to have another scan in 2 wks time. The nurse said we have 3 blast and 5 that are not. I didn't realise we had 3 blast I'm so chuffed with that. Will keep u all updated with everything.

 To everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Take care
Kt xx


----------



## vikki75

hi everyone  
got my AF today really heavy an lots of big clots sorry tmi but is this normal??


----------



## Witters

Vikki, I'm sure everything is fine, AF's can vary so much after treatment.  Just keep an eye on it and call the clinic for advice if you are not happy about it.  It does make me wonder however if you implanted but didn't progress, hence the confusing test result you had?  Something we will never know unfortunately.


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Tracey  

Vikki, sorry that the witch got you    hope it eases up soon

Katie, thicky vibes   

AQ, hope you're ok

Witters, hope you're ok

 to everyone else

Finished my shawl last night - so they both went in the wash and they are drying today for tomorrow. I was determined to get it finished so did stay up a bit later than normal. Tonight I will be watching the apprentice. Then big breakfast tomorrow and straight off to the clinic. Results won't be in until after lunch. 
Thanks for all the support everyone - I'll update you tomorrow

xx


----------



## Witters

Glad you got your shawl finished, I bet she will love it!  Knitted stuff is always lovely and not seen much these days.  I always had comments about things that my two had that their Nan had knitted.  Enjoy the Apprentice, I watch it too.  Should be an interesting final.  I bet Claire wins...

Fingers crossed for tomorrow!  Will be awaiting your post with anticipation!  I hope you get a very positive result!  How are you feeling?


----------



## canoworms

Hi Witters, I feel totally normal, physically very good. 

Mentally I'm preparing for the worst - I have my strategy in place. I will ring them for the result - I won't have it 'sprung' on me. I've learnt that lesson from Friday's debacle. I had to spend all day at work trying to keep it together. Just to make sure the mobile is going off once I've had the blood test done. I'm seeing my clinic buddy straight after - so poor thing could get an emotional wreck on her hands.

Apprentice - I think Alex could get it, though I'm not keen on him to win 

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

canoworms - praying, crossing toes & fingers for tomorrow


----------



## Witters

Worms, did you enjoy the Apprentice?  I was suprised at Lee winning, thought for sure he would go with Claire out of the final two.  
Thinking of you today!


----------



## canoworms

Morning everyone,

Blood test done - they've told me to ring at 2:30 - which is a bit late, I was hoping for 1:30 cause that's when I'm having lunch, so I might ring early and see if it's in.

The Apprentice, I know, Lee - he did well. I reckon Claire will get a flood of job offers now.

I'll be back on later when the news is in.

xx


----------



## Witters

I will be logging back in later...  I hope you can get earlier results as we may be out later this afternoon.  Regardless, I will be thinking of you!  I hope your day has plenty of things to occupy yourself with!!


----------



## Witters

Just checking in to see if there is any news... *fingers crossed*


----------



## canoworms

Witters, you're so sweet  


It wasn't meant to be I'm afraid BFN. I really knew it too - the whole thing has been a bust since the over stimulation. As Sarah69 said, it was very unlikely to work on the first go.

At least I can now draw a line under it - closure and look to what we're upto next. 

I still have my NHS go - appt in July, goodness knows where we are on the list.

xx


----------



## katiechick

Canoworms, I'm so sorry to hear Ur news.   U sound positive about Ur nhs app in July.

Katie xx


----------



## Witters

Awwww  Really sorry Worms   You are being very brave and looking to the future.  It seems that your every little step approach has really helped you deal with this whole experience.  I look forward to stalking you again in July!   For now, many hugs to you and DH and enjoy a little tipple of something nice tonight


----------



## Mustard

Canoworms - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time  

Mustard
x


----------



## vikki75

wormie hun   so sorry hun but   for your next cycle to go good an you never know we might be cycling together dp wants to go again , see wat the clinic say on tuesday xxx
vikxx


----------



## Trishy

Canoworms - I just had to log on to say how sorry I am.   I know exactly how you feel and even though it's only the first try I bet with it being cancelled after EC it feels like you have gone through it all twice, well that's how I felt anyway and I am sure everyone else on here knows what I mean.  I really hope you can find the strength to carry on but it is not over by a long shot.  Maybe I will also be there with you for the next cycle.  I think it may be starting around end August for my NHS try too.  

Take care of yourself and try to focus on something else for the next couple of months.  The thought of wearing a bikini on a packed beach works for me!  

I really wish it had been a different result for you


----------



## canoworms

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.

I've been very sad today, but I will brighten up.

Had a look at my NHS appt - would you credit it - slap in the middle of our trip to Eurodisney I got it into my mind it was the 10 July it wasn't - the 30th. I have managed to get an earlier cancellation - how long it will stay I don't know. I've been waiting for this appt since 24th Dec, when they first cancelled it.
I've got the name and number of someone to ring on Monday to find out if we are even on the waiting list yet.

Stopped the meds had 2 glasses of wine - that probably wasn't the best idea ever, cause got dehydrated and felt sick - I'm such a lightweight   , or maybe it was the big chinese and big packet of Revels as pudding....

anyway, onwards and upwards

Hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

canoworms - im so sorry hun, its not long since my bfn and i got very down and withdrawn  
im off again already on the 2ww had 2 embies in today. its only 8 weeks since my bfn and im off again! think i must be mad  trying to be positive but its so hard

hope the dark cloud lifts for you soon and you get your appointment sorted.


----------



## Witters

Good luck Avon!

Worms, I hope you masnage to sort out your appointment.  I join you in the ligtweight group, I can't take any alcohol these days!


----------



## Avon Queen

me too, half a lager and i get aunt sally cheeks


----------



## canoworms

Hi Everyone,

Witters, AQ, I'm glad I'm not alone - I go the most unattractive shade of red

Hope everyone else is OK

I've had the most annoying news. Rang up to check on the waiting list and if we were on it. No apparently. The appt I had way back on 24th Dec was to sign papers to put us on the waiting list. This was cancelled by them and rearranged for Feb, only when they rearranged it - they gave me the wrong appt to the wrong thing. The letter stated bring sample and DH. So I cancelled the Feb one because I was still full of post tx drugs after the OHSS and didn't want to skew any tests. Thankfully this has now been discovered and they are rushing us in tomorrow morning to do the paperwork. They estimate the wait to be 12 months. So fingers crossed we make it onto the list tomorrow.
What a 'mare. The consultant said to me particularly that time was a pressing and to get me on the list quick - ermmm....

xx


----------



## Witters

How frustrating Worms!  in a way, I'm glad I don't qualify for a NHS go, atleast I know where I stand.  Good luck for tomorrow, hopefully from now on, it will all go as it should.


----------



## Avon Queen

canoworms - what a 'mare. why is nothing ever straight forward?. At least its sorted now.    if we keep perserveering (thats spelt wrong!) we SHOULD get somewhere eventually


----------



## Trishy

Hi girls

I am now back online and feeling more myself!  It has been a 3 week break since BFN and feels like a lifetime away from FF!!

Worms - what a mightmare.  The system is awful here too with admin mistakes left right and centre but I am glad you are getting it sorted now 

Avon Q - can't believe you are on 2WW again already.  I sincerely hope you get brilliant news.  I have everything crossed for you  

Hi everyone else - hope you are all well.  How are you also Katiechick?

Well I got my review yesterday and there is nothing he could really say about why it didn't work.  He said everything went well at each stage so it's just bad luck.  Our NHS turn will be here in 2 months but ironically we are going to delay it and have another private FET first.  The doc explained that as I have more than 5 frosties in the freezer that I am only entitled to FET through the NHS and not the full ICSI (invoving EC etc).  However if I have one private FET first and then only have 3 frosties left then if I need to use my NHS try I will be entitled to the full ICSI treatment.  If I do fall pregnant with this private try however then I will remain at the top of the NHS list and can again be entitled to the full ICSI treatment for baby number 2.

It was an extremely hard decision as it means putting off something I have so desperately waited for 3 years to come round but I think it makes sense in the long run.  FET is only £1000 and ICSI is £3500 so it's not a figure to be taken lightly.  The waiting list is only 3/4 months so it's not too bad.  I just hope it's the right decision.

The doc said that if I want more than one child which I do then the answer is easy enough because I will be using the NHS try no matter what and might as well benefit from the full treatment.  Also if I get lots of eggs from it then I only need to pay for FETs in future and not the full ISCI for a while anyway.

I really hate that money is an issue but I do have to think with my head and not my heart when making such serious decisions.

Do you think I have made the right decision girls?


----------



## Witters

Hey Trishy!  Great to have you back!  I think you have made the right decision, it all makes total sense to me.  Hopefully your frosties will work out this time and it's great that you can hold your NHS go for number two!  I'm sorry that this means that you have had to put that 'something' on hold, I hope you will be able to do it at some point in the future.  You have me all intrigued now! 

Worms, how did you get on?


----------



## canoworms

Hi everyone, 

Trishy, glad to see you're recovering - I think it sounds like the decision I would have made too.

AQ  

Witters, hope you're ok

Forms got sent off today - we signed the papers with the consultant the other day. She was very apologetic for the mistake - not that it helps at all. I did get a bit upset as she took the fate approach - these things happen for a reason. The only reason I could think of for 6 months of my precious fertility being wasted was to ensure everything is totally knackered by the time we get to the top of the list. Anyway - we had to get other forms signed, copies of test results and photos done, so that's it now - we wait.
I've just had a friend back from the Czech republic, we're seriously looking at them as well. We've also got to go back to our clinic for our review consult - see what they have to say for themselves. So the towel has not been thrown in just yet.

Have a great weekend everyone, I'm off to Sheffield to meet up with my family

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks for all the vibes   im hormonal and tired going to bed   very ratty as gotta go into work 2moro!! test day weds and im losing my marbles completely


----------



## Trishy

Witters - I have obviously not been very clear and confused you!!  That 'something' that I have been waiting 3 years for and had to put off is  reaching the top of the NHS list!!  We will reach the top in 2 months time but are going to have to put it on hold and wait 4 months instead for this private attempt first!  It's ironic that we waited this long to reach the top of the list then when we finally get there we tell them to put it on hold!!


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - you need to do whats right for you, the nhs one isnt going anywhere at least youve got past the v long 3 year wait on that!!

yeah i know its not long (8wks) since my Bfn, find out weds if its another bfn or not. im not sure how i will cope with 2 bfns in 8 weeks!!! whos idea was that?? (that'll me mine then  ) ah well in for a penny, in for a pound!!


----------



## Trishy

AQ - I wish you all the best for your test, I know you are scared but try to think positive thoughts.  I can't believe it has only been 8 weeks since the last one.  We have to wait for 3 AFs before we allowed to try again.  Sometimes I think it's just to give them more time to fit in as many people as possible and make as much money out of us as they can!! Oh well roll on September!


----------



## Witters

Trishy said:


> Witters - I have obviously not been very clear and confused you!! That 'something' that I have been waiting 3 years for and had to put off is reaching the top of the NHS list!! We will reach the top in 2 months time but are going to have to put it on hold and wait 4 months instead for this private attempt first! It's ironic that we waited this long to reach the top of the list then when we finally get there we tell them to put it on hold!!


Doh!  I get it now! It will all work out


----------



## Trishy

Witters it must be all that kids TV going to your brain cells!!


----------



## Witters

Oh, don't!  We went to see Peppa Pig at Paultons Park yesterday, it was heaving with people.  We did get to see her though, which they absolutely loved.  I will get DH to scan the picture and post it.  All day long it was various Peppa tunes over the speakers.  The kids all loved it but by the end of the day, it drove us crazy, especially when they wanted to watch their Peppa DVD in the car! 

We have invested in a hot tub, which is great!  As it heats the water to 40C it is not only a great way for DH and I to relax in the evenings, but also a great swimming pool for M&K!  We have just got out of it after playing with sinkers.  They simply love to blow bubbles as they sink into the water to retrieve them.  It is also just big enough to get a few swim strokes in (for them, not us!) which makes it interesting to watch them decide what they want to do and do it, rather than do what us or the instructor say to do.


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Just a quick post from me sorry. I have got my 2nd baseline scan 2Moro so will let u all know how it goes and hopefully i will find out when et will be. Will catch up with u all 2Moro.

Have a nice night

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

ooh katiechick best of luck for 2moro hope you have some embies snuggling in soon


----------



## Witters

Good luck Katie!!


----------



## Trishy

Hi Katiechick

How did you get on?  I really hope you have good news and are on your way to ET very soon.


----------



## Witters

Just checking in on Katie.  Hope you can post soon!


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK. 

Trishy, How r u Hun. Hope u have made the right decision for Ur self Hun.  

Canoworms, Hope u had a nice time in Sheffield with Ur family.

AQ, Good luck for testing. It is today isn't it. Hope i haven't missed it. Don't think i have gone completely crazy just yet.  

Witters, Thanks for thinking of me. Hope u and lo's are OK.

 To everyone else hope Ur all doing OK.

Well my news is that ET will be on Monday. If our embie thaw OK. The nurse told us we only have 3 embie frozen not the 8 we were told so that got me a bit mad. Had a bad day yesterday with people at work. Someone made a comment about me being of sick when i had ohss (she doesn't know about ivf) I didn't say anything to her but wished i did but nevermind its over with now. I cried when i got home from the hospital and still feel upset and i don't know why. DH has been fab and he really tries to make me feel better but i just want to cry. Sorry for having a moan.

I stop my nasal spray tonight and start the   Bullets tomorrow not looking forward to them. Things we have to do.

Anyway thats my moan for the day hope Ur all OK.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Witters

Glad all is set to go on Monday Katie!  That's unfair that they didn't update you on your frostie number. I too had three frosties and all three survived the thaw, so you still have a very good chance     to the woman at work!  You were honestly sick, not pulling a fast one that many, many other people do.  If only she knew quite what you went through   Have a good cry, sometimes you need to let your emotions flow before you can think clearly and find a way forward.  You are full of hormones at the moment, so don't be too hard on yourself   Enjoy the  bullets!  Invest in some new undies so you can use all your old one's now - they are messy things!  Remember to lay down for as long as you can afterwards, invest in some wet wipes to keep beside your bed to save having to get up and wash your hands   or else do a 'Cecilie' (an original poster) who had disposable goves and cut a finger off each day!


----------



## katiechick

Thanks Witters. Will buy some wet wipes and see how i get on. Will keep u all updated with what happens.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Witters

You didn't fancy the glove thing then?   Good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## katiechick

No, cant quiet see myself with the gloves somehow.  

xx


----------



## Trishy

Oh Katie that's great news.  I'm so excited for you.  

I can't believe you were under the impression you have 8 embies and now it's only 3, what is their excuse for not telling you the truth??  

Anyway, try not to let that or the girl in work annoy you and try to concentrate on ET now.  Nothing else matters right now and you want to be in as calm a place as possible for the next 2 weeks.

Regarding those lovely pessaries I wore panty liners and changed them throughout the day so I could still wear my nice kniclkers and felt fresh all day.  But then again maybe you are going in the back door and not the front door??   I went in the front and found them no problem and didn't notice any discomfort at all. But either way they will be fine and personally I prefer them to the nasal spray!

AQ - I have everything crossed for you.  I too have lost track of the days so hope I am not too late in wishing you well?    

Getting ready for a dinner party on Saturday and going for chicken jalfrezi, naan bread, salad, rice and popodoms finished off with pavlova MMMMmmmmmmmmm!!   Then going to get sloshed and try not to throw up my lovely cooking!   Only joking, 2 glasses of wine finished me off these days so not planning on a hangover.  Too old for all that now!


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy,

Thanks for Ur message.

All the nurse said was they tried to take all 8 embies to blast but only 3 were good they didn't even tell us that. So since having ohss i was thinking we had 8 but just 3 which is OK.

I have to take the pessaries through the back door. Before i had ohss i took them but because i wasn't well the thought of them and feel of them made me sick so I'm hoping i will be OK this time. 

Well DH is taking me out for dinner tonight so better get ready. Oh what a lovely DH i have.  

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick

cant believe they didnt update you on the embies thats discusting! 

surely the front door would be preferable?? i tried to do the pessaries through back door and nearly got me finger stuck and wasnt sure what i was doing??!!!! 

taking them to blast makes them stronger doesnt it, more developed n stuff, sending a million positive vibes hun


----------



## Witters

Avon, how can you get a BFP and not mention it in your post?! I am quietly saying congratulations until I get the full story.  I hope looking at your siggy though that it is good news!


----------



## Trishy

Avon Queen - tell all!!  Maybe you don't want to talk about it and that's fine but huge congratulations from me xxx


----------



## Witters

Avon, hope you're OK?


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya girls im fine, dont worry! just didnt want to "brag" about my bfp, i know im daft, but feel guilty about it. and im also scared stiff cause my last pregnancy was 3 years ago and i miscarried at 6 weeks. im about 4 weeks now and my first blood test was fine but im still knicker checking!!! feel like if i get too excited and tell everyone i will loose my buba  

please dont think im an ungrateful cow either! im just scared thats all, i am happy obviously  .


----------



## Trishy

Hi AQ - well I am going to be excited for you!!      I understand you being nervous as it's early days but miracles really do happen and you will get through the next few weeks fine, i just know it.  Once you get your first scan you can really relax and enjoy it but if you would rather not talk about it until then that's fine too.  Ooooh I really am so happy for you!   One in a long line I hope!

Talk soon - off to Tescos to get food for dinner party then hopefully seeing a bit of the Hothouse Flowers tonight in an open air concert near our house.  But then again may be too drunk to leave the house!!


----------



## katiechick

Trishy,

Hope u have a nice dinner party and hope u don't get to drunk.  
And hope the concert is good thats if Ur not to drunk!  

Katie xx


----------



## Witters

avon, I'm so happy that things are ok!  Many congratulations!  As every pregnancy, we need to take it one day at a time, but for now, enjoy it!  Woohooo!  Well done!  Stick, embies, Stick - and STAY!!!


----------



## Avon Queen

trishy - thanks hun   Enjoy your concert & dinner party  im having garlic and mushroom chicken with pots and veg then pralines and cream hagen darz (or however u spell) mmmm

witters - thats dead sweet you being worried about me - i just feel like locking myself in a room on my own for 9 mnths till its all ok (obviously with access to FF!) i guess thats no surprise. dont feel that different to usual really so that does make it harder to believe, just mild af like pains

katiechick - hiya mate


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Sorry no personals will try in the week.

Well I'm pupo! Had ET 2day 1 blast transfered and feel OK. Test date is 9th July. 10 days past transfer. DH and my sister said I'm not allowed to do any hpt! So i need to take my mind off it. Yeah right. Is there anything i should not do I know no heavy lifting but anything else i should avoid ?

Take care all
Katie xx


----------



## Trishy

Yipppeeeee     Great news Katie - well done on being PUPO and enjoy every second!

I asked the doctor the same question but he said there really is nothing you can do.  He said (in his very sarcastic tone) that it is better not to lie in bed for 2 weeks because you would probably get a blood clot and die so it's better to keep active!!  I tell you, it took a while to get used to his humour!

Seriously though I have everything crossed for you and just do all activities in moderation and enjoy being lifted and laid!  You deserve a great result


----------



## katiechick

Hi Trishy,

Thanks Hun. How r u ? Hope Ur OK. I   at Ur post about the Dr bit. I could just imagine the Dr saying.

Only 8 days to go. DH has just come home to see if i am OK. He is a hgv driver so he can come home when he is not busy but i wasn't expecting him to.

Hope everyone is OK.

Take care all 
Katie xx


----------



## Trishy

All is well Chez Trishy thanks! To be honest I am just counting down the days until our holiday (3 weeks yesterday!) and concentrating on looking forward to that.  Once we get back I will start to get my head back into treatment mode but until then I just want to relax and forget about my troubles.  Saying that I still want to see how my buddies on here are doing!  You are lucky you only have to wait 10 days before testing. We have to wait 14 days and have to test at home ourselves then phone the hospital with the result.  It's a long 2 weeks believe me.  

Are you staying off work the full 10 days?  

By the way any more word on your op?  Have they kept you at the top of the list until you are ready to have it again (and I mean in 9 months time)?


----------



## katiechick

I'm having this week off then back to work next week. Do u think 10 days is to early and will i get a correct result ?
I'm going to try and hold off testing early (yeah right)   I have orders from my DH and sister that I'm not allowed to test early.
Think i will test on OTD in the morning so i know what to expect when i go to the clinic.

I have to go back to the hospital on 4th August about my jaw so will just what happens.

Where u going on holiday ? At least it will give u a break from tx.

xx


----------



## Witters

Katie, congratulations on being pregnant until proven otherwise!  Your test date is only sooner as you are having day 6 blasts put back.  You have already waited those extra few days before, so in effect, your 2ww has been split in two   If you can get to blast stage, you have a higher chance of success, so good luck!


----------



## Hope 2 B

HHEEELLLOOOO........

SORRY been AWOL again .... seems like i dont have chance to do anything at the mo ......

How are you all ??...

Avon ...CONGRATS on your BFP !!....

Katie ...how exciting ....keeping everything crossed for you .... i had blasts ...i was naughty & tested 8 days later ....    ......im SOOOOOO impatient ....

Witters how are you all ??...whats happening with your tment??.....

Trishy how are you ?? where are you off to on your hols ??..

To everyone else i hope your ok....

We are all fine .... ive now got two walkers !!   ......OMG !!......they look so cute ....

Love to all

Hope XXX


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Hope, Its nice to hear from u. Hope the little ones are keeping u busy now they are walking. I bet they do look cute.  
Was Ur embies blast ? My 1 that i had transfer is and testing on Wedensday if i can last like u I am impatient.  

Trishy, How r u Hun ? Hope Ur OK. Not long till Ur Holiday.

AQ, Hope Ur OK to Hun. Congrats on Ur BFP. 

Witters, Hope u and the little ones are OK.

Hello to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Well its been 4 days since transfer so only 6 days to go. Starting to get impatient now but need to be strong and hold off from testing as i have orders from DH and my sister not to test early. 

Will keep u all updated.

Take care
Katie 
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Katie.....

Yep Cerys & Owen were blasts ..... i really am thinking    for you

Hope XXX


----------



## katiechick

Hope,

Thanks Hun will keep u updated.

Katie 
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick - PUPO, PUPO, PUPO!!! woohoo fingers crossed          i ate 5 fruit and veg a day, took pregnacare & omega (all in one packet) and worked all the way through including an avon delivery!! (not by choice mind) just was careful not to over do it/lift things too heavy. just tryy to carry on as normal and busy yourself. praying hard for you hope time flies           i did test 4 days early and regretted it, but did one the night before so the following day wasnt torture! do what YOU want hunny its not them thats PUPO! dh didnt even know i was doing mine  

got my 2nd blood test results yesterday needed to be more than 1000, was 6116!!!!! still in (more) shock, first scan 15 july (this was as far as i got last time was only blood in there  ) so im dreading it but wanting it all the same   please stay ickle bubba/s


----------



## Hope 2 B

OMG !! Avon .... thats fab ... maybe joining us twinnie moms ??... with that count ....

Katie ... i carried on as normal ....had a few brazil nuts every day,folic acid, ....the only thing i didnt do was the hoovering ....dh wouldnt let me do it for some reason .....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah ive not hoovered for a while no chance of that!! i dont care!! only stairs and upstairs as wooden floors downstairs, DH has to do it so it only gets done once every 6 mnths!!  

i know!! theyve warned me it could be multiple!!!! im scared though as ive now got it into my head its one in the womb one in the tube? driving me mad


----------



## Hope 2 B

I dont think you'd be able to have one in the tube would you as they were placed in the right position ... & dont think they could go back up

XXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

they can move apparently......but they placed embies in my left hand side as i had the ectopic in the right to minimize risk

im probably being silly but its the thing that scares me the most cause i had to go into theatre last time  

nothing i can do but wait. as usual


----------



## Witters

Avon, how exciting!  I never knew my numbers, goodness, they didn't even do an HPT, just took my word for it!  Don't even think of one being in the tube, it is possible, yes, but I'm sure you are fine   How can we wait for two weeks until we know how many are in there?!  Good luck!  

We too have wooden floors downstairs and it makes things so much easier.  Little 'accidents' don't really matter as they are easily cleaned up.

Hope, great to see you!  Woohoo on the walkers!  It's great isn't it?  You wait until they walk around holding hands    Way too cute!

My two are now in proper beds!  They are funny as they are all snuggled up and as soon as I leave the room, I hear them get up and giggle!  They play for a bit and then take themselves back to bed.  It is such a nice night time now as they like to be in control, so this suits them perfectly.  They don't stay up partying for too long   

Keilidh is doing great on the toilet training front.  We have had 3 days now accident free!  So strange to not have to change her nappy!  Today, I was talking to someone downstairs and I came back up to a big poo in the potty and she had even found some knickers and put them on!  They grow up so quickly!!  Myles isn't quite as advanced as her just yet but is following behind slow and steady.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls - Avon try to enjoy the moment as best you can.  I am so so happy for you!  

Writters - sounds like you have such easy kids but I am sure they have their moments!!  

Katie - just want to check how the nerves are today?  Hope you are hanging in there.  Not long to go - half way there!  

Canoworms - how are you keeping?  

Can anyone tell me if their first cycle after BFN was very long?  I had a very heavy bleed 2 days after drugs stopped but haven't had anything for 42 days now.  Is this normal?  I just hope this treatment hasn't messed up my cycles and made me irregular.  I used to be slightly irregular but before treatment started I managed to get them settled to around 30 days but now I am worried incase they are going to go all over the place again.


----------



## spinny1

Trishy my cycle was very long after failed icsi it was about 44 days then it went to 42 days and last month was 30 days so hang on in there it will sort itself out it just takes time!

I am having a medicated FET this month!

I think we chatted on here ages ago regarding going to the gym while on TX.

Good lokk with your next tX hunny  

Spinny

xxx


----------



## Trishy

Yes that was me spinny!! Hi!   

My gym membership ran out and I am a bit broke so I now get up at 5.30am for a 3 mile run with the dog every day and it's a lovely start to the day - very refreshing!  Of course the thought of a bikini in 2 weeks was enough to give me the motivation to get up so early but I hope I will carry on until treatment starts again in Sept/October.  After all the talk of exercising right up to ET last time, I wasn't quite that good and hit the biscuits instead of the gym!!  So this time I am going to carry on my normal routine of exercise up until ET and healthy eating and try to change nothing to see if that helps!  I know nothing can help as it's down to luck but if I feel I am doing something different this time round it will give me hope the result will be different too!  

So you are starting this month?  That is so exciting!  Have you actually started the drugs yet? I really wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - i know how can i wait till 15th july? will be sooooo nervous at that scan my heart will be in my mouth, not sure my heart can take it??! please god i hope the emby/embies are ok      i called the embies tatoona and baboona by the way!!! i failed to mention i am a loon  

trishy - thanks hunny im scared to enjoy it incase it goes wrong but i am happy inside has filled a huge void, got me own silent smirk! sorry cant answer your quesh think mine was shorter i cant remember. my first IVF i lost nearly a stone, ate brazil nuts, pineapple juice, no tea, took 2 weeks off etc etc and got bfn?. put all the weight back on with comfort eating and drank tea,ate choc, etc and got bfp?! only thing i did this time was take pregnacare and omega (all comes in a pack together) and ate 5-7 fruit and veg a day. worked throughout. doesnt make sense its all a game of chance isnt it

spinny1 - good luck with your med FET


----------



## spinny1

Avon OMG twins wishing you loads of luck!

Trishy I start DR next weekend on the rollercoaster yet again!
Juist come back from Greece went on an activity holiday running most days and lost 1lb so made up I never put any on first time ever!  I am going to carry on going the Gym if I can right upto ET no stimming this time so should be ok hopefully!

Spinny 

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny1 - not sure if its one or 2 yet im still thinking of them as embryos and i had 2 put in. hcg quite high though so it COULD be   as long as what ever is in there is ok im happy


----------



## spinny1

Katie good luck for you scan!  

Do you mind me asking how many frosties you had? I only  have 4 and would like hosp to try for blasts as they were frozen on day 2 not sure whether they will or not because they are at such an early stage!

Spinny

xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/51881088

Im not sure if this will work , if it does should be photos of Cerys & Owen

Love hope XXXXXX


----------



## katiechick

They are Gorgeous Hope. Loved looking at them. Was thinking the other day if u had more photos but didn't want to ask.  

xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Ooooh, hello everyone 
Just having a nose through and spotted Hope's photos of her two so had to come on and say 'hello' to all my old buddies   Can't believe how much they've grown Hope, and don't they look similar?! 

And then I see Witters referring to Cecilie! Don't know if she has posted recently but I'm sure I still have her mobile number somewhere so I should really let her know my news! 

Hope everyone is doing ok? Lots of love to all the babies, positive vibes to all those going through treatment    

Debs
x


----------



## Witters

Hope, I agree, they are gorgeous!  The one of them looking up the stairs really shows how similar they are!  Mind you, they have to be in order to both be as cute as the other   Thanks for sharing!  In my eyes they are still 6 month old's and boy, did I notice a change!  Also, nice to put a face to you 

Debs, great to see you!  You really must tell Cecilie your good news!  If you do, please say hello for me, I don't have any other contact for her


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

THANKS for your lovely comments re~Cerys & Owens pics ..... i have added a few more of when they were 1st born ...etc....

Its funny how people always say their alike ... i cant see it myself except for their eyes... totally different personailties tho ....

How are you all ??

Debs GREAT to hear from you !!....... 23 weeks ...where did that go ... say hi to Cecille for me please ..ta...

Katie ..how are you ??... hows it going ??...

Witters ...how are you all .... yep i FINALLY got to post some pics .... thought it would be of their 18th bday at the rate i was going !!   ..........how are you all ??...

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, just peeked again at the new pictures.  It takes me back seeing all those tubes, drips and CPAP etc.  Our children sure are fighters getting through all that, just look how strong they are now!  You looked great pregnant too!  I love looking at bump pictures!  Do you miss it?

We are all good, just really busy at the moment.  I don't know if I said, but FIL had an operation last week on his facial nerves.  It was quite an intense operation (they lost him once) and recovery has been a difficult one.  MIL is there looking after him, but DH and I have been over there a fair amount getting shopping and taking him to appointments etc as she can't drive.  It was his birthday yesterday and I'm glad to say was the first day he actually looked and felt much better.  Hopefully things will only improve from now on.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Just a quickie ....

GOOD LUCK Katie for today ...sending       your way ........

I'll be back on later ........

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Good luck Katie!!!!!!!!


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Thankyou for Ur good luck wishes. I tested today and it was bfn and went to clinic and was told it is to early to test and was told i shouldn't have had to go the clinic today! I should test on Monday! I'm a bit happy as the result could change and it feels like i got upset for nothing and now I'm not feeling positive as I don't think the result will change.  

I still have AF pains and have come out in spots which normally happens when AF is due but just need to think positive. Easier said then done eh!

Will let u know if anything changes.

Hope everyone is OK.  

Take care
Katie
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

Ohhh gosh Katie ....who told you to test today then ??... please TRY not to get downhearted ....it could change ....fingers firmly crossed for you XX

Love Hope XX


----------



## katiechick

Hi Hope,

When i had ET the nurse said the embryologist said to come in on the 9th which is today and have got a letter which says today thats what i cant understand how they can tell the wrong day.

Oh well at least we saw the air ambulance helicopter take off. Which DH was pleased to see. Men eh! 

xx


----------



## Witters

Aww, Katie   How frustrating!  I hope that it is simply too early and that BFN will change to a very BFP!  Positive vibes continuing for you!

I had to giggle at your DH, I'm sure mine would have been the same!


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick

ive still got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## katiechick

Thanks AQ. Hope ur ok.

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick - good luck monday....you could always test sunday night i got an accurate pee test the night before official test day         

im fine ta waiting till tues for first scan, scared to death


----------



## katiechick

AQ, Really hope Ur scan goes OK on Tuesday I was thinking of testing Sunday but then decided not to but now u have made me think again about it   I tested yesterday and it was negative so not holding on to any hope even though it could change. 

Will let u know what it is.

xx


----------



## Avon Queen

oops sorry!! i tested 4 days before test day was negative. i tested night before and was positive. i wanted to know before test day as i couldent bear to wait for the results from hospital. in theory it should be right the night before test day but ive heard you can get negative night before and positive test day? ooh this bit of the 2ww is really hard hun   wait as long as you can b4 doing another test. its a difficult one. my preg symptoms were slight af pains - that was all really if that helps? i know not much helps at this stage

best of luck sending many positive vibes


----------



## katiechick

I have decided that i will test in the morning asked DH if i should and he said yes thought he would say no but now I know i will test I will use fmu and then the same on Monday then i have to phone the hospital with the result. Thats the bit I'm worried about, well all of it. I have been having AF pains so hoping its a good sign.

XX


----------



## Avon Queen

thats a fab sign!!        

praying for you


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

Just wanted to wish Katie all the very best for tommorrow     ......  ,thinking of you

Love Hope XXX


----------



## katiechick

Hi Hope 

Thanks for Ur post. I'm not feeling positive have got an aching tummy sometimes it feels like AF pains then sometimes it feels like someone has punched me but I cant stop eating I'm just so hungry lately so hoping they are a Good sign. Will let u know 2Moro.

Hope u and little ones are OK.

Katie xx


----------



## Ajax

New home this way................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149178.0


----------

